# 2012: neues Commencal Meta AM



## Kailinger (30. Juni 2011)

Nett, ein kleines V3...

http://www.commencal.com/newsletter_2011/300611/newsletter_300611.htm


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Juni 2011)

Sieht richtig geil aus! 

Gibt's schon Preise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suhlesucher (13. August 2011)

Ja! Alles ziemlich teuer. Und bei den erschwinglichen Varianten sind die Ausstattungen echt mies

AM 1 (blau)       4399 
AM 2 (weiss)     3299 
AM 3 (schwarz) 2799 

Fram Kit AM1        1799  (Rahmen+Dämpfer)
Factory Kit AM 1    3200  (Rahmen+Gabel+Dämpfer+KrimmsKramms)

Hier noch ein paar Links:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/30/commencal-meta-am-2012-fahrbericht/

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/bikes-and-parts/artikel/1716/bike-vorstellung-commencal-meta-am-2012

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/925947

Also erstmal traurig sein und sparen!


----------



## elcane (19. August 2011)

Ergänzung: 
AM1 Frame only  1399,- 

Ich finde es aber eigentlich nicht zu teuer. Dafür dass es die Allmountainwaffe schlecht hin ist. Es ist auch eine komplette Neuentwicklung die Massstäbe setzt. Auch bei anderen Herstellern wird man in der Qualitätsstufe nichts preiswerteres finden. Es ist halt ein Mercedes und kein Trabi. 

Für den AM Einsteiger wird es auch im nächsten Jahr das Meta55 noch geben zum Preis von 1999,- .


----------



## overslag (24. August 2011)

Ab wann verfügbar ?


----------



## hollowtech2 (25. August 2011)

Das Meta AM wird ab November verfügbar sein.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. August 2011)

1399 mit Dämpfer und evtl. Steuersatz? Dann klingts interessant.


----------



## overslag (28. August 2011)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Das Meta AM wird ab November verfÃ¼gbar sein.


Und ab wann bei euch orderbar? 





suhlesucher schrieb:


> Ja! Alles ziemlich teuer. Und bei den erschwinglichen Varianten sind die Ausstattungen echt mies
> 
> AM 1 (blau)       4399 â¬
> AM 2 (weiss)     3299 â¬
> ...



Teuer ist Ansichtssache......schau mal was andere Hersteller fÃ¼r Ihre bikes wollen.....


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. August 2011)

Bestellen kann man es jetzt schon, wir nehmen es dann in Rückstand und liefern es
an den Händler aus, sobald vorrätig.


----------



## overslag (29. August 2011)

Asp okay , mein Händler meinte nur das er noch keine Preisliste bzw Katalog hat..und mir daher noch nichts sagen kann


----------



## elcane (3. September 2011)

Zur Eurobike brachten die Jungs aus Andorra noch 2 Überraschungspakete mit 

Meta SL mit 120mm:







Meta AM 29 - Wie der Name schon sagt nen 29er:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grog (3. September 2011)

Oh, das 29er wird mein nächster Rahmen, wenn 2013 die Kinderkrankheiten weg sind. 

Ist das nicht die alte Fusion-Hinterbaukinematik?


----------



## playbike (4. September 2011)

SO, hab mir das Meta AM auf der Eurobike mal genauer angeschaut.
Fand es eigentlich recht interessant, bis ich mir das schon benutzte Messerad mal etwas genauer angeschaut hab.
Der Zug für die Remotestütze sowie des Umwerfers schleift schön an der hinteren Lagerstelle des Umlenkhebels.
Das mit dem Umwerferzug lässt sich auch nicht so einfach beheben.
Für mich leider ein "no go"
Versteh nicht wieso man auf solche Details nicht achtet


----------



## overslag (4. September 2011)

ist mir auch augefallen und bei der Zugeinführung im Steuerbereich war der ganze Bowdenmantel durchgescheuert, Bremsschlauch sah auch nicht viel besser aus......


----------



## campariseven (4. September 2011)

Fand das AM ja sehr geil als ich die ersten Fotos gesehen hab, aber die Ausstattung von commencal-canada.com in Verbindung mit dem hier genannten Preis is ja gerade nicht der Hammer!


----------



## snorre (6. September 2011)

Grog schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die alte Fusion-Hinterbaukinematik?



Nö - sieht dieser aber verdammt ähnlich.
Fusion hatte auch so eine Dämpferanordnung, aber einen echten 4-Gelenker (d.h., mit Horst-Link - sprich, der Drehpunkt im Hinterbau sitzt kurz vor und unterhalb der Hinterradachse). Beim Commencal ist der Drehpunkt oberhalb der Hinterradachse und somit geht das nicht als echter 4-Gelenker durch.

Anscheinend sind sich die Hinterbauten aber ansonsten sehr ähnlich. Sieht auch so aus, als hätte das Commencal einen schwimmend gelagerten Dämpfer (obere Dämpferaufhängung an der Umlenkwippe, untere Dämpferaufnahme an der Kettenstrebe - somit wird der Dämpfer von beiden Seiten komprimiert). Bin mir aber nciht sooo ganz sicher, da ich es auf den Bildern/Video nicht 100%ig erkennen kann.


----------



## mamo80 (19. September 2011)

das AM schaut echt sehr fein aus, sieht man es auf den fotos nicht oder hat man auf einen flaschenhalter verzichtet? platz wäre ja genug vorhanden? vielleicht auch nur bei sämtlichen vorserien modellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (25. Oktober 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> das AM schaut echt sehr fein aus, sieht man es auf den fotos nicht oder hat man auf einen flaschenhalter verzichtet? platz wäre ja genug vorhanden? vielleicht auch nur bei sämtlichen vorserien modellen...



Das Bike ist der Kracher! 
Wollte eigentlich auf ein 301 wechseln aber jetzt bin ich richtig angefixt vom Meta AM.
Das Mehrgewicht ist mir irgendwie egal geworden. Hat jemand Infos ob die Liefertermine auch eingehalten werden, oder ist das wie bei Liteville oder Canyon(Strive) ?
Flaschenhalter wäre für die Feierabendrunde schön.


----------



## hollowtech2 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

zu den Lieferterminen des neuen Meta AM steht fest, daß ab Mitte Dezember
die ersten Exemplare dieses Modells bei uns verfügbar sein werden.

Allerdings gibt es in Deutschland nur das AM 1 und das AM 3.

Falls jemand nur ein Framekit benötigt, da ist ein verläßlicher Liefertermin noch
nicht bekannt. Commençal beliefert den Markt zunächst mit Komplettbikes,
die Rahmen einzeln, bzw. als Kit kommen immer erst einige Monate später.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## Dantethr (26. Oktober 2011)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> zu den Lieferterminen des neuen Meta AM steht fest, daß ab Mitte Dezember
> die ersten Exemplare dieses Modells bei uns verfügbar sein werden.
> ...


Hi, gibt es schon einen verlässlichen Preis für den Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer?


----------



## hollowtech2 (27. Oktober 2011)

Derzeit habe ich wegen des unsicheren Liefertermins auch noch keine
definitiven Rahmen-Preise, weil bisher unklar ist, ob wir den Rahmen überhaupt einzeln
ins Programm aufnehmen.


----------



## Dantethr (27. Oktober 2011)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Derzeit habe ich wegen des unsicheren Liefertermins auch noch keine
> definitiven Rahmen-Preise, weil bisher unklar ist, ob wir den Rahmen überhaupt einzeln
> ins Programm aufnehmen.



Jetzt mach mich nicht schwach !!!

Hat es eigentlich einen rp23 o. Rp2 Dämpfer?


----------



## hollowtech2 (27. Oktober 2011)

Der Hersteller liefert nunmal erst die Bikes aus, weil da die Nachfrage größer
ist. Sobald dann die Produktionskapazität auch die Herstellung einzelner
Rahmen (Kits) zuläßt, werden die auch produziert. WANN das der Fall ist, kann
jetzt noch nicht definitiv gesagt werden. Daher haben wir uns vorerst auf die
kompletten Bikes beschränkt. Ob sich da was ändert muß man abwarten. 

Zu den Dämpfern:

AM1 Fox float RP2 Boost Valve
AM2 Fox float RP2
AM3 Fox float RL


----------



## playbike (27. Oktober 2011)

-Ungewisser Liefertermin für ein Rahmenset
-Wahrscheinlich nicht geänderte schlechte Kabelführung am Umwerfer und Remotestütze
-fehlender Flaschenhalter
-ungünstige Dämpferlage (Dreckbeschuß durchs Hinterrad, oder hat man jetzt schon den Carbonschutz gesehen)


ich muss nach was anderem ausschau halten!

Schade schade


----------



## elcane (27. Oktober 2011)

playbike schrieb:


> -Ungewisser Liefertermin für ein Rahmenset
> -Wahrscheinlich nicht geänderte schlechte Kabelführung am Umwerfer und Remotestütze
> -fehlender Flaschenhalter
> -ungünstige Dämpferlage (Dreckbeschuß durchs Hinterrad, oder hat man jetzt schon den Carbonschutz gesehen)
> ...



Ich weiß garnicht was Du hast? 

- Liefertermin? Ist halt nen 2012er Rad, wenns da ist ist es da.
- Kabelführung? Ist mit einem Kabelbinder behoben!
- Flaschenhalter? Wer richtig Enduro oder Allmountain fährt, hat ohnehin keine Hand frei zum trinken. Ich empfehle nen Trinkrucksack. Aber davon abgesehen, wenns unbedingt ne Flasche am Rad sein soll, gibts auch dafür diverse Lösungen am Markt.
- Dämpferlage? Bringt in erster Linie nen geniales Fahrverhalten des Rades. Als Dreckschutz gibt es, mal abgesehen vom angekündigten Teil von Commencal, auch diverse andere Lösungen (z.B. Neo-Guard von RRP). Darüber hinaus macht es auch nicht viel Sinn über noch nicht vorhandenes optionales Zubehör zu diskutieren, wenn nichtmal das Rad draußen ist.

Und wenn du dir was anderes Kaufen willst, dann tu es doch einfach. Es wird dich sicher niemand zwingen das Meta zu nehmen. Aber vielleicht schreibst du ja auch bloß gern was in Foren


----------



## Dantethr (27. Oktober 2011)

elcane schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was Du hast?
> 
> - Liefertermin? Ist halt nen 2012er Rad, wenns da ist ist es da.
> - Kabelführung? Ist mit einem Kabelbinder behoben!
> ...



Die Sache mit dem Flaschenhalter ist schade (Feierabendrunde), aber das Rad ist trotzdem richtig gut.
An meinem Canyon ist auch nicht alles Gold, da schleift auch die Leitung der Stütze wenn ich keine Kabelbinder verwende.


----------



## playbike (27. Oktober 2011)

elcane schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was Du hast?
> 
> - Liefertermin? Ist halt nen 2012er Rad, wenns da ist ist es da.
> - Kabelführung? Ist mit einem Kabelbinder behoben!
> ...



ich meinte den Liefertermin für das Rahmenset. Denn hier ist ja noch nicht mal sicher ob es überhaupt kommt.
Ich bau mir halt die Räder gerne selbst auf.
Kabelführung ist klar mit Kabelbindern behoben. Jedoch wenn man es von Werk aus hätte schöner machen können finde ich das etwas schade.
Hast Du Dir das Rad mal auf der Eurobike angeschaut?
Hör Dich mal um wieviel doch gern für die Feierabendrunde nen Flaschenhalter hätten!
Und so manche Hersteller versprechen vorab noch Zubehör (Mudguard über Dämpfer) welches dann erst nach Jahren wenn überhaupt erhältlich ist.
Deshalb hätte ich gerade jetzt schon mehr davon gewußt. 
Und klar sollte man über Dinge diskutieren gerade wenn das Rad noch nicht raus ist, weil vielleicht dann doch noch einiges überdacht wird, denn oft lesen ja Konstrukteure und Mitarbeiter mit. Und oft ist durch Diskussionen hier auf MTB-News was fruchtbares daraus geworden.
Ließ mal meinen Beitrag zum ersten Liteville thread hier im Forum!
Ich fande das Meta anfangs eben auch nicht schlecht, aber wenn man die Details anschaut! Da bin ich eben eigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (28. Oktober 2011)

elcane schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was Du hast?
> 
> 
> - Flaschenhalter?* Wer richtig Enduro oder Allmountain fährt, hat ohnehin keine Hand frei zum trinken.* Ich empfehle nen Trinkrucksack. Aber davon abgesehen, wenns unbedingt ne Flasche am Rad sein soll, gibts auch dafür diverse Lösungen am Markt.



?? mmh genau, wenn ich am biken bin gehts stundenlang nur über wurzeln, steine etc. runter...  

und bei einem 2012er modell kann man als potentieller kunde glaub ich schon erwarten dass man ende oktober als hersteller einen liefertermin nennen kann/sollte.... aber bei commencal ist der endverbraucher eh das letzte glied, haubtsache der remi und die athertons habn ihre Teile...


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. November 2011)

Hier topaktuelle News zum Meta AM und SX:

Wir freuen uns, euch mitteilen zu können, daß wir mit bei den Ersten sind, die 
die Factory und VIP Rahmen-Kits vom Meta AM und SX erhalten werden.

Ab Ende Dezember werden diese dann verfügbar sein.

Ride on
Ralf


----------



## playbike (16. November 2011)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Hier topaktuelle News zum Meta AM und SX:
> 
> Wir freuen uns, euch mitteilen zu können, daß wir mit bei den Ersten sind, die
> die Factory und VIP Rahmen-Kits vom Meta AM und SX nerhalten werden.
> ...



Jetzt gibt es doch Rahmenkits? Ein hin und her.
Gibt es auch schon Info ob evtl. in der Serie noch etwas zu dem gezeigten Prototypen auf der Eurobike geändert wurde?


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. November 2011)

Nachdem sich die Möglichkeit ergab, doch kurzfristig an Rahmenkits zu kommen,
haben wir uns entschlossen, dies wahrzunehmen. Nachfrage ist entsprechend vorhanden. 
Von daher sind wir froh, die Rahmen zeitnah anbieten zu können, wonach es erst nicht 
ausgesehen hat.  
Daß wir selbst damit den ein oder anderen immer noch nicht glücklich machen können, ist 
zwar schade, aber scheinbar unumgänglich ;-)

Ride on.

Ralf


----------



## mg! (17. November 2011)

Woraus genau bestehen denn die Rahmenkits ?


----------



## hollowtech2 (17. November 2011)

Es gibt 3 Versionen von Rahmenkits.

1.) Das VIP frame kit. Dieses besteht aus Rahmen + Dämpfer.
2.) Das Factory frame kit. Dieses besteht aus Gabel, Dämpfer, Lenker, Vorbau,       Sattelstütze und Steuersatz
3.) Den Rahmen allein.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## evilesel (30. November 2011)

Hallo,
bekommt ihr alle größen bei den Rahmenkits ende Dezember
( s,m ,l)

Gruss


----------



## hollowtech2 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hast PM


----------



## evilesel (5. Dezember 2011)

@ hollowtech2

Ich habe noch fragen zum Vip Framekit.
Ich poste es nun hier, da es andere user eventuell auch interessiert.

1.Laut Commencal wird als Steuersatz folgendes verbaut:
  Cane Creek ZS44/ZS56 standard
  Da ich eine 1 1/8 gabel verbauen möchte wollte ich nun wissen
  ob dieser Steuersatz passen würde:
http://r2-bike.com/Acros-Steuersatz-AiSXE-22

2. Ist eine Maxle Steckachse 142 x 12mm im Vip Rahmenkit dabei?

3. Der Rahmen hat Pressfit Standart, die kurbel die ich fahren möchte   ist die neue Xt 2012 FC-M780 Hollowtech II
Würde das Shimano XTR SM-BB91 PressFit lager passen?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (6. Dezember 2011)

@evilesel

Kurz und schmerzlos:

zu 1.: Der Steuersatz paßt
zu 2.: Steckachse ist mit dabei
zu 3.: Die Lager passen

Ride on
Ralf


----------



## evilesel (6. Dezember 2011)

Okay danke , welcher direct Mount umwerfer passt von shimano bzw. Sram ?
S1,S2, dual pull - gibt zuviel


----------



## hollowtech2 (6. Dezember 2011)

Direct Mount ist ein eigener Standard.

Kommt drauf an, was du für eine Kurbel fahren wirst. Ist sie 2-fach, dann natürlich
den passenden 2-fach direct mount Umwerfer. Bei 3-fach eben nen 3-fach Werfer.

Dual Pull steht für die Anlenkung des Werfers durch den Zug und bedeutet, daß der
Werfer von beiden seiten (oben + unten) durch den Zug angesteuert werden kann.
Inzwischen sind aber alle MTB-Werfer von Shimano Dual Pull.
Bei SRAM ist das anders. Da muß man beim Kauf darauf achten, daß man die richtige
Version nimmt.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. Dezember 2011)

Sind die Kontingente für den "nackten" Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) in blau jetzt begrenzt oder nicht? Oder mit anderen Worten, ist es ratsam, recht bald zu bestellen? Gern auch per PM ;-)


----------



## VerdammteAxt (21. Dezember 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Sind die Kontingente für den "nackten" Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) in blau jetzt begrenzt oder nicht? Oder mit anderen Worten, ist es ratsam, recht bald zu bestellen? Gern auch per PM ;-)



Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Dantethr (23. Dezember 2011)

Bilder vom Bike in freier Wildbahn bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VerdammteAxt (26. Dezember 2011)

Bei den technischen Daten des Meta Am ist die Einbaulänge der Gabel mit 520mm angegeben.







Das würde einer 140mm Gabel entsprechen. Weiss jemand welche max. Gabellänge für den Rahmen zugelassen ist?


----------



## evilesel (27. Dezember 2011)

Das mit 520mm kann ich mir nicht vorstellen .
Also ich denke eine 160mm Gabel ist freigegeben, ansonsten wäre die Bikeparkfreigabe unangemessen .Ich bin gestern kurz eine 160mm in meinem Am gefahren und hat super gepasst.
Werde mir im Laufe des Jahres eine zulegen, solange muss die 32 herhalten.



VerdammteAxt schrieb:


> Bei den technischen Daten des Meta Am ist die Einbaulänge der Gabel mit 520mm angegeben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Sind die Kontingente für den "nackten"  Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) in blau jetzt begrenzt oder nicht? Oder mit  anderen Worten, ist es ratsam, recht bald zu bestellen? Gern auch per PM  ;-)



Ich weiß, das die erste charge von den Rahmen bereits ausverkauft ist!, bei der zweiten sieht es nicht viel besser aus die Februar kommt. 
Mit anderen Worten, wenn du im Frühjahr fahren willst, wäre es ratsam zu bestellen.
Ich wollte erst ein Rahmenkit, jedoch habe ich nun doch das Komplettbike genommen und baue es auf meine Wünsche um.



Zum Bike:

Der Hinterbau ist sehr straff, wer nicht aktiv fährt und ein plüschigen Hinterbau sucht sollte das Am nicht kaufen.
Ein Mud guard ist pflicht, ich verstehe nicht warum commencal das nicht zum Verkaufsstart hat!


----------



## elcane (27. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich passt eine 160er Gabel. Meta AM und Meta SX haben einen identsichen Rahmen. Lediglich die Dämperwippe ist anders und das bestimmt dann den Federweg des Hinterbaus. Wurde aber hier im Forum schon mehrfach erörtert


----------



## evilesel (2. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Hammerschmidt kompatibilität aus?
Wäre super wenn das in Erfahrung gebracht werden kann....


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. Januar 2012)

Pressfit und Hammerschmidt wird nicht funktionieren, solange es keine explizite Lösung von sram dafür gibt. Ärgert mich mit meinem Spicy auch schon seit 3 Jahren


----------



## evilesel (2. Januar 2012)

Habe es auch gerade bemerkt, ist ja pressfit 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der maximalen Gabeleinbauhöhe aus?

Habe vor eventuell eine Lyrik zu verbauen, die hat 555mm Einbauhöhe.
Finde keine Daten was dies betrifft auf der Homepage von commencal.


----------



## mtb_herzel (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

interessiere mich für eine Meta SX...habe eine Frage zu dem Rahmenkit ohne alles...welche Dämpfer können verbaut werden. 
- Einbau Maß
- max. Einbaubreite 
- Einschränkungen vom Hersteller z.B. Stahldämpfrer geht nicht oder so....
Ich würde gerne eine vivid air o.  Double Barrel Air  verbauen pass der überhaupt? 

Viele Grüße,
mtb_herzel


----------



## evilesel (5. Januar 2012)

Nein passt nicht


----------



## hollowtech2 (6. Januar 2012)

evilesel schrieb:


> Habe es auch gerade bemerkt, ist ja pressfit
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der maximalen Gabeleinbauhöhe aus?
> 
> ...




Für meinen Geschmack etwas lang, dadurch flacherer Lenkwinkel = abnehmende Wendigkeit, aber noch fahrbar.

Ride on.

Ralf


----------



## mtb_herzel (6. Januar 2012)

@ evilesel
THX

Schade ich verstehe das nicht warum ein Hersteller ein Rahmen baut bei dem nur eine Art von Dämpfer verbaut werden kann...bei dem Aftermarket etwas sinnlos...jetzt geht die Suche weiter nach einem neuen Rahmen in den man fast jeden Dämpfer einbauen kann... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. Januar 2012)

Ist bei dem nackten Rahmen die Rear Maxle dabei? Und wenn nicht, passt dort nur diese Achse oder ist das der ganz normale X12-Standard?


----------



## hollowtech2 (9. Januar 2012)

@ Darkwing Duck:

Die Steckachse (142 X 12) ist beim Rahmen mit dabei.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. Januar 2012)

Ich muss mir irgendwie die Wartezeit überbrücken, bis ich mal irgendwo einen bestätigten Liefertermin erfahre. Daher also hier die ständigen Fragen 

Ist das Rahmengewicht von 3,5 kg ohne Dämpfer jetzt mittlerweile das bestätigte Gewicht des Serienrahmens? In dem Bericht, der hier in den News stand, war von einem Komplettrad mit 12,5 kg incl. Reverb die Rede. Das könnte ich mir irgendwie nicht so richtig vorstellen. Die 13,2 kg ohne Pedale des AM 1 würden allerdings wieder ganz gut hinkommen.


----------



## evilesel (14. Januar 2012)

Hey,
ein kleines Update von meinem Bike.
So wie abgebildet hat es genau 15 kg  

Partliste:

Frame New Meta V2 - 150mm
Shock Fox Float RL Boost Valve
Fork Fox 36 Van R 2011 - neue Decals in Commencalblau in Arbeit
Headset Ritchey Wcs Tapered
Stem Hope Fr - wird ersetzt gegen einen 0 grad Vorbau
Bar Race Face atlas am - wird ersetzt gegen einen schwarzen oder weißen
Grips Syntace
Brakes Shimano Xt 2012
Shifters Shimano Xt 2012
Front Mech New Sram X7 direct mount 2x10
Rear Mech Shimano Xt 2012
Bottom Bracket Included w/crankset
Cranks SRAM S1000 Press-fit 39/26
Chain Sram PC-1030 10 speed
Cassette Shimano slx 10 speed 11-36
Wheels: Mavic Crossline
Tires Maxxis Ardent Exo 2,4
Seatpost Rock shox Reverb 2012
Saddle Gobi xm
Pedals  Sixpack Skywalker 2012
Weight 15,0 Kg größe M

Ich weiß nicht das leichteste, dafür Bikepark taugliche Parts


----------



## rallleb (15. Januar 2012)

@evilesel
Rahmengröße?
Gibt's schon irgendwo Bilder von XL Rahmen?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## evilesel (15. Januar 2012)

Hey,ist ein M.
Heute die erste größere / gröbere Ausfahrt mit der Fox 36 Van gehabt und muss sagen das diese erheblich besser zum Meta Am passt.
Ein ganz anderes Bike


----------



## playbike (15. Januar 2012)

@evilesel

kannst Du mal ein Foto im Bereich Umlenkhebel Umwerferzug machen.
Schleift der Umwerferzug am Umlenkhebel oder haben die noch nachgebessert?
Flaschenhalterösen wurden ja keine mehr ran gemacht wenn ich das so sehe!
Hast Du schon was vom Mudguard über den Dämpfer gehört?

THX


----------



## evilesel (15. Januar 2012)

playbike schrieb:


> @evilesel
> 
> kannst Du mal ein Foto im Bereich Umlenkhebel Umwerferzug machen.
> Schleift der Umwerferzug am Umlenkhebel oder haben die noch nachgebessert?
> ...



Der umwerferzug streift bei mir nicht am umlenkhebel.
Was den mudguard betrifft habe ich direkt commencal angeschrieben , hier die Antwort:


Hello  ,
Happy New Year.

Congratulation for your new Meta AM, hope you will enjoy this bike.
Our mud-guard is actually in test, we hope it will be available in three month.

Best regards,
Jérôme.


Also geht noch ne Weile


----------



## Dantethr (16. Januar 2012)

Geiles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgac (27. Februar 2012)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> @ Darkwing Duck:
> 
> Die Steckachse (142 X 12) ist beim Rahmen mit dabei.
> 
> ...



Ist diese Aussage auch für das Meta SX richtig? Habe bisher nur einen Rahmen gesehen, und da war keine Achse mit im Karton...

Viele Grüße


----------



## sTixi (9. April 2012)

Servus.

mal ne Frage ich habe nen RP23 dämpfer bekommen welcher folgendermaßen geshimmt ist: velocity L und Rebound M.
Kann ich das so lassen oder muß ich umshimmen lassen?
wenn ja kann ich das selber machen?

LG


----------



## nullstein (14. Juni 2012)

Hey ho liebe Commencal-Gemeinde.
Interessiere mich für den Meta AM Rahmen.Wo bekommt einen in M ohne Dämpfer her? Ausser direkt vom Shop auf der Commencal HP.


----------



## hollowtech2 (15. Juni 2012)

Über den deutschen Fachhandel kann man sämtliche Commençal Bikes / Rahmen /
Rahmenkits bestellen.

Falls Du einen Händler in Deiner Nähe suchst, da können wir als Importeur
gerne helfen. Wir brauchen bloß Deine PLZ.

Ride on.

Ralf


----------



## sTixi (18. Juni 2012)

ich würde dir meinen AM Rahmen in M verkaufen. ich hätte nämlich lieber ein SX. 
Bei Interesse bitte PM


----------



## DrMainhattan (6. Juli 2012)

Habe eine frage: wie groß seid ihr in etwa und was für Rahmengrössen Fahrt ihr beim Meta AM 2012?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (8. Juli 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22064_Innenlager-SM-BB91-41A-Press-Fit-.html

Würde das Innenlager passen? Oder gibts da wieder Unterschiede? Laut Beschreibung ist es ja für 92 mm Gehäusebreite geeignet.

Danke!


----------



## haterrespect (8. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch etwas verwirrt, was das Innenlager angeht. Auf der commencal Seite steht BB92. Weiter oben in diesem Thread hieß es, dass auch ein XTR BB91- 42A Lager passt. 
Welches muss denn jetzt rein?


----------



## lugggas (12. Juli 2012)

Das Innenlager sollte passen.

CRC hat das VIP framekit leider ohne Steckachse verkauft. Die muss ich mir jetzt noch irgendwie besorgen...


----------



## DrMainhattan (2. August 2012)

Hallo, kurze Frage an Euch:

Welcher Chainguide passt denn gut am META AM?

Mir würde der gefallen, der ist ja auch ISCG kompatibel...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=84839


----------



## seb_666 (3. August 2012)

Hallo Forum!

Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich keinen interessiert, muss ich einfach mal loswerden, dass ich mir soeben ein schickes blaues 2012er Meta AM1 in Größe L geordert habe 
Da das Gefährt erst aus Frankreich importiert werden muss, wird's wohl leider ein paar Tage dauern


----------



## DrMainhattan (3. August 2012)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum!
> 
> Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich keinen interessiert, muss ich einfach mal loswerden, dass ich mir soeben ein schickes blaues 2012er Meta AM1 in Größe L geordert habe
> Da das Gefährt erst aus Frankreich importiert werden muss, wird's wohl leider ein paar Tage dauern



Glückwunsch! Poste mal wie Du es aufgebaut hast!


----------



## seb_666 (3. August 2012)

Erstmal ist alles serienmäßig - plus der Mudguard 
Ich wollte eigentlich erst nur das VIP- bzw. das Factory-Kit haben und mir das Bike über'n Winter aufbauen. 
Allerdings hab ich das komplette Bike für nen guten Preis bekommen, so dass sich das finanziell nicht gelohnt hätte - und so hab ich dieses Jahr noch was davon, wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Dantethr (3. August 2012)

Viel Spaß damit!
Bist du auch schon eines gefahren?


----------



## seb_666 (3. August 2012)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit!
> Bist du auch schon eines gefahren?



Danke! Ich werde bestimmt berichten.
Gefahren bin ich leider noch kein's - es war also quasi ein Blindkauf.
Mache ich zwar nicht gerne, aber ich kenne leider keinen Händler hier im Umkreis, der Commencal führt und dann evtl. noch ein Meta AM im Lager stehen hätte.

Da ich aktuell nen 2000er K2 Evo Rahmen mit 'ner 2002er RS Duke SL fahre (beides 100mm bei ähnlichem Gesamtgewicht wie das Meta) erwarte ich auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Spaßfaktor-Erhöhung.

Die Farbe hat's mir jedenfalls schon von Anfang an angetan


----------



## Dantethr (3. August 2012)

Da hast du recht, die Farbe ist nur geil!

Leider gibt es das Blau nicht für's SX;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (9. August 2012)

hat jemand mal den mudguard ausprobiert? ist der für den Dämpfer oder für die gabel?? schaut eher nach für "hinten" gemacht aus...

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=10326126


----------



## seb_666 (9. August 2012)

Der ist für den Dämpfer, da der ja ziemlich unter Beschuss liegt.
Ich habe ihn mitbestellt - wenn Du Dich noch ein paar Tage gedulden kannst, könnte ich auch Fotos liefern. 
Ich rechne allerdings nicht vor KW35 mit dem Eintreffen des Bikes :-(


----------



## Tiefenkraft (13. August 2012)

Was für Rahmengrößen fahrt ihr beim Meta AM Modell? Ich bin 184 cm und hab recht kurze Beine Länge 85 cm momentan beweg ich dies Bike in Größe M Laut Liste des Herstellers wäre es bei meiner Größe eigentlich ja Größe L. Finde aber laut Hersteller Angaben das die Oberrohlänge in L zu lang ist. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Rahmengröße L gemacht. Möchte das Bike auch mal in Verbockten Gelände fix bewegen. Ist stell die Fragen aus dem Grund da ich mir das Meta SX zulegen möchte.


----------



## trailboss79 (25. August 2012)

Ich fahre das Meta AM in Grösse L und bin 182cm. Ich habe nun einen 50mm Vorbau montiert weil ich durch das lange Oberrohr zu weit vorne bin. Mein altes Meta 55 war von der Geometrie ähnlich wie das jetztige Meta AM in M. Im nachhinein wäre mir das wohl bessere Wahl gewesen, oder ein SX in L, das ja auch kürzer ist.

Grz


----------



## DrMainhattan (26. August 2012)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie breit das tretlager
beim Meta am ist?

Suche verzweifelt das passende bb92 Lager, kann mir vielleicht jemand das passende Posten??

Danke


----------



## seb_666 (23. September 2012)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> hat jemand mal den mudguard ausprobiert? ist der für den Dämpfer oder für die gabel?? schaut eher nach für "hinten" gemacht aus...
> 
> http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=10326126



Hier das versprochene Bild.
Das Teil wird am Sitzrohr per Klett fixiert und am anderen Ende per Metallklammer in den Schrauben für den Dämpfer.
Funktioniert einwandfrei und sieht einigermaßen ordentlich aus


----------



## seb_666 (26. September 2012)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal ne Frage an die anderen Meta AM Besitzer:
Wenn der Hinterbau stark einfedert (z.B. bei kleinen Sprüngen oder Bunny Hops) höre ich aus dem Dämpfer/Wippe/Umwerfer-Bereich immer so ein kurzes "Rrrr-rrr"-Geräusch, und zwar normalerweise beim Absprung und bei der Landung.
Ich kann das Geräusch nicht deuten - es klingt für mich, als würde die Kette irgendwo drübergezogen, allerdings passt das Geräusch nicht zur Bewegung der Kette. 
Auch ist es egal, ob die Kette auf dem großen oder kleinen Blatt läuft.
Kennt das vielleicht jemand und weiß wo es herkommt?


----------



## seb_666 (30. September 2012)

FTR: das Rätsel wurde gelöst: das Geräusch kommt von der Remote-Leitung der Reverb-Stütze, wenn sie beim Einfedern in Kontakt mit dem HR-Reifenprofil kommt.
Da werd' ich wohl die Verlegung noch etwas optimieren müssen...


----------



## ooib (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin Leute!

Bin seit 2 Wochen auch im Besitz von einem "Commi" Meta AM 

Kann nur sagen krass geiles Trailraketchen! 
Geht ab wie sau..
Mudguard für den Dämpfer muss aber sein!

Haben da mal ein kleines Filmchen gedreht hoffe es gefällt 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24141

Gruss Fabio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (16. Oktober 2012)

schönes Video


----------



## mathis2 (22. Oktober 2012)

schönes rad und schönes video!!


----------



## Brainspiller (22. Oktober 2012)

Tach auch.
Ich spiele im Moment mit dem Gedanken mir das Meta AM als Rahmen zu holen.
Passt ein Monarch Dämpfer da rein?

Ich bin so 1,88m groß und Schrittlänge 90cm.
Also ziemlich hart an der Grenze zwischen L und XL.

Hätte wohl den L genommen. 
Was meint ihr dazu?

Ich wäre das Rad ja auch mal gerne probegerollt, bei mir in der Nähe konnte ich aber leider keinen Händler finden.
Wohnt einer von euch zufällig im Großraum Stuttgart und würde mich mal ne Runde drehen lassen?


----------



## seb_666 (15. November 2012)

Hi!

Hat zufälligerweise jemand mal eine größere Gabel im Meta AM ausprobiert?
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, in der nächsten Saison evtl. eine BOS Deville 170mm einzupflanzen - allerdings hat die 555mm Einbauhöhe und das Maximum für den Rahmen liegt laut den Commencal-Specs bei 545mm.
Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob sich das Fahrverhalten des Bikes bei den +10mm nennenswert verschlechtert?


----------



## Bief (23. Dezember 2012)

hallo,

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir das 2012er meta am 2 zuzulegen, mit dem discount auf den vorjahresmodellen gibt es das momentan für einen echt guten preis.

würde vor bestellung aber mal gerne auf einem draufsitzen..irgendjemand aus dem *raum duisburg* bzw. ruhrpott hier, der mich mal ne kurze probefahrt machen lassen würde?

leider gibt es keine händler in der nähe...


----------



## dazed_confused (31. Dezember 2012)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hat zufälligerweise jemand mal eine größere Gabel im Meta AM ausprobiert?
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, in der nächsten Saison evtl. eine BOS Deville 170mm einzupflanzen - allerdings hat die 555mm Einbauhöhe und das Maximum für den Rahmen liegt laut den Commencal-Specs bei 545mm.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob sich das Fahrverhalten des Bikes bei den +10mm nennenswert verschlechtert?



das wären +20mm,die verbaute fox hat 150mm federweg.
ich hab eine mail von commencal bekommen,ich hatte auch nach der einbauhöhe gefragt:


> Hi Mirko,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> ...


zum fahrverhalten kann ich nichts sagen.

ich hab da aber selber eine frage:gibt es adapter mit denen ich die laufräder in einer gabel mit 20mm steckachse fahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb_666 (1. Januar 2013)

dazed_confused schrieb:


> das wären +20mm,die verbaute fox hat 150mm federweg.



Ja, schon klar. Ich meinte +10mm gegenüber der maximal freigegebenen Einbauhöhe von 545mm.



dazed_confused schrieb:


> ich hab eine mail von commencal bekommen,ich hatte auch nach der einbauhöhe gefragt:



Ich hatte die Commencal-Jungs auch schonmal angefragt und eine ähnliche Antwort bekommen. Allerdings war bei mir nicht die Rede von "damage the frame".
Dass sich die Geo etwas ändert ist ja ohnehin klar.



dazed_confused schrieb:


> ich hab da aber selber eine frage:gibt es adapter mit denen ich die laufräder in einer gabel mit 20mm steckachse fahren kann?



Für die verbauten Fulcrums gibt es nach meinen Recherchen keine Adapter auf 20mm.
Also wird bei einer neuen Gabel sinnvollerweise auch ein neuer LRS fällig.


----------



## sodaone82 (5. Januar 2013)

hallo hat hier vielleicht noch jemand von euch ein altes meta ich selbst fahre das alte meta 666 und habe da ne frage zu sattelrohr?


----------



## TommyTheMan (14. Januar 2013)

Da das 2013 Modell soweit Baugleich ist stell ich meins hier einfach mal rein.

Urzustand mit den Häßlichen Weißwandreifen.





Mit den richtigen Reifen sieht das doch direkt um einiges besser aus 





Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Atzec (15. Januar 2013)

Ich überlege mir derzeit ein Meta AM1 2012 zu kaufen.

Wie seid ihr den mit den Allround-Eigenschaften (insbesondere Uphill ohne Absenkfunktion) zufrieden? Ich fahre meistens (75%) eigentlich typische Allmountain-Touren (Forstweg hoch, Trail- bis maximal S3- runter). Die restlichen 25% verteilen sich dann noch auf Abendliche Trailrunden an der Isar. Gutes Bike für den EInsatzzweck?
Fällt euch das Gewicht beim Fahren negativ auf, oder is das im Eneffekt nur relevant wenn man das Rad mal Tragen muss?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## TommyTheMan (15. Januar 2013)

Ich bin Sonntag zum Erstenmal gefahren und war einfach begeistert von der Uphilltauglichkeit vorallem wenn man den Dämpfer Sperrt fühlt man sich wie auf nem Hardtail. Bergab hat das bike dann schon MiniDH Carakter durch das tiefe Tretlager fühlt man sich extrem sicher und diese ich stehe im bike gefühl ... großartig!  Gewicht bei meinem Übrigends ca. 14,5 Kg Das ist über kurze Distanzen auf jedenfall gut Tragbar und bei Fahren fühlt sich das bike superleicht an. Bin 1,86m und Rahmengröße L passt Perfekt.


----------



## Tobiwan (29. Januar 2013)

Welche anderen Dämpfer passen denn in das Meta? Geht da ein Monarch mit Piggy rein?


----------



## elcane (29. Januar 2013)

@Tobiwan: ein Piggybag passt nicht rein. Ansonsten geht jeder beliebige Dämpfer mit 200x57mm rein. Der Monarch RT geht z.B. auch sehr gut.


----------



## OnoSendai (8. April 2013)

Hat jemand in sein Meta eine andere Kurbel verbaut? 
Würde wirklich liebend gerne eine andere Übersetzung vorne fahren (24/36), aber da das ja mit der Sram S1000 Kurbel nicht möglich ist (falls ich da falsch liege bitte verbessern!!) muss wohl eine neue Kurbel rein.

Da ich aber ein absoluter Schrauber-Krüppel bin und ich rein garnicht mit den TretlagerStandards klarkomme weiß ich absolut nicht ob ich eine SLX (welche?? BB30??) mit entsprechender Übersetzung reinbauen kann. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung, bzw. weiß das? Auch im Bezug zum Umwerfer (weil der ja Directmount ist) - funktioniert das Schalten dann noch einwandfrei?

Bin schon am verzweifeln und für jede Hilfe dankbar!!


----------



## ooib (8. April 2013)

Hey OnoSendai

Also das Tretlager beim Meta ist 93mm breit .. da geht eine 73mm Kurbel rein.. Also SLX für 73mm Hollowtech II Tretlager geht beim Commi rein.. musst vielleicht noch etwas am orangen Abschlussdeckel feilen denke könnte auch ins Sram Tretlager passen..Musst halt ausprobieren.. mit dem Umwerfer sollte es keine Probleme geben musst einfach einen mit Direct-Mount kaufen.. 

Gruss Fabio


----------



## OnoSendai (8. April 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> Hey OnoSendai
> 
> Also das Tretlager beim Meta ist 93mm breit .. da geht eine 73mm Kurbel rein.. Also SLX für 73mm Hollowtech II Tretlager geht beim Commi rein.. musst vielleicht noch etwas am orangen Abschlussdeckel feilen denke könnte auch ins Sram Tretlager passen..Musst halt ausprobieren.. mit dem Umwerfer sollte es keine Probleme geben musst einfach einen mit Direct-Mount kaufen..
> 
> Gruss Fabio



Super! Danke, das hilft! 

Ich will eigentlich auf keinsten das Tretlager austauschen, wenns geht. 
Da ja Pressfit und ich weder Lust noch Muse hab das Bike zum Händler zu schleppen... 
Könnte mir vorstellen das die orangenen Dichtringe zusammengepresst werden, wenn man die Kurbel anzieht - glaube nicht dass das ein Problem ist?

Kann zufällig jemand das mit den SRAM Lagern Bestätigen? Also das da ne Shimano-Kurbel reinpasst? Sollte ja normal so sein? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die unterschiedlich bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (9. April 2013)

ACHSO DU MEINST die Zacken oder? 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/Models/Full/42778.jpg

An den Zacken des orangen Ringes muss man feilen, weil Shimano natürlich ne andere Aufnahme hat.

Hab ich es jetzt richtig verstanden??


----------



## OnoSendai (15. April 2013)

servus!
hat von euch jemand eigentlich schonmal neue züge verbaut? 

werd demnächst neue bremsen verbauen und mir grausts schon vorm verlegen der leitung der HR bremse.

hat jemand tipps?


----------



## seb_666 (15. April 2013)

Hi!

Das Verlegen ist eigentlich gar kein Problem - Du musst die Gabel am besten komplett rausnehmen, da Du sonst große Probleme haben wirst, mit der Leitung am konischen Teil des Gabelschafts vorbeizukommen.

Ansonsten erstmal einen alten Bowdenzug am Ende der Bremsleitung ankleben und den zuerst durch die Öffnungen im Rahmen manövrieren. Danach das "dicke Ende" (=Bremsleitung) vorsichtig nachziehen.

Beim Verlegen darauf achten, dass Du nicht vergisst, die Gummitüllen für die Löcher im richtigen Moment und in der richtigen Lage mit aufzufädeln ;-)


----------



## OnoSendai (15. April 2013)

danke seb.

sowas in der art hatte ich mir schon überlegt.
hast du das schonmal so gemacht? einen tipp fürs ankleben? wie hast dus gemacht? sekundenkleber? panzertape?


----------



## seb_666 (15. April 2013)

Panzertape dürfte gehen; bei mit hat Isolierband auch gereicht.
Einfach den Bowdenzug und die Bremsleitung ein paar cm überlappen lassen und am Übergang so umwickeln, dass keine große Kante entsteht.
Im Rahmen selbst ist recht viel Platz und die Leitung lässt sich mit ein wenig Gefühl durchziehen (beim Übergang vom Unterrohr zum Steuerrohr ist eine kleine Stufe; da kannst Du bei ausgebauter Gabel die Leitung mit dem Finger drüberheben).
Du brauchst also keine bombenfeste Verbindung - es ist kaum Kraft notwendig.


----------



## OnoSendai (15. April 2013)

ja weiß wies im steuerrohr ausschaut. gabel hatte ich schon draußen um ne reverb einzubauen damals.
alles klar - dann werd ich mich da mal ran machen!
danke für die schnelle hilfe!


----------



## OnoSendai (16. April 2013)

Servas nochmal! 

hab an meinem meta jetzt ne andere Kurbel verbaut mit normalem lk. Standard ist ja 120/80 dran.

jetzt passt leider meine kefü (e13 trs+) nicht mehr wegen der veränderten kettenlinie und überhaupt weil ne Standardkurbel (mit LK 104/64 halt) schmäler baut... zum ko..en!

hat hier jemand ne 3fach Kurbel auf 2fach umgebaut die er an seinem meta fährt und kann mir sagen welche kefü er fährt?
so nen bionicon chainguide seh ich als letzten ausweg...


----------



## ooib (27. April 2013)

Wen der Umwerfer passt und richtig eingestellt ist geht oben die Kette eigentlich nicht raus...unten habe ich eine Selbstgemachte, ähnlich Bionicon, Kefü dran.. Kette ist noch nie rausgeflogen, auch bei sehr ruppigen Verhältnissen..


----------



## OnoSendai (29. April 2013)

Moin!

Was fahrt ihr für KeFü's an eueren Metas? 
Hab schon diverse durchprobiert, die aber alle nicht gepasst haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb_666 (29. April 2013)

Ich hab' mir am Freitag die e.thirteen TRS+ Dual bestellt - die sollte die Tage kommen, dann kann ich berichten.
Ich fahre aber noch die beim AM 1 serienmäßige SRAM 2-fach Kurbel samt Innenlager.


----------



## OnoSendai (29. April 2013)

mit der kurbel funzt die montage der kefü. musst nur mit unterlegscheiben ein bisschen basteln.

aber umbau auf eine "normale" kurbel mit kleinerem LK führt dazu das man keine luft mehr zwischen kettenblättern und frame hat. somit ists unmöglich das ich die e13 TRS+ weiter fahre... 

deswegen die frage: wer hat eine kurbel mit 104/64er LK mit kefü verbaut und welche kefü ist das?


----------



## tremorchrist (29. April 2013)

Hi,

ich grüble über zwei Problemen:
- der Dämpfer (Fox Float RL) vom Meta AM 3 ist undicht und ultra Ölverschmiert  Das Einschicken etc. dauert sicher ne Weile. Solange brauche ich n Ersatz (z.B. billig über Gebrauchtmarkt) - aber welche Maße passen? Ich habe als Einbaulänge 200mm gemessen mit 55mm Hub, Einbaubreite vorne 22mm hinten am Dämpfer 22,3mm - bin mir allerdings sehr unsicher.

! Wie sind denn die Einbaumaße des Dämpfers (habe keinerlei Daten im Inet gefunden;-( ) !

- und by the way: Knarzt bei euch auch das Innenlager? Gibts da n Trick außer ausbauen, Ohrstöpsel oder nicht fahren. 

Danke 
Uli


----------



## ooib (29. April 2013)

Wo ist der Dämpfer den "Ölverschmiert" ? Einbaumass ist 200x57mm ..
Buchsen sollten 22.2/22.2 sein aber spielt ja keine Rolle, kannst ja die vorhandenen nehmen..Kommt das Knarzen wirklich vom Tretlager? Wenn ja, Kurbel demontieren alles peniebel reinigen, schmieren und einbauen..


----------



## seb_666 (29. April 2013)

tremorchrist schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ! Wie sind denn die Einbaumaße des Dämpfers (habe keinerlei Daten im Inet gefunden;-( ) !



Für die Zukunft Commençal Techbook 2012.
Ab Seite 56 geht's um das Meta AM...


----------



## tremorchrist (29. April 2013)

Danke euch beiden!

Der Tech Katalog ist echt interessant - war natürlich selbst auch auf der commencalpage, ohne diesen allerdings zu erdecken; die Einbaubreite habe ich da aber auch nicht gefunden.

Die Einbaubreite wäre interessant (dachte ich), weil ein alternativer Dämpfer ja ne andere Aufnahme haben könnte?! Aber 22.2 ist ja ne Konkretion.

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb_666 (30. April 2013)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> mit der kurbel funzt die montage der kefü. musst nur mit unterlegscheiben ein bisschen basteln.



Meine TRS+ ist heute gekommen. Kannst Du mir sagen, welche der Unterlegscheiben Du verbaut hattest?
Ich habe bei allen drei Befestigungspunkten zwei von den schwarzen 2.5mm Scheiben untergelegt, weil die "Haifischflosse" der KeFü oben sonst gegen die Schweißnaht stößt.
Mit montierter Kurbel schleift die Kette dann aber innen an der "Flosse".
Irgendwie passt das so nicht.
Laut dem Beizettel der e.13 soll bei 100mm Lagerbreite nur eine der schwarzen U-Scheiben reichen, aber dann stoße ich oben kräftig gegen den Rahmen


----------



## OnoSendai (30. April 2013)

lass die Scheibe oben weg. dann sollte es passen. ist etwas gepfriemel.

das die kefü an den frame drückt musste in kauf nehmen. brauchst dir aber keine gedanken machen. bin ein paar Monate so gefahren und am Rahmen sieht man nach Demontage nix.
eine Demontage der plastikflosse bringt im übrigen nichts.  das kannst dir sparen.

du hast noch die originale Kurbel??


----------



## seb_666 (30. April 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!
Also oben dann kein Spacer und unten trotzdem jeweils 2x2.5mm oder unten dann auch nur einen 2.5er Spacer pro Befestigungspunkt?
Ist etwas nervig, jedes Mal die Kurbel montieren zu müssen, um zu gucken ob's passt...

Für den Rahmen werd ich einfach noch ein Stück Lackschutzfolie hinter die Flosse kleben. Dann dürfte da auch langfristig nix passieren können.

Un ja, ich fahre noch die originale Kurbel. 
Beim AM1 ist ja die X.0 Carbon Kurbel dran - ich könnte bisher nichts schlechtes darüber berichten...


----------



## seb_666 (1. Mai 2013)

So, alles dran. 
Und da das Bike vermutlich nicht so schnell mehr so sauber sein wird, hier noch ein schönes Bild im aktuellen Zustand:


----------



## seb_666 (1. Mai 2013)

Selbstgespräch, Teil 3... 
trotz komplettem Verzicht auf Spacer am oberen Befestigungspunkt schleift die Kette bei mir an der Haifischflosse, wenn ich auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt fahre.
 @OnoSendai, Hast Du die Flosse bei Dir noch Richtung Rahmen verbiegen müssen oder passte das bei Dir so?


----------



## OnoSendai (1. Mai 2013)

sers.  
verbogen hab ich nix. es hat aber gepasst.  
was hast kurbel für einen lochkreis? 
wenn du eine kurbel mit 64/104 lochkreis hast (weiß net wie das bei der x0 ist) kannst du die trs nicht verbauen.  

ist ein drehen der komplett montierten (also mit angezogener schraube) kurbel möglich??


----------



## seb_666 (1. Mai 2013)

Hi!

Die Sram Kurbel hat nen 80/120er LK, sollte also passen.
Ich kann die Kurbel problemlos drehen und auf dem großen Blatt läuft auch alles einwandfrei.
Auf dem kleinen Blatt schleift die Kette halt an der Flosse, egal über welches Ritzel sie hinten läuft.
Die Flosse müsste meiner Meinung nach noch ~1mm näher an den Rahmen, aber da ist nicht wirklich Platz.
Das Geräusch nervt halt und das kann ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein...

Ich habe mal zwei Fotos gemacht:
Sicht von vorne:




Sicht von oben:


----------



## Bench (3. Mai 2013)

gelöscht, da sich alles geklärt hat. sorry


----------



## Iceman79 (11. Mai 2013)

Hier mein Baby  fast Fertig..







...da kommen noch andere Pedalen dran und dann ist mein Wunschaufbau komplett


----------



## seb_666 (11. Mai 2013)

Schickes Teil! Mir persönlich wären die blauem Komponenten allerdings zu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailboss79 (13. Mai 2013)

Mein Meta wurde nach einer Gesamtrevision kurzerhand auf die Fräse gespannt und hat ein 2014er Update bekommen


----------



## capcom (14. Mai 2013)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> Hier mein Baby  fast Fertig..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stealth Reverb? Oder nur gut die Leitung versteckt? Wie hast du es gemacht? Danke!


----------



## capcom (14. Mai 2013)

trailboss79 schrieb:


> Mein Meta wurde nach einer Gesamtrevision kurzerhand auf die Fräse gespannt und hat ein 2014er Update bekommen



Auch hier würde mich interessieren, ob es um den ReverbStealth-Anschluss geht. Hast du ein zweite Bohrung auch unten im Breich des Tretlagers angebracht? Danke für ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Iceman79 (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,

Jop - ist die Stealth Reverb  war zwar etwas fumelig aber es ging eigentlich gut (hat mein Händler gesagt) 

Gruß


----------



## capcom (16. Mai 2013)

Toll.. Kannst du mir beschreiben, welchen weg die Leitung nimmt.


----------



## trailboss79 (16. Mai 2013)

Meine Einfräsung


----------



## trailboss79 (16. Mai 2013)

Die Umwerferaufnahme ist auch weg....


----------



## trailboss79 (16. Mai 2013)

Meine Reverb Stealth Leitung geht so durch...


----------



## capcom (17. Mai 2013)

wow .. ich bin beeindruckt. Ich habe selbst schon viele Wege durchdacht. Mein Plan war es die Leitung im Sattelrohr 180° zurückzuführen und dann durch das Oberrohr nach vorne. Zwischen Sattelrohr und dem abfallenenden Teil des Oberrohrs ist eine Verbindung. Nur kommt man da eben bescheiden ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb_666 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hab das "Leitungsproblem" mit 'ner Kindshock Lev gelöst - die lässt sich mit der vorhandenen Leitungsführung im Rahmen einwandfrei verlegen und mit der Funktion bin ich bisher ebenfalls mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Arne (16. Juni 2013)

hi, ich überlege mir auch ein Mega Am zu kaufen. Ich würde vorne gerne einfach fahren. Als Kurbel hätte ich gerne die Truvativ Descendant drinne. Passt die? Brauch ich dann dieses Innenlager?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...iv-GXP-Team-Innenlager-PressFit-BB92-MTB.html

Passt ne nomale dh Kettenführung wie dei straitline Silentguide ans Meta?
oder gibt es da Komplikationen?

Was habt ihr für Dämpfer im Meta, was taugen die. Favorit wäre ein Rock Shox Monarch Rt3, welches tune brauche ich da?

Bei welchen gewichten seit ihr mit euren aufbauten so rausgekommen?


----------



## Arne (24. Juni 2013)

hi kann mir keiner etwas zu meinen Fragen sagen?


----------



## Iceman79 (24. Juni 2013)

Hi,

also mein  Schrauber hat voll dir Probleme gehabt ein anders Lager in den Rahmen zu bekommen, hat erst eins zerstört bevor das ander drin war, kann dir aber nicht sagen woran  es lag 
Es soll was besonders dadrin sein....

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## Jester (1. Juli 2013)

Fährt jemand einen Dämpfer mit *einstellbarer* Druckstufe? Wenn ja welcher ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## trailboss79 (3. Juli 2013)

Mein Metababy bekam ein hübsches update....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb_666 (3. Juli 2013)

Sehr schick! 
Ist das die 160mm Pike? Berichte mal, wie sie sich fährt - da könnte ich evtl. auch noch schwach werden.


----------



## trailboss79 (3. Juli 2013)

Jepp, ist die Dual Position Air 160mm...
Nach dem Wochenende weiss ich dann mehr


----------



## seb_666 (22. Juli 2013)

Hi!

Ich möchte meinen Dämpfer austauschen und stehe nun vor dem Problem, dass ich diese "Hülsen", die in den Aufnahmen am Dämpfer stecken, nicht rausbekomme(*).
Also die Teile, die links und rechts etwas aus der Aufnahme des Dämpfers herausstehen und auf denen jeweils diese Alu-Abstandshalter und die Gummidichtungen stecken.

Wie entfernt man die möglichst schonend?

(*) ich habe erfolglos versucht, die Teile mit dem Daumen rauszudrücken - von größeren Gewaltaktionen hab' ich erstmal abgesehen.


----------



## nullstein (26. Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen,was der Meta AM 2012 Rahmen inkl Dämpfer wiegt?


----------



## capcom (26. Juli 2013)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich möchte meinen Dämpfer austauschen und stehe nun vor dem Problem, dass ich diese "Hülsen", die in den Aufnahmen am Dämpfer stecken, nicht rausbekomme(*).
> Also die Teile, die links und rechts etwas aus der Aufnahme des Dämpfers herausstehen und auf denen jeweils diese Alu-Abstandshalter und die Gummidichtungen stecken.
> ...



Bei huber-bushings.de bekommst du sehr günstig ein Werkzeug dafür. Ggf muss man dann noch zu einem längeren Bolzen greifen, aber für den Anfang ein nettes Tool.


----------



## seb_666 (28. Juli 2013)

Danke, ich hab die Dämpferbuchseb jetzt beim Händler umbauen lassen.
Das Tool von Huber ist glaub ich auch nur für die Gleitlager zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Arne (31. Juli 2013)

hi, sorry für die dumme "größen" Fragen aber was fahrt ihr so bei welcher Körpergröße?
ich bin 1,83 und weiß nicht ob M noch okay ist oder doch Lieber ein L rahmen.

mfg ak


----------



## trailboss79 (31. Juli 2013)

Hi ak92

Ich bin 182cm und habe ein L und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Damit ich mit dem Ding aber freudig in der Gegend rumspielen konnte, musste ich einen 35mm Vorbau montieren. Nun passts


----------



## OnoSendai (21. August 2013)

Servus,

hat jemand von den Herrschafften ein neues XT-Schaltwerk mit Shadow+ verbaut?

Ich brings nicht fertig das mir das vernünftig schaltet, denn jedesmal wenn ich diese starke Feder auf "ON" stelle bleibt mir der graue Hebel am Frame hängen und die kleinen Ritzel werden nicht geschalten - es sei denn ich ratsch vom größten aufs kleinste in einem Zug runter. Mit Schwung also - aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache... 







Die Schraube für die Neigung des Schaltwerks habe ich bereits durch einen längere ersetzt! Die steht auch schon auf Anschlag!!!
Allgemein schrammt dieser "Federbehälter" unten über die untere Kettenstrebe, auch im "OFF" Mode. Aber da schaltets wenigstens alle Gänge sauber durch.

Überseh ich irgendetwas?!


----------



## Jester (22. August 2013)

Ist deine Kette vielleicht etwas zu lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (22. August 2013)

Muste wahrscheinlich ein XT Wechsler mit Direct Mount besorgen :/

Oder wie schon gesagt Kettenlänge überprüfen


----------



## Cambria (2. September 2013)

Hi allerseits, 

ich bin seit kurzem ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer eines gebrauchten Meta AM 2012 (direkt von Commencal) und bin etwas verwirrt bezüglich der Laufräder. Auf den Red Power XL Laufrädern ist ein Aufkleber 'UST Tubeless', aber ich kann im Netz keine Infos dazu finden bzw. sagt das Service Manual auf der Fulcrum Homepage, dass das "Laufrad nur für herkömmliche Schlauchreifen mit Luftschlauch geschaffen" worden sei. 
Fährt die jemand mit UST Reifen, überseh ich irgendwas? 

vielen Dank schonmal!

hier noch ein Bild mit seinem Geschwisterchen:


----------



## Deleted 25931 (6. September 2013)

Moinmoin,

ich wollte bzgl. des Meta AM 29 mal nachfragen ob man irgendwo Amgaben oder Erfahrungswerte bzgl. der maximalen Reifenbreite an besagtem Rahmen findet. Ich bin nicht so wirklich fündig geworden.

Bei den Komplettbikes sind ja relativ schmale Reifen verbaut. Anhand von Fotos nachzuforschen geht, ist aber nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Aber was man so findet lässt vermuten, dass es mit der Reifenfreiheit nicht so dolle ist. Aber vielleicht weiss hier ja jemand mehr. Wohlgemerkt, es geht um die 29er Version.

gruß


----------



## Arne (6. September 2013)

schreib einfach commencal an die antworten sehr schnell und  kompetent.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (6. September 2013)

Jo, gemacht. Und die Antwort kam auch wirklich schnell. 
Aber das Ergebnis war ernüchternd.
Wahnsinnige 55m maximal. Das ist nicht wirklich doll. Nunja.....


----------



## Arne (8. September 2013)

hi,

hat jemand ganz schnell die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze beim Meta Am? habe sie bei Commencal nicht gefunden.


----------



## Xah88 (9. September 2013)

Servus !

Nun ist endlich die kleine Schwester für mein V3 vestellt (Meta AM ´12). 

Daher mal 3 kleine Fragen, da ich die Foxparts direkt entfernen möchte:

1. Passt da wirklich kein Dämpfer mit kleinen Piggy rein ? Beim Supreme sieht es doch fast genauso aus und da geht es problemlos ...

2. Welcher Tune ist bei den Dämpfern empfehlenswert ?

3. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit 170mm Gabeln sammeln können ? (fehlt es dann an Wendigkeit?)

Ich freue mich schon wie verrückt auf die neue Lady  

Grüße und Ride on,

Xah


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. September 2013)

Hallo 

Dämpfer Tune: weil der Rahmen am Ende so Progressiv ist habe ich nach 3 Dämpfern jetzt einen RP23 im M/M/ 175 Boostvalve.

Rein theoretisch könnte der Monarch + oder Fox Float X passen aber ich konnte das auch noch nicht testen, würde mich aber auch interessieren.

Mit 160mm Gabel ist alles gut, 170 ist schon lang


----------



## Jester (9. September 2013)

1. angeblich nicht.. ich warte auf den öhlins dämpfer

2. ich habe in meinem ein M Tune, welches viel zu lasch ist für mich.

3. jup fahre seit ich das rad habe (halbes jahr) die 170mm lyrik. komme super damit zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (9. September 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Dämpfer Tune: weil der Rahmen am Ende so Progressiv ist habe ich nach 3 Dämpfern jetzt einen RP23 im M/M/ 175 Boostvalve.





Jester schrieb:


> 1. angeblich nicht.. ich warte auf den öhlins dämpfer



Danke euch ! Ich denke ich werde die Foxteile direkt oder über den Winter rausnehmen. Wenn ich den Rahmen mal live vor mir habe (vielleicht schon am Wochenende), schaue ich mir den Platz mal an. Ein Dämpfer mit Piggy wäre mir lieber, sonst wird es wohl der Monarch im High-Tune ...

Danke nochmal,

Alex


----------



## sevens4 (9. September 2013)

Das mit dem Dämpfer würde mich auch brennend intresieren. Stelle es doch Bitte hier herein, ob er passt oder nicht. Ist für mich kauf entscheidend vom Rahmen.


----------



## ooib (9. September 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht teusche, hab ich auf der Commi-Facebook Seite mal ein Foto gesehen wo im pinken Meta Sx von Nico Quere ein Float X drinne war. Bin mir aber nicht 100pro sicher.


----------



## Xah88 (9. September 2013)

Interessant ist bei dem Thema auch ein Kommentar aus dem Pinkbike-Forum:

HERES SOME COMMENCAL META INFO 

I sent commencal a email asking  about maybe upgrading the horse link to allow riders to fit a rear shock  with a piggy back on the 2012 and 2013 meta . Here's what the emailed  back 

Hello,
Thank you for your email. 

We are glad to  read your comments about your Meta AM. We work hard to improve and  increase the quality and the performance of our bikes. Currently, our  top riders and the office study test new Meta AM frames with the  possibility to fit a piggyback on it. We hope to offer this possibility  quickly but the reliability of this frame is very important for us so we  are very careful and we did a lot of test on each modification before  we had it to our bikes. 

On the solution we test recently, it's the whole frame which is different, not only the link. 

Best regards,
Jérôme                . I Allso emailed back that does this mean you are  testing a piggy back shock on the current meta or a new meta frame ?
RESPONCE

Hello,

A new Meta frame compatible with piggyback but it's a just a upgrade of the actual frame. 


Best regards,
Jérôme.

SO  it looks like commencal will soon be bringing out a new upgrade for  piggy back shocks. I think this will make one hell of a bike . Not that  the 2013 meta is not good but to have a choice of rear shock opens the  meta right up for riders to custom to there own prefrance . Looking  forward to seeing the new one . Anyone thinking of buy a new 2013 meta  it may be worth waiting a while . Hope this info is good reading                             

(http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=16467&pagenum=88#commentid5016660)

----


Abseits dessen:

Ich werde dann, sobald ich das Bike habe, den Freiraum messen und dann die Breite des Piggy Monarch Plus...Der Piggy sieht recht klein aus, vielleicht passt das...


----------



## ooib (9. September 2013)

Ich denke der Frauraum wird nicht das Problem sein, einbauen kannst du ihn schon, aber beim Einfedern kolliert der Piggy mit den Kettenstreben, also mit dem vordersten Stück, dort wo der Lagerpunkt ist.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. September 2013)

ich hätte zwar auch ganz gerne Platz für einen CCDB oder dergleichen, aber genau genommen ist das auch quatsch.

Jede Menge Pros kommen mit Dämpfern ohne Piggy klar, nur wir Amateure brauchen das dringend  

Die Bikes der Profis:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Bikes-of-the-Enduro-World-Series.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (9. September 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> Ich denke der Frauraum wird nicht das Problem sein, einbauen kannst du ihn schon, aber beim Einfedern kolliert der Piggy mit den Kettenstreben, also mit dem vordersten Stück, dort wo der Lagerpunkt ist.









Du meinst sicher diesen...Naaarrgghh, beim Supreme ist da ne Lücke


----------



## Jester (9. September 2013)

Genau das ist das Problemchen. Ich bräuchte keinen AGB-Dämpfer, sondern was mit einstellbarer Druckstufe


----------



## Xah88 (10. September 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht teusche, hab ich auf der Commi-Facebook Seite mal ein Foto gesehen wo im pinken Meta Sx von Nico Quere ein Float X drinne war. Bin mir aber nicht 100pro sicher.



hier : http://spokemagazine.com/2013/04/16/fox-releases-2014-all-mountain-suspension/

Aber da frage ich mich, warum der Piggy nicht anstößt...der scheint mir nicht viel kleiner als einer von einem Monarch + oder Fox DHX....

(ist auch ein SX Rahmen...)


----------



## Arne (10. September 2013)

welche Kurbellänge fahrt ihr im Am?


----------



## nullstein (13. September 2013)

Ahoi,

kann mir jemand sagen,wie weit man beim M Rahmen maximal die Stütze versenken kann?Wäre super.
Danke


----------



## Xah88 (13. September 2013)

Yeeaaahhh, mein Baby kam gestern Abend an 







...Musste im Hausflur natürlich erstmal ewig mit der Schwester quatschen...Frauen halt 







Und jetzt muss es schon wieder das ganze Wochenende regnen...

Ride on,

Xah


----------



## UncleCharles (13. September 2013)

Schlammtaufe!


----------



## Xah88 (15. September 2013)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Schlammtaufe!



Hats bekommen:

Samstag: den SerienNobby Nic hinten noch drauf gehabt -> 2 Platten in 2km...Tag war nach 1 Abfahrt vorbei  (dann Ardent für Sonntag gekauft)

Sonntag: Nach der ersten Abfahrt war der Bremshebel der Formula RX blockiert und lies sich nicht mehr bewegen -> Supreme geholt und Spaß gehabt 

----

Mal schauen...die Fox 32 fand ich spontan ziemlich eklig. Da werde ich schnellstens Ersatz suchen ; der Fox Float agiert auch etwas ulkig (erst wenig FW Freigabe, dann auf einmal totale Freigabe) ... In Summe also eher etwas ernüchtert, aber ich bin voller Hoffnung, dass es sich dann mit guten Teilen ordentlich fährt...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. September 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> aber ich bin voller Hoffnung, dass es sich dann mit guten Teilen ordentlich fährt...



tut es


----------



## UncleCharles (15. September 2013)

Ich hab mit meinen RX Bremsen nie Probleme dieser Art gehabt. Sie überhitzen recht gern, und wenn sie das tun, dann packen sie nicht mehr so ordentlich zu, aber sonst...

Aber ein Satz M4 taucht irgendwo auf meinem Wunschzettel trotzdem noch auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (16. September 2013)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinen RX Bremsen nie Probleme dieser Art gehabt. ...


 
Ich hatte so etwas auch noch nie...der Hebel sitzt komplett fest und bewegt sich keinen Millimeter. Ich bin mal gespannt, was Commencal vorschlägt.



UncleCharles schrieb:


> Sie überhitzen recht gern, und wenn sie das tun, dann packen sie nicht mehr so ordentlich zu, aber sonst...


 
 So ging es mir dann auch, als ich nur mit VR Bremse weiter gefahren bin. Stinki Stinki und der Hebel wanderte brutal zum Lenker... 

Aber so langsam fange ich an Formula gedanklich als "nie wieder" Produkt deklarieren. Meine The One siffte sofort Dot aus den Kolben; die andere The One siffte sofort aus der Membran; die RX klemmt, was hätte richtig böse ausgehen können.... nur Ärger mit den Teilen

Wenn das Geld es mal wieder zulässt, kommt mir eine Saint ans Supreme und ans Meta iwas aus dem Sektor "gut und günstig" (Elixir CR, oder The one vorne und RX hinten oder oder oder)... Warum muss das Hobby auch so ein teures sein 

Nun gut...schicken Tag und Ride on euch,

Xah


----------



## Xah88 (16. September 2013)

Kleine Nachfrage -> beim Supreme ging die Bremsleitung nur pur (ohne Olive) durch den Rahmen. Wie ist das beim Meta ? Habt ihr sie mit Olive durch bekommen ?


----------



## seb_666 (16. September 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Kleine Nachfrage -> beim Supreme ging die Bremsleitung nur pur (ohne Olive) durch den Rahmen. Wie ist das beim Meta ? Habt ihr sie mit Olive durch bekommen ?



Ich hab sie damals ohne Olive von hinten nach vorne durchgezogen.
Mag sein, dass es trotzdem mit Olive geht, aber damit macht man es sich nur unnötig schwer, denk ich.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. September 2013)

ich habe das Fitting der Formula von hinten nach vorne durchgezogen, da sollte so eine Olive kein Problem sein


----------



## Xah88 (16. September 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich habe das Fitting der Formula von hinten nach vorne durchgezogen, da sollte so eine Olive kein Problem sein


 

Super, danke !




JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Dämpfer Tune: weil der Rahmen am Ende so Progressiv ist habe ich nach 3 Dämpfern jetzt einen RP23 im M/M/ 175 Boostvalve.


 
Ich kenne mich mit dem Fox Gedöns nicht so gut aus. Wo liegt denn der Vorteil vom Rp23 gegenüber dem Float und was macht dieses 175 Boostvalve eigtl genau ? (gib ja auch welche mit über 200)

Bin eben noch etwas unschlüssig, durch was ich den Float ersetzen will...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. September 2013)

175 ist der Druck in der Stickstoffkammer in PSI

das spürt man dann in der Progression 175 ist weniger progressiv als z.B. 275
der RP23 ist auch ein Float hat aber ein besser einstellbares Propedal oder bei der Adaptive Logic eine einstellbare LSC (Low Speed Compression)((Druckstufe))

Die Metas von den Team Fahrern haben zwischen 175 - 200 PSI und die XV1 Kammer, so habe ich das für mich dann auch gemacht, nur fahre ich die große XV2 Luftkammer schütte aber etwas extra Öl (70% Fox Fluid 30% 10 WT Fox Green) in die Negativ und Positiv Luftkammer.

Mit dem Ergebnis das der Dämpfer jetzt sehr gut anspricht, perfekt zu der Pike an der Front passt und ich den Federweg sehr gut nutze ohne ständig durch zu schlagen.


----------



## Xah88 (16. September 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> 175 ist der Druck in der Stickstoffkammer in PSI
> 
> das spürt man dann in der Progression 175 ist weniger progressiv als z.B. 275
> der RP23 ist auch ein Float hat aber ein besser einstellbares Propedal oder bei der Adaptive Logic eine einstellbare LSC (Low Speed Compression)((Druckstufe))
> ...


 
Okay, besten Dank für die Erläuterung. ...

Dann werde ich mich mal ein wenig belesen müssen. Nen Dämpfer selber aufgemacht/ verändert habe ich allerdings noch nie, daher werde ich wohl mit dem fahren müssen/können, wie es von Fox kommt...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. September 2013)

bitte, solange es nicht der Float RL mit der kleinsten Luftkammer ist:

http://www.bikediscount.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Fox-Float-RL-Daempfer-200-mm.jpg

der war furchtbar und von Federwegsausnutzung keine Spur


----------



## Xah88 (16. September 2013)

Ja, der ist es leider momentan ..denke dann wird es wohl ein RP23 oder u.U. Monarch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleCharles (16. September 2013)

Float RP23 hab ich am Meta6 auch. Macht sich super, einmal eingestellt, und das hat weniger als 20 Minuten gedauert, und seitdem nurnoch den Propedalhebel (oder wie das Ding heißt) angefasst.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. September 2013)

ja leider baut Commencal erst ab dem Meta AM1 die größere Luftkammer ein, aber auch "nur" den RP2


----------



## Xah88 (23. September 2013)

Ich muss es einfach mal loswerden: 

Wie gedacht -> die Federelemente mal sauber eingestellt ist das Meta der reine Hammer....
Das Wochenende auf dem Bock hat so einen Spaß gemacht, phänomenal ! (bei dem letzwöchigen 1km Ride den Fehler gemacht, den Rock Shox Rabbit mit dem Plus am Rebound von Fox zu verwechseln  / ergo total langsam gestellt )...jetzt kommen die Upgrades über den Winter und der Bock ist unschlagbar ....  (Der Dämpfer geht wirklich zu schnell durch den Federweg, aber ging fürs erste)

Ride on,

Xah


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. September 2013)

ja dann weiterhin viel Spass


----------



## sevens4 (23. September 2013)

Bin am Wochenende das Meta 650 b probegefahren, die Kiste liegt echt super auf der Piste. Nur der Dämpfer rauschte trotz straffer Abstimmung komplett durch (70Kg fahrfertig) und das mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter konnte mir auch nicht zur zufriedenheit beantwortet werden.


----------



## Iceman79 (23. September 2013)

...das mit dem Dämpfer hat mich auch sehr lange beschäftigt, bis ich Gino von flatout-suspension mein Problem schilderte.







Ich hab ihm gesagt wie ich es gerne hätte und der hat es irgenwie hinbekommen, der hat die ganze Kennlinie des Hinterbaus verändert  ich hab ein ganz anderes Bike 
Der hat mir zwar nicht gesagt was er gemacht hat aber egal was es war ich kann es euch nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (23. September 2013)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> ...das mit dem Dämpfer hat mich auch sehr lange beschäftigt, bis ich Gino von flatout-suspension mein Problem schilderte



Und was hat Gino dafür verlangt ? Damit ich mal einen groben Überblick habe, ob Tuning oder einfach ein RP23 HV mehr lohnt ?


----------



## seb_666 (23. September 2013)

Ich habe bei mir den RP23 HV drin und der rauscht auch schnell durch den Federweg.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich das beim Fahren nicht negativ bemerke - ich seh halt nur immer, dass der Gummiring kurz davor ist, vom Kolben zu fallen ;-)


----------



## Iceman79 (24. September 2013)

...ich hab 50 bezahlt, kriege aber durch den Verein Prozente bei ihm  

Zur Info: 
...mir war der Standard Dämpfer obenrum zu hart und dann unten rum zu weich (ist mir auch immer durchgeschlagen). Gino hat hat das ganze Spiel umgekehrt - jetzt ist der oben deutlich weicher mit etwas mehr sag (folgt schön den kleinen Schlägen) und unterrum wird der dannn härter (ist mir seit dem nicht mehr durchgeschlagen) 

Tipp: würde bei der Gelgenheit die Gabel gleich mitmachen lassen, da ich in der Vergangeheit festgestellt hab, dass wenn mann nur die ein Komponete machen läßt dann mit der Anderen unzufriegen ist 

Gruß


----------



## Xah88 (24. September 2013)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> ...mir war der Standard Dämpfer obenrum zu hart und dann unten rum zu weich (ist mir auch immer durchgeschlagen).



Exakt so ging es mir am Wochenende auch...dachte schon, das geht nur mir so . Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich das "obenrum hart" weniger schlimm fand, da es das Wippen bei gerade Strecken schön unterdrückt und sich damit subjektiv beim beschleunigen wie ein HT verhält. Aber ist er mal durch circa 30% durch, haut er komplett bis ans Maximum, egal mit wieviel Druck ich auch fahre...




Iceman79 schrieb:


> Tipp: würde bei der Gelgenheit die Gabel gleich mitmachen lassen, da ich in der Vergangeheit festgestellt hab, dass wenn mann nur die ein Komponete machen läßt dann mit der Anderen unzufriegen ist
> 
> Gruß



Will hier jemand den Umsatz ankurbeln ? 

Von der Fox 32 war ich ,mit fast voll aufgedrehten Rebound, positiv überrascht am Wochenende. Ging gut, war leicht, hielt soweit alles aus.

Lediglich bei schrägem Landen merkte man einen negativen Unterscheid zur Lyrik (hatte ich vorher an anderem Bike). Da verzeiht sie einfach weniger, man muss ganz schön arbeiten. Also sauberes Springen/Droppen war schon nötig. Im Moment denke ich scharf über eine 34ér Float nach, da diese immer noch 200-300gr leichter ist als die Lyrik und gebraucht in einem ähnlichen Preissegment umherschwirrt. Mal schauen 


Danke schon mal für die Tipps zum Dämpfer / Tuning !

Ride on,

Alex


P´s Hat schon mal jemand den Monarch im High Tune gefahren ?


----------



## Iceman79 (24. September 2013)

War nur ein Tipp, da ich ja die Erfahrung gemacht habe... 
Das fängt schon bei Service an, mach ich nur den Dämpfer ist die Gabel stumpf und umgekehrt... 
Ich hab nichts davon wenn ich ihm Leute abschleppe,  außer längeren Wartezeiten


----------



## nullstein (27. September 2013)

Mein 13er AM kam heute an.Tja was soll ich sagen...?Das Gelb ist verdammt gut,der Rahmen ist schön,aber die Endkontrolle ist dermaßen miserabel!
Hintere PM Aufnahme mit Lack übergejaucht,Sitzrohr nicht ausgerieben, Tretlager muss ebenfalls nachgefräst werden und das Sitzrohr misst im Außendurchmesser 35.3mm.Da wird es schwer die 34.9er Klemme raufzubekommen.In beiden Kettenstreben war Draht (vom Schweißen?).
Ich weiß ja nicht,was die in der Qualitätskontrolle treiben.

Rahmen in Gr. M wiegt inkl Dämpfer 3,95kg


----------



## Xah88 (27. September 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Mein 13er AM kam heute an.



Lime oder neon-gelb ?


nullstein schrieb:


> In beiden Kettenstreben war Draht (vom Schweißen?).
> Ich weiß ja nicht,was die in der Qualitätskontrolle treiben.


Ich würde tippen vom Durchziehen der Bremsleitung..

Achso und -> FOOOOTTTOOOO


----------



## nullstein (27. September 2013)

Neongelb.
Welche Bremsleitung?Hab nur einen Rahmen gekauft.
Hatte hier schon jemand das Problem mit der Sattelklemme?


----------



## Jester (27. September 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Rahmen in Gr. M wiegt inkl Dämpfer 3,95kg



Wieviel Gramm kannst du abziehen für den bei dir verbauten Dämpfer?


----------



## UncleCharles (28. September 2013)

Vielleicht war der Draht ja drin, damit du dann deine Züge leichter durchschieben kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. September 2013)

denke ich mir auch


----------



## nullstein (28. September 2013)

Verrosteter,teilweise lackierter und zerknüllter Draht?Hmmm...
Aber mal angenommen es sei so.Dann muss ich mir eingestehen,dass ich nicht verstehe,wie der Draht helfen soll die Leitungen zu verlegen.Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand Tipps geben.

Edit:
Schaltung ist verlegt.Was für ein Krampf!Man kann froh,wenn man die Hüllen beim Verlegen nicht durchschabt.

Zum Gewicht:
Dämpfer ist ein Float CTD.Mehr als 300g hat der nicht.


----------



## exel (28. September 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Mein 13er AM kam heute an.Tja was soll ich sagen...?Das Gelb ist verdammt gut,der Rahmen ist schön,aber die Endkontrolle ist dermaßen miserabel!
> Hintere PM Aufnahme mit Lack übergejaucht,Sitzrohr nicht ausgerieben, Tretlager muss ebenfalls nachgefräst werden und das Sitzrohr misst im Außendurchmesser 35.3mm.Da wird es schwer die 34.9er Klemme raufzubekommen.In beiden Kettenstreben war Draht (vom Schweißen?).
> Ich weiß ja nicht,was die in der Qualitätskontrolle treiben.
> 
> Rahmen in Gr. M wiegt inkl Dämpfer 3,95kg



Bei meinem 13er Rahmen waren PM und ISCG Aufnahmen sauber abgeklebt. Tretlager und Sitzrohr waren sauber und mussten nicht nachgefräst werden und auch mit der Klemme gabs keine Probleme.

Die Drähte sind, wie hier schon vermutet, zum Einziehen der Züge. Aber helfen tun sie allerdings nicht wirklich... Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen er macht einfach Spaß!


----------



## Arne (28. September 2013)

bei meinem 12er waren steurrohr sitzrohr und tretlager auch sehr sauber gefräst, die pm aufnahme war auch abgeklebt, jedoch waren die Aufkleber noch drauf, meiner Meinung nach hätten sie die auch ab Werk entfernen können. Die iscg Aufnahme muss meiner Meinung nach auch nicht lackiert werden.

Wiviel bar fahrt ihr im Dämpfer besonders im High Volume, bei wieviel Gewicht?


----------



## Xah88 (28. September 2013)

Ich glaube ich habe 12,7 bar bei 93 kg drin (nicht der HV). Bin aber nicht zufrieden und werde ihn jetzt auch mal zu Flatout schicken...

By the way: Ich habe heute auf 1-fach umgebaut, geht immer besser das Bike


----------



## seb_666 (29. September 2013)

Ich bin den RP2 HV (der beim AM1 drin ist) mit 170 PSI (12 Bar) gefahren; aktuell habe ich den RP23 XV drin, bei dem ich mit 200 PSI (12,7 Bar) unterwegs bin.
Mein Gewicht mit Klamotten dürfte bei ~80 kg liegen.


----------



## Xah88 (30. September 2013)

So, das Meta wurde gestern mal über den Flowtrail Stromberg gescheucht:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31678

Nix besonderes, aber immer wieder angenehm zu fühlen, wieviel eine schöne Geo bei 150mm ausmachen kann


----------



## nullstein (30. September 2013)

Da mich das Verlegen der Leitung etwas genervt hat,hier mal mein Vorgehen am Ende,welches gut geklappt hat:
Leitungen hinten an der Kettenstrebe einfädeln und dann bis zum Tretlager durchschieben.Dann mit einem zur Schlaufe gebundenen Kabelbinder in die seitliche Öffnung,die Leitungen durchfädeln und aus der Kettenstrebe ziehen.Hat eigentlich sehr gut funktioniert.
Was aber sehr ärgerlich war,der Materialabrieb an der Zughülle.Es hobelt richtig Span von der Hülle.Ich muss heut noch die Bremsleitung verlegen.Und da würd ich den Materialabrieb gern minimieren.Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## UncleCharles (1. Oktober 2013)

Naja, in meinem Rahmen war ein Draht. Einfach die Zughülle über den Draht schieben ohne den Draht dabei rauszuziehen, dann die Hülle festhalten und den Draht aus Hülle und Rahmen ziehen, fertig. War in 5 Sekunden fertig.

Vielleicht reden wir auch aneinander vorbei. Vielleicht macht es ja fertigungstechnisch Sinn, den Draht schon vorher einzuführen, und erst dann zu lackieren, wenn es nur eine Einführhilfe ist, stört doch so ein bisschen Farbnebel keinen großen Greist ( (c) Kalle Blomqvist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (2. Oktober 2013)

Mach es wie ein Elektriker.. Zugband bzw eine alte 1,5er Einzelader, Isolierband und los gehts. Du ziehst das Zugband durch den Rahmen und klebst die Leitungsenden stoßend mit Isolierband fest.Ich habe es etappenweise gemacht, so entsteht auch kein abrieb. Allerdings musst du unten am Tretlager dann die Leitung vorsichtig in einem Bogen in die Kettenstrebe, bzw Hauptrahmen einführen um knicke zu vermeiden. 

Das Gewicht des Rahmes schockiert mich dann doch etwas, da mein Intense DH-Rahmen gerade mal 3,14kg wiegt ohne Dämpfer


----------



## UncleCharles (2. Oktober 2013)

Der Elektriker zieht aber auch seine Führungskordel nicht raus, solang er noch was reinziehn möchte. Warum sollte man als Rahmenhersteller also den Draht entfernen? Das geht nur dem Kunden auf den Nerv.


----------



## nullstein (2. Oktober 2013)

Züge sind verlegt.Nun öffnet sich die nächste Baustelle.Das Tretlager.Habe ein Shimano BB91-41A.Und das passt nicht.Da das Tretlager vom Meta direkt nach der Lagerschulter keine durchgängige runde Bohrung mehr.Und das Shimano somit dort gegen stößt.
Welches Innenlager habt ihr verbaut?

Editroblem gelöst.


----------



## nullstein (5. Oktober 2013)

Fertig.
13,5kg


----------



## nullstein (6. Oktober 2013)

Heute die erste Runde mit dem Meta gedreht.Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.Die Geometrie passt wie Arsch auf Eimer 
Und der Hinterbau arbeitet so,wie ich es mir vorstelle.Schön fluffig aber dennoch mit genügend Feedback.Gut im mittleren Bereich wird evtl etwas schnell etwas viel FW freigegeben.Aber für mich nicht so tragisch.Zumal man ja noch tunen kann.
Das für mich bisher beste AM/EN,was ich bisher gefahren bin.


----------



## seb_666 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi!

Ich habe bei meinem 2012er Meta AM1 nach gut 12 Monaten massiven Abrieb am Gabelschaft durch die innenverlegten Züge feststellen müssen!

Ich habe zu dem Thema mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, mache hier aber mal "Werbung" dafür, für die, die (so wie ich) nur einzelne Threads im Commencal Forum abonniert haben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=655889

Das dürfte zumindest für alle Meta AM 2012/2013 Besitzer mit tapered Gabelschaft (also beim AM1 Modell oder nachgerüsteten Gabeln) interessant sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2013)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Tingltanglbob (13. Oktober 2013)

Hat wer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Meta AM HT 650 B? Die 1500 Euro für das Komplettbike finde ich bei der Ausstattung etwas übertrieben.....Gibt es einen Importeur der ein schönes Rahmenkit anbietet mit Gabel und Steuersatz?

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/Files/98790/Img/18/14METAHT2_3_800.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID%3D12501743&h=1335&w=2000&sz=984&tbnid=BkNNYwxZdfwzhM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=135&zoom=1&usg=__F4r9HAU8MvNRw3jV0HNPpEctG2w=&docid=6OwedOohgxeerM&sa=X&ei=KUlaUvjpI6eb0QWE5YHICQ&ved=0CE4Q9QEwBA&dur=35


----------



## thafred (14. Oktober 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Fertig.
> 13,5kg


 

Sieht sehr geil aus! Wie fährt sich das denn ohne Kefü? springt Dir die Kette nicht extrem oft ab? 
Hab auch ein schaltwerk mit Kupplung, aber ganz ohne obere Führung wär mir das dann doch zu heikel..

Ansonsten top, dachte zuerst die XTR Kurbel passt nicht zu schwarz/neon, sieht aber schick aus


----------



## nullstein (14. Oktober 2013)

Bin die Schaltung so auch am HT in Saalbach (X-Line und Co) gefahren und hatte keine Probleme.
Und danke für die Blumen.


----------



## thafred (17. Oktober 2013)

Hab jetzt erst das raceface narrow wide kb gegoogelt! Klingt vielversprechend, Das werd ich auch probieren 
Mit dem ht funktioniert das allerdings am besten glaub ich, wäre interessant ob du auch mit 150mm fw. so glücklich wirst damit.


----------



## Arne (17. Oktober 2013)

bei nem Kumpel klappt das mim narrow wide Kettenblatt und mit Shadow+ Schaltwerk wunderbar ohne  Führung. Man kann ja noch fürs gewissen ne Obere Führung dran bauen.


----------



## thafred (22. Oktober 2013)

Cool...das mit dem Narrow-Wide werd ich wirklich probieren...bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht das 30T blatt hole, ein Berggang quasi ...für 32T hab ich eh die X0 Kefü 

So, jetzt ist mein Bike fertig!! Bin am Wochenende schon im Wienerwald damit unterwegs gewesen (43km und 1300hm..ja das geht in Wien!) und es fährt sich wirklich phänomenal!
Mit meinem Alten Bike mit den selben Komponenten konnte ich eigendlich das meiste nur raufschieben, am Meta AM kann ich trotz 34T KB noch rauftreten, steile sitzposition sei Dank! Das mir mal Uphill spaß macht hätt ich nie gedacht. 

Noch mehr spaß allerdings macht der Downhill. Hatte noch nie so eine sichere und spaßige Kiste unterm Arsch und ich fahre seit gut 15 jahren (unregelmäßig) Downhill. Mit den Alten Dh-Bikes die ich kenne (Nur klassiker!!) ist das wirklich nicht mehr zu vergleichen, naja hat sich ja doch was getan bei der technik...nicht nur Optisch...obwohl das "nur" eine Allmountain Kiste ist...I´m in Love 

So, abschließend noch ein paar Herbstbilder vom Commie aus dem Wiener Prater (mein Heimweg von der Arbeit)


----------



## Xah88 (22. Oktober 2013)

thafred schrieb:


> bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht das 30T blatt hole, ein Berggang quasi ...für 32T hab ich eh die X0 Kefü
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1497856


Mir persönlich reicht 32KB berg an, ist aber sicher Geschmackssache



thafred schrieb:


> I´m in Love
> So, abschließend noch ein paar Herbstbilder vom Commie aus dem Wiener Prater (mein Heimweg von der Arbeit)
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1497856


 
Super Bilder und super schickes Bike !!!

An meinem hätte ich auch gerne endlich mal 160mm ...aber das liebe Geld 

Ride on,

Xah


----------



## thafred (22. Oktober 2013)

Danke Xah!

Ich hol mir jetzt sowieso erstmal ein normales 32er  war überrascht wie gut das Bike mit dem 34er bergauf geht also ist eine Stufe leichter sicherlich erstmal ausreichend. Den Bashguard möchte ich auch auf keinen Fall missen, bin mit meinem alten Bike schon mal öfter aufgesessen und da war das Tretlager doch 10mm höher!

Ja die 160mm vorne und der flachere LW sind schon sehr fein. Ein kleines möchtegern SX sozusagen 
Bin am alten Bike 65° LW gefahren und mochte das, hab mir schon sorgen gemacht ob ich mit 66-67° so viel Spaß habe (eigentlich total idiotisch . Mein MetaAM messe ich jetzt mit 65,5° (handy app k/a wie genau) und es fahrt sich genial. Hinten vermisse ich keinen Federweg, bin aber noch nicht damit in den Bikepark gekommen. (Wird auch erst nächstes Jahr gehen...verdammte Wintersperre!) 

lg
Fred


----------



## Hifly (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen, 


ich baue gerade mein erstes Commencal auf, leider fehlt die passende Achse hinten. Was für eine Steckachse kann ich nehmen? 

Schöne Grüße


Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb_666 (23. Oktober 2013)

Das Meta AM hat 'ne 142x12 Maxle Lite Achse: 
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502615


----------



## Arne (23. Oktober 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Lite-Steckachse-fuer-den-Hinterbau-142mm.html


----------



## Hifly (23. Oktober 2013)

Klasse, das ging ja schnell, dankeschön!


----------



## Karbo-Cycle (23. Oktober 2013)

Habe gerade mal ausgepackt, geiles Teil. War aber etwas verwundert das kein steuersatz dabei ist, ist das normal?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Oktober 2013)

was hast Du denn gekauft?

Rahmen(kit) oder komplett Bike?


----------



## ullertom (26. Oktober 2013)

verschoben!


----------



## Xah88 (28. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

dezente Frage -> Weiß jemand, wie lang die Bremsleitung beim Meta (L) hinten mindestens sein muss ?

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus !

Xah


----------



## seb_666 (28. Oktober 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Servus,
> dezente Frage -> Weiß jemand, wie lang die Bremsleitung beim Meta (L) hinten mindestens sein muss ?



Also ich hab bei einer neuen Leitung mit 170 cm etwa 10 cm abgeschnitten, damit es von der Optik passt.
Ich denke, 150 cm wäre schon zu kurz.


----------



## Xah88 (28. Oktober 2013)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Ich denke, 150 cm wäre schon zu kurz.



Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifly (2. November 2013)

So nun meins,  gerade frisch aufgebaut. Montag noch eine Bremsleitung für hinten kaufen und dann wird das Teil richtig dreckig gemacht!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. November 2013)

ich bin auch gerade mit dem zweiten Aufbau fertig, ich konnte das blau nicht mehr sehen und RAW hat mir dann doch nicht gefallen:


----------



## nullstein (2. November 2013)

Beide sehr sehr gut!


----------



## seb_666 (2. November 2013)

Das schwarze sieht ja mal richtig geil aus! Konsequent durchgezogen


----------



## capcom (2. November 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich bin auch gerade mit dem zweiten Aufbau fertig, ich konnte das blau nicht mehr sehen und RAW hat mir dann doch nicht gefallen:



Hammer! Habe schon x-mal selbst drüber nachgedacht. Scheitere aber immer am Thema Lager und an der nervigen Sucherei eines geeigneten Lackierers.


----------



## nullstein (2. November 2013)

Was lässt dich denn am Thema Lager scheitern?
Lager raus,Lagersitze sauber abkleben oder mit Blindstopfen versehen,neues Farbkleid und dann die Lager wieder rein.
Zum Thema Lackierer:
Da gibt es doch den einen oder anderen Verdächtigen hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. November 2013)

ganz so einfach ist es nicht mit den Lagern, aber auch kein Hindernis

Lack geht gar nicht, wenn schon Pulverbeschichtung und da würde ich dringend dazu raten zum Profi zu gehen und im Zweifelsfall ein paar Euro mehr zu investieren.

Nicht jeder der es schafft einen Zaun oder ein Garagentor zu pulvern eignet sich für Fahrradrahmen  (Erfahrungswert)


----------



## nullstein (3. November 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ganz so einfach ist es nicht mit den Lagern, aber auch kein Hindernis
> 
> Lack geht gar nicht, wenn schon Pulverbeschichtung und da würde ich dringend dazu raten zum Profi zu gehen und im Zweifelsfall ein paar Euro mehr zu investieren.
> 
> Nicht jeder der es schafft einen Zaun oder ein Garagentor zu pulvern eignet sich für Fahrradrahmen  (Erfahrungswert)



Was ist denn an den Lagern knifflig?Hab das schon x-mal gemacht.Gewindestange,Muttern,Unterlegscheiben und evtl Schwerlastdübel.Mehr braucht man nicht.Ok zwei linke Hände sollte man nicht haben.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. November 2013)

ich habe das auch schon x mal gemacht, beim Meta sitz das alles ein wenig straffer.

geholfen hat dann ein erhitzen des Rahmens und das abkühlen der Lager mit CO2, beim austreiben sind mir aber die "billig" Lager von der Werksausstattung kaputt gegangen


----------



## Jester (5. November 2013)

Wie hast du den Rahmen entlackt? Strahlen oder Beizen? 
Würde übrigens nur das Commencal-Logo am Unterrohr anbringen und den Schriftzug weglassen.


----------



## Xah88 (6. November 2013)

Servus,

mein Meta war am Sonntag mal vor der Linse. Keine krasse Action, aber eben schönes Enduro am Sonntag 

Also falls jemand ein Meta-Like übrig hat, sehr gerne -> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32513

Ride on,

Alex


----------



## mathis2 (6. November 2013)

würd meins gern pulvern lassen ,schwarz matt,hab aber auch schiss vorm lagerwechsel :-(
wenn john doe schreibt seine sind beim ausbau kaputt gegangen,wird  mir mir auch passieren


----------



## UncleCharles (7. November 2013)

Naja, ein Satz neue Lager schadet nie. Das sind schliesslich Verschleißteile


----------



## 4Stroke (9. November 2013)

-


----------



## seb_666 (9. November 2013)

Also im '12er standardmäßig nicht. Du kannst Dir 'n zusätzliches Loch für die Zugverlegung ins Unterrohr fräsen - hat jemand aus dem Thread hier gemacht.
Ansonsten macht sich 'ne Kindshock Lev und deren Zugführung auch sehr schön am Meta


----------



## 4Stroke (9. November 2013)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Also im '12er standardmäßig nicht. Du kannst Dir 'n zusätzliches Loch für die Zugverlegung ins Unterrohr fräsen - hat jemand aus dem Thread hier gemacht.
> Ansonsten macht sich 'ne Kindshock Lev und deren Zugführung auch sehr schön am Meta



Geht um ein 2013er in diesem Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb_666 (9. November 2013)

Bin nicht 100% sicher, aber ich glaub das 12er und 13er ist bis auf die Farbe identisch.


----------



## Xah88 (16. November 2013)

Ist das arschkalt geworden....hier mal etwas von heute:


----------



## UncleCharles (17. November 2013)

Liegt da Schnee? Ist das auf dem Brocken oder sowas?


----------



## Xah88 (17. November 2013)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Liegt da Schnee? Ist das auf dem Brocken oder sowas?



Servus,

das war auf dem Feldberg im Taunus (auf dem zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Schlittenhunderennen war xD ). Schnee war minimal da, eher viel angefrorene Sachen (Wurzeln mit leichten Eisüberzug etc). War ganz spannend zu fahren, aber arschkalt....

Schicken Sonntag euch,
Alex


----------



## Hifly (18. November 2013)

Endlich habe ich mal mein Meta AM getestet. 

Gestern 30km Tour und auf der Mitte 3x die Lokale DH Strecke runter. Ergebnis: Downhill, richtig wurzelig, Sprünge, ect. Fährt sich einfach nur super souverän und liegt klasse auf der Strecke. In der Luft macht sich der tiefe Schwerpunkt und der schwere Rahmen mit schönen Flugeigenschaften bemerkbar! Bin begeistert!

Einzige kleine Kritik 

* im Vergleich zum Vorgänger (Lappiere Spicy) echt träge geradeaus und bergauf

diese ist mir aber reichlich Schnuppe weil die Downhillfähigkeiten für mich persönlich 10x wichtiger sind, da leide ich lieber bergan!


----------



## Arne (29. Dezember 2013)

An die Komplettradkäufer:  Wie seit ihr mit der Standart Bereifung des Metas zufrieden (ibex; canis) taugt der ibex in 2.25 oder doch lieber in 2,4 nehmen?


----------



## toastet (29. Dezember 2013)

die letzten, wenn auch nur noch xl da ist, werden übrigens gerad verramscht

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12500922


----------



## nullstein (1. Januar 2014)

Bin ja nun seit 2 Monaten Besitzer eines 2013er Meta AM.Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Rahmen.Macht einfach sehr viel Spaß die Knatterkiste.Nur der Fox Dämpfer mag mir nicht gefallen.Wiege fahrfertig ca 81-82kg und hab 215psi drin.Druckstufe steht eigentlich immer auf trail,da die descent Stellung mir zu lasch ist.
Ansprechen ist so lala und im mittleren Federweg rauscht der Dämpfer durch.Kleinere Schläge kommen direkt durch und bei kleinen Drops (1m) sind nur noch 3mm Restfederweg.Bin das Meta ja bisher nur auf entspannten Trails gefahren.Will gar nicht wissen,wie der Dämpfer nächste Saison in Leogang,SchuBe und Co abkackt.
Aktuell erkauf ich mir die Durchschlagsicherheit mit relativ geringem SAG und hohem Losbrechmoment.
Ich hätter gern etwas mehr Dämpfung und einen lineareren Verlauf.
Fährt jemand den Vip'r im Meta AM?Laut Tests klingt der Dämpfer sehr gut (wenig plüschig,dafür sehr gut im Highspeed-Bereich).


----------



## OnoSendai (1. Januar 2014)

Habe dieselben Probleme mit meinem Fahrwerk. Hab meinen RP23 sogar schon aufgemacht und nen Plastikspacer in die Luftkammer um die Progressivität zu erhöhen, aber hatte keinen Erfolg. Für die gute Traktion nehme ich Durchschläge deshalb ab und an in Kauf. 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einen Monarchen reinzubauen. Zum VipR kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DumDum (2. Januar 2014)

Moin moin,

bei mir steht dieses Jahr was Neues an und am liebsten würde ich mir ein Meta AM aufbauen.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir den Rahmen mit dem RP23 holen. Wenn ich jetzt aber sehe, was für Erfahrungen mit dem Ding gemacht wurden, hört sich das ja nicht mehr so pralle an.
Hat schon jemand von euch einen Monarch im Meta ausprobiert?
Scheine ich mit Rahmen und Dämpfer, jeweils einzeln, sogar günstiger zu fahren 
Was für einen Tune hat der Werks-RP23 eigentlich? Könnte man den Monarch dann direkt anpassen.


----------



## OnoSendai (2. Januar 2014)

Quatsch.  Also wegen dem serienDämpfer das ganze bike abschreiben halte ich für puren Aktionismus. 

Werksseitig hat der fox ein m/m tune. Ich hab den druck jetzt minimal erhöht und komme besser zurecht. 

Den Monarch werde ich mir  auch wegen den erweiterten einstellmöglichkeiten holen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Januar 2014)

2 negativ Meinungen in folge und schon gibt es Panikreaktionen


----------



## Arne (2. Januar 2014)

wenn du dir den Rahmen kaufst ist sowieso der Rp23 High Volume drinne der ist wesentlich besser als der nomale.


----------



## nullstein (2. Januar 2014)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> 2 negativ Meinungen in folge und schon gibt es Panikreaktionen



Naja ich glaub ganz so albern muss man das nun auch nicht darstellen,oder?

Es haben ja auch schon andere (Seiten zuvor) ihre Unzufriedenheit mit den standardmäßig verbauten FOX Dämpfern geäußert.Also scheint zumindest ein gewissen Fünkchen Wahrheit drin zu stecken.
Und der gute DumDum fragt ja nur nach einer Alternative.Panik sieht (für mich) anders aus.

@OnoSendai:
Mehr Druck halte ich für keine so gute Lösung.Damit verhagelt man sich den SAG und das Ansprechverhalten bei kleineren Einschlägen.So ergeht es mir.Fahre aktuell 8-9mm SAG.Keine Durchschläge mehr,aber dafür schlechtes Ansprechverhalten bei kleineren Unebenheiten.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Januar 2014)

man kann auch zum lachen in den Keller gehen, da ist ja auch ganz schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (2. Januar 2014)

Warum hab ich diese Antwort (von dir) erwartet?

Egal..
Weiter mit dem Thema.
Von Commencal kam heut eine Email zum Thema BOS Vip'r im Meta AM.
Es gab ja mal Probleme mit kollidierenden Dämpfern im Meta AM/SX.Dieses Problem ist laut Commencal nur für die ersten Meta AM/SX Rahmen von 2012 vorhanden.In der zweiten Charge hat man die Kettenstreben geändert,so dass es keine Probleme mehr gibt/geben sollte.

Ich werde jetzt mal ein Tuning für meinen CTD probieren.Sollte dies nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen,steht der Vip'r hoch im Kurs.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Januar 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Warum hab ich diese Antwort (von dir) erwartet?



weil es so naheliegend ist?

Ich habe den "Serien" Dämpfer sofort rausgeschmissen und dann 4 verschiedene Setups probiert.
Zufrieden bin ich jetzt mit:

Velocity Tune: M
Rebound Tune: M
Boost Valve Tune: 175 das Team von Commencal fährt 200
HVI (HVII ist auch gut aber mehr für AM, wenn es wilder wird schlägt er doch gerne mal unsanft durch)

So nutze ich den Federweg gut aus (AM Trail Park), ab und an schlägt er auch mal sanft durch aber eher selten, der Federweg fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr als 150mm an.

Für mich der sonst sehr guten DH Hinterbauten gewöhnt ist, ein sehr potentes Fahrwerk.
Das steht aber auch schon mal in diesem Thread

BTW: ich habe einen späten 2012 Rahmen und bei mir sind alle Fox Dämpfer an dieser Stelle:





am Rahmen angeschlagen, ich musste kräftig was wegdremeln bis das passte:





das der dicke BOS passt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen würde mich aber freuen weil der mich auch noch bocken würde


----------



## nullstein (2. Januar 2014)

Wenn du uns jetzt noch verrätst,was dir am "Seriendämpfer" missfallen hat und was durch das neue Setup besser geworden ist,dann wär das super.
Ich fahre einen Float CTD Boostvalve (Boostvalve Tune 175,Rebound Tune L,Velocity Tune F,Kammer weiß ich nicht,wo steht das auf dem Dämpfer?).


----------



## DumDum (2. Januar 2014)

Hey danke für die Antworten.

Panik hat da noch nicht mitgeschwungen. Dachte nur wenn der Dämpfer nicht so optimal ist und man die Möglichkeit hat, den Rahmen mit und ohne Dämpfer zu ordern, kann man sich direkt mal das ganze Getausche und eBay-Quälen sparen 

Bis jetzt kenne ich den Monarch nur vom Bergamont Threesome und Radon Slide 29er, wo er jeweils relativ straff im Fahrwerk gesessen hat. Wenn ich mir die bisherigen Erfahrungen so angucke, scheint das Für das Meta ja ganz gut zu passen ....und das Bike wäre Fox-frei


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Januar 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wenn du uns jetzt noch verrätst,was dir am "Seriendämpfer" missfallen hat und was durch das neue Setup besser geworden ist,dann wär das super.



Der war zu progressiv, die Luftkammer war zu klein, zu viel Druckstufe, das passte gar nicht zur Progression des Hinterbaus.
Selbst bei Flatdrops und Landungen im Gegenhang waren 30-40% Hub über, einfach furchtbar.
Da ist man sich auch in Foren außerhalb Deutschlands einig, das die mitgelieferten Dämpfer nicht zu dem hohen Niveau des Hinterbaus passen.

Steht so aber auch schon mal hier im Thread


----------



## nullstein (2. Januar 2014)

Interessant!
Trotz Tune F in der Druckstufe habe ich das gegenteilige Problem...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Januar 2014)

der CTD ist ja auch als total unterdämpft bekannt und viele kommen mit dem Teil nicht klar, FOX hat reagiert und beshimmt die Dinger jetzt komplett anders.


EDIT: selbst bin ich keinen gefahren aber die CTD Fahrer die ich kenne sagen das man den nicht mit einem RP23 vergleichen kann, ist einfach ein "Spielzeugdämpfer"


----------



## nullstein (2. Januar 2014)

Wäre denn der Monarch RT3 High Volume mit M/M Tune eine Alternative?Bzw passt der ins Meta?Kostet halt die Hälfte vom Vip'r.
Bin ja gespannt,ob das Tuning vom CTD was bringt.


----------



## DumDum (2. Januar 2014)

Jup das dachte ich mir auch. Vor Allem wenn "nur" der CTD drinn ist und wenn überhaupt, der RP23 der passendere Dämpfer wäre,
würde ich mir den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer besorgen und den Monarch einbauen.
Außerdem finde ich es schon nervig, wenn ich mir einen Rahmen mit Dämpfer kaufe und Der dann als erstes ausgebaut und zum Tune abstimmen eingeschickt werden muß 
...Zumindest wenn man eine gescheite Abstimmung haben will.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Januar 2014)

ich finde Du solltest Dir den Vip`r kaufen und dann probieren ob der passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (2. Januar 2014)

Wieso hab ich das jetzt erwartet?


----------



## DumDum (2. Januar 2014)

Als Vergleich am Besten auch noch den Monarch, damit weiß man dann wirklich was das Beste ist


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Januar 2014)

ja sehr richtig, der Auftrag ist also klar definiert


----------



## OnoSendai (3. Januar 2014)

Volle mentale Unterstützung von meiner Seite!  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nullstein (3. Januar 2014)

Irendwie hatte ich mir das anders vorgestellt


----------



## Xah88 (11. Januar 2014)

So langsam hübscht die Schwester meiner V3 auch auf  Mit der Lyrik geht gleich mal ein wenig mehr...

Veränderungen:
- Lyrik RC2DH (160mm) SA
- DT Swiss E2000 LFRS
- Descendant Kurbel + Renthal 32KB
- Fox Float war bei Flatout Suspension
- Spank SPike Bearclaw Lenker & Vorbau (btw riesige Farbabweichung...Spank)
- 66 Sick Sattel

Noch offen:
- Variostütze
- Bremse (werde heute wohl mal die The One vom Supreme klauen und für das Supreme dann eine Saint besorgen...Formula is leider echt rotzig )

Ich hoffe euren Metas geht es gut ? Welche Veränderungen habt ihr über den Winter durchgeführt/geplant ?

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## nullstein (11. Januar 2014)

Gutes Geschoss!!
Was haste bei Flatout machen lassen und wie zufrieden bist du?
Hab für den 28.1. einen Tuningtermin.Leider warte ich seit 1 Woche auf eine Antwort auf meine Email.


----------



## Xah88 (11. Januar 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Gutes Geschoss!!
> Was haste bei Flatout machen lassen und wie zufrieden bist du?



Ja, manchmal läuft es bei denen drunter und drüber (zumindest kommt es so rüber).

Ich habe eine Luftkammeranpassung des orginal verbauten Floats machen lassen. Das hatte hier im Thread mal User Iceman79 empfohlen (3-4 Seiten weiter vorne). Das macht aus einem Fox Float noch keinen Öhlins, aber das Durchflutschen durch den Federweg ist weg


----------



## Arne (13. Januar 2014)

So hier dann mal mein Meta quick and dirty:





Commencal Meta Am

Gabel: Rock Shox Pike coil
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40
Dämpfer: Fox Float Rp23 High Volume
Bremsen: Avid X0 Trails; 200mm Scheibe vorne 180mm hinten
LRS: Spank Oozy Evo 26Al auf Hope Pro 2 evo
Reifen: Vr Continetal Der Baron 2,5 bcc; Hr Maxxis Ardent 2.4
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant mit 32t Blatt
KeFü: e*thirteen SRS+ 32t
Pedale: Dmr Vault
Lenker: Raceface Atlas Stealth
Schaltwerk/Trigger:Sram X9 Typ 2 black; Sram X0
Vorbau: Easton Haven Am; 70mm
Griffe: Odi Rouge
Sattel: Sdg ti fly
Stütze: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 125mm

Diese Woche kommt endlich ne vernünftige Enduro Bereifung, in Form von Continental Baron 2,3 und Rubber Queen 2,2. Villeicht versuch ichs dann auch mal mit Tubeless.
Sonst wollte ich eventuell mal die Kettenführung durch ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt ersetzten und natürlich die neue Pike reinhauen, entweder in 150mm oder in 160mm bin mir da noch nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DumDum (13. Januar 2014)

Cooles Geschoß, wie hast du denn die Leitung für die Stealth verlegt?


----------



## Arne (13. Januar 2014)

So wie Trailboss es gemacht hat (Seite 6) ausm sitzrohr raus ums Tretlager Rum und in diese Auslaufloch wieder rein. Klappt super.


----------



## DumDum (13. Januar 2014)

KK danke, habs mir schon fast gedacht, scheint ja ein guter Weg zu sein.
Dann kann´s bei mir auch bald los gehen


----------



## Xah88 (19. Januar 2014)

Servus,

also das Meta geht immer steiler....mit der Lyrik geht es brutal, man muss echt aufpassen, es nicht zu übertreiben bei dem Wetter 

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke:











Ride on,

Alex


----------



## DenK (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Hat jemand von euch schonmal Erfahrungen mit dem Commencal-Store.com gemacht?
Vor allem wie die Lieferzeiten ausfallen.
Habe vor zwei Wochen einen Meta Am Rahmen bestellt.
Nachdem sich dann ein paar Tage nichts tat wurde mir gesagt, sie hätten gerade Inventur und das Lager würde umziehen.
Mir wurde versprochen, dass der Rahmen Montag rausgeschickt wird und innerhalb 48h bei mir ist.
Wie ihr wahrscheinlich schon vermutet habe ich aber noch keinen Rahmen bekommen. ;-)
Könnte das was mit dem Zoll zu tun haben?

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Januar 2014)

Ich habe am 23.12.13 ein Le Route da bestellt:

- Bankverarbeitet die Zahlung ab 27.12 Heiligabend und Sylvester sind keine Bankarbeitstage.
(Zahlungen von Deutschland nach Andorra können aber auch bis zu 14 Tage dauern)
- Zahlung an Commencal kommt am 07.01.14 an
- 08.01. die Herrschaften informieren mich dass das Rad auf die Reise gegangen ist
- 10.01. FedEx steht mit dem Rad vor der Tür, alles ist gut

Zoll ist kein Thema, wie man hier auch immer wieder nachlesen kann, weil das Versandlager in Frankreich ist.
In der Regel stellt in .de aber GLS zu, FedEx wohl mehr so in den ländlichen Gegenden.

in meinem Fall also, 6-7 Bankarbeitstage + 2-3 Tage für den Versand

Das war bei einer Ersatzteile Bestellung im September auch schon so, das nächste mal zahle ich auf jeden Fall mit Kreditkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenK (21. Januar 2014)

Danke dir.
Paket ist gestern wohlbehalten angekommen und das Bike steht bereits aufgebaut hier im Wohnzimmer. 





Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Xah88 (21. Januar 2014)

DenK schrieb:


> das Bike steht bereits aufgebaut hier im Wohnzimmer



Schaut schick aus mit der MZ !...Da musst du mal berichten, wie sie sich im Meta macht


----------



## LIDDL (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, verstehe ich euch Richtig dass in das Meta kein dämpfer mit Piggy passt? das wäre so richitg doof! hat einer von euch schon mal nen RockShox oder MZ-Dämpfer getestet?  mit Fox hab ich so meine schwierigkeiten


----------



## toastet (22. Januar 2014)

das muss doch irgendwie oben oder unten hinzubekommen sein, problem sehe ich nur sonst in der dicke des dämpfers, das ist ja sehr eng schon mit dem float


----------



## Arne (22. Januar 2014)

zu dem thema sag ich nur man braucht keinen Piggy im Meta.


----------



## DenK (22. Januar 2014)

Also auf der Wippenseite absolut 0 Chance einen Piggy unterzubringen, Wenn der Dämpfer ganz einfedert ist er einfach zu nah am Hauptlager. Auf der Hinterbauseite wärs mal nen Versuch Wert.
Evtl. kann ich mal nen Monarch Plus reinschmeißen und das ausprobieren.

Wenn man komplett schmerzfrei ist könnte man auch versuchen den Spalt zwischen den Hauptlagern zu vergrößern, da ist doch viel "ungenutztes" Material dran. Dann könnte ein schmaler Piggy evtl dazwischen passen.  :-D

Edit: Ich hab hier mal ein Foto eines gelben Meta SX gesehen dessen Besitzer sich einen Monarch Plus mit externem Piggy gebastelt hat. Hat dazu vielleicht jemand Infos oder einen Link? Ich finde es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## DenK (27. Januar 2014)

Also, 

Monarch Plus funktioniert definitiv nicht!
Und so knapp wie das ist würde ich sogar kategorisch alle Piggy Dämpfer ausschließen. :-(

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Jester (27. Januar 2014)

Jup und das ist eben leider das Problem. Man bräuchte einen Maschinenbauer, der einem den AGB absägt und zwischen beide einen Hydraulikschlauch setzt.

Wie lange hält bei euch das Hauptlager im Rahmen? Bei mir hat es 10 Monate gehalten.(wiege nicht mal 80kg...)


----------



## nullstein (27. Januar 2014)

Wen wundert es, dass Wälzlager im Hintebau nicht allzu lange halten? Wälzlager sind nicht für diese Art der Belastung und Kinematik geeignet.Und jede Saison neue Lager für 50€ ist doch auch nicht so wild.
So ein Wälzlager mag halt gern um 360Grad rotieren und nicht in einem eingeschränkten Bereich umherpendeln.


----------



## nullstein (16. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob eine Kurbel mit 30mm Achse ins 2013er Meta passt? Oder kommt es hier im Tretlager zur Kollision?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Februar 2014)

passt nicht, den Grund hast Du schon genannt


----------



## nullstein (16. Februar 2014)

Schade.
Damit hat sich die Idee mit der neuen Kurbel erledigt.

Vielen Dank für die Bestätigung.


----------



## DumDum (18. Februar 2014)

Hey Hallo,

ich wollte jetzt die Tage die Bestellung für einen 2013er Meta AM Rahmen machen. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen dachte ich mir, Bestellste mal direkt ein ein Schaltauge mit.
Im Commencal-Shop gibts für das Meta allerdings mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten.

--->  http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCCatalog.asp?CatID=2017788

und bei dem Shop hier z.B. sieht es nochmal ganz anders aus --->   http://www.probikeshop.net/commencal-schaltauge-meta-2013-12mm-12530004/85075.html

Könnte einer von Euch mal einen Blick auf sein Meta schmeißen und mir sagen welches Schaltauge ich brauche? 

Besten Dank schon ma l


----------



## seb_666 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich kann nur für das '12er Meta AM sprechen, aber da ist es definitiv das zweite, also das von probikeshop.
Ich hab noch ein Schaltauge in OVP hier liegen und die Nummer 12530004 findet sich da auch drauf.
Da sind auch zwei Teile drin, also das Ausfallende und die Mutter.


----------



## OnoSendai (26. Februar 2014)

Servus!

Will mir demnächst einen Monarch RT3 HV ins Meta bauen. 

Will sichergehen das ich nichts vergesse und übersehe. Folgendes steht noch zur Frage:

- Dämpfer hat Einbaumaße 200x57 mm - right?
- Geht der Standard M/M Tune klar? Hat jemand Erfahrung? Wollte erstmal nichts zum tunen schicken.
- Hat schon jemand gemessen: welche Buchsen braucht man von der breite her?

- evtl. ein alternativer Dämpfer den ich noch nicht auf dem Radar hatte aber gut in dem Frame funzt?


----------



## DumDum (26. Februar 2014)

Laut Tech Sheet kommen Buchsen mit den Maßen 22,2x10 in´s Meta. Länge und Hub sind bei 200x57
Baue mir meins auch grad mit dem gleichen Dämpfer auf. ...nur das der Dämpfer noch nicht da ist


----------



## OnoSendai (26. Februar 2014)

Ah Danke!
Welchen Durchmesser haben die Buchsen!?

Welchen genau hast Du Dir gekauft?


----------



## OnoSendai (26. Februar 2014)

Habe das zum Thema Hinterbaukinematik für den Frame gefunden. Werd aber so garnicht schlau aus dem Diagram.


----------



## seb_666 (26. Februar 2014)

Das ist das Hebelverhältnis zwischen Hinterrad und Dämpfer aufgetragen über den gesamten Federweg.
Grob kannst Du ja sagen, dass Du 150mm Federweg hinten hast, die auf 57mm Dämpferhub "verteilt" werden. Macht ein mittleres Verhältnis von 2,63.
Durch die Anlenkung des Dämpfers ändert ist das Verhältnis aber über den Federweg nicht konstant, sondern es ändert sich mit der Strecke, die das Hinterrad einfedert.
Auf den ersten mm Federweg ist das Verhältnis höher (= weniger Dämpferhub pro eingefedertem cm) und es fällt beim Meta AM kontinuierlich ab.
Was man daraus für's Fahrverhalten ableiten kann - keine Ahnung. 
Vermutlich ist's eher interessant, wenn man nach der richtigen Abstimmung des Dämpfers sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DumDum (27. Februar 2014)

So in etwa habe ich mir das auch gedacht 

Aber da der RP23 ja ziemlich durch den Federweg wandern soll und ich den Monarch in einigen Bikes schon als relativ straff empfunden habe, kanndas teil gar nicht so schlecht für das Meta sein.

Im Commencal-Store haben sie das DIng gerade wieder runter gesetzt. Jetzt für 959€, da hab ich genau passend bestellt.


----------



## OnoSendai (3. März 2014)

haste deinen aufbau schon komplett?


----------



## DumDum (4. März 2014)

Noch nicht, Rahmen ist bestellt und hoffentlich schon unterwegs.
Ein paar der Teile, die ich hier vor Ort bei Berg-Ab bekommen hab, sind auch schon da. Der Rest wird die Tage geordert.
Laufräder brauchen wohl auch noch 2 Wochen, die hab ich am Wochenende in Auftrag gegeben.

...Also eher nicht komplett, geschweige denn zusammengebaut


----------



## OnoSendai (4. März 2014)

Und was für ein modelljahr hadte jetzt? Den 12er?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## DumDum (4. März 2014)

Nee, ist der 2013er geworden, aber außer der Farbe hat sich da ja glaub ich auch nicht viel getan.
Das Tech-Sheet ist zumindest gleich und die Verschleißteile sind auch vom 2012er Meta.

Wird Zeit, das der Rahmen kommt, dann kann ich den Rest der Teile besorgen.
Bin mal gespannt wie das Meta geht.


----------



## boescha (6. März 2014)

Hat von euch eigentlich schon jemand das 650b-Meta mit 160mm aufgebaut? Die Pike ist dann ja ein paar mm zu lang und Commencal rät dringend davon ab (verfälscht das Fahrverhalten, BB zu hoch, Lenkwinkel zu flach).

Hätte mich interessiert, ob das schon jemand so fährt und damit zufrieden ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (6. März 2014)

Also wenn commencal abrät würde ich es sein lassen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## Xah88 (9. März 2014)

Ich habe heute mal wieder das Meta AM ausgeführt -> der Mini-DH´ler in der AM-Mogelverpackung macht einfach Laune


----------



## Jester (9. März 2014)

Artgerechte Haltung :-D


----------



## Arne (10. März 2014)

schick, downhill line am Feldberg richtig?


----------



## Xah88 (10. März 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> Artgerechte Haltung :-D



Merci 



ak92 schrieb:


> schick, downhill line am Feldberg richtig?



Genau, ist die DH am Feldi ...Die ist auch mit 160/150mm gut "ballerbar"


----------



## trailboss79 (13. März 2014)

Mein altes, aber währschaftes 12er Meta wurde entlaugt und wartet auf ein neues Kleid und Teile....


----------



## OnoSendai (14. März 2014)

währschaft? wehrhaft? wirtschaft? 

???


----------



## trailboss79 (15. März 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> währschaft? wehrhaft? wirtschaft?
> 
> ???



Und ich dachte schon du wolltest was zum Thema schreiben......


----------



## OnoSendai (15. März 2014)

Hab versucht das Wort zu entschlüsseln.  Hilf mir!

Die Idee find ich saugeil keine frage! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## trailboss79 (15. März 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Hab versucht das Wort zu entschlüsseln.  Hilf mir!
> 
> Die Idee find ich saugeil keine frage!
> 
> Ach so. Ich meinte damit auf schweizerdeutsch, dass es ein bewährtes Bike sei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (15. März 2014)

oida, das ist ein deutsches forum... kein mensch (außer schweizer) kennt "währschaft" ;-)

aber danke fürs aufklären!

was für eine farbe bekommt's?
machst du was mit den decals?


----------



## trailboss79 (15. März 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> oida, das ist ein deutsches forum... kein mensch (außer schweizer) kennt "währschaft" ;-)
> 
> aber danke fürs aufklären!
> 
> ...


Der Rahmen wird schwarz eloxiert. Wegen den Decals habe ich mir noch keine grosse Gedanken gemacht. Es wird mit schwarzen Teilen bestückt, evtl. wird es sogar ein Stealth Bomber ;-)


----------



## OnoSendai (16. März 2014)

Fotos sind Pflicht

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## trailboss79 (21. März 2014)

So, der Rahmen ist eingetroffen, die neuen Lager eingepresst und Ready zum Komplettieren...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. März 2014)

was für Decals kommen dran?


----------



## OnoSendai (21. März 2014)

Top!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## trailboss79 (22. März 2014)

Meine ''Black Pearl'' oder wie ich das Baby dann auch benamsen will, ist zu 90% fertig. Was noch fehlt ist dein Spiderless Kettenblatt und das Connectamajig für die Reverb Stealth und zusätzliche Kosmetik. Für die Decals brauche ich noch ein bisschen Zeit zum Hirnen was passen könnte.


----------



## Arne (22. März 2014)

Geil!!! Eventuell Felge und Dämpfer cleanen und mich stört der Flaschenhalter optisch sonst 1a!


----------



## seb_666 (22. März 2014)

Geiles Teil!
Die Decals würd' ich entweder ganz weglassen oder in schwarz+glänzend machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (22. März 2014)

Dann bring ich wieder etwas Farbe ins Spiel...voilá, mein Weggefährte für 2014 bei der ersten Ausfahrt:


----------



## trailboss79 (22. März 2014)

ak92 schrieb:


> Geil!!! Eventuell Felge und Dämpfer cleanen und mich stört der Flaschenhalter optisch sonst 1a!



Dämpfer ist gecleant, die Sticker auf den Felgen sind aber äusserst widerspenstig, aber bei dem Sch**** Wetter hat man für solche Arbeiten ja genügend Zeit. Der Flaschenhalter ist wegen regem Tourengebrauch für mich persönlich Pflicht, ich finde Camelbacks und Co. unpraktisch, habe es 2x versucht und endgültig ad acta gelegt.


----------



## OnoSendai (23. März 2014)

Mal waschbenzin probieren! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## nullstein (25. März 2014)

Oh Gott...hat die Zensur zugeschlagen?
Ich wollte lediglich in der Commemcalgemeinde ankündigen,dass mein Rahmen zu haben ist.Aber offensichtlich ist das ungewünscht...
Dennoch wäre eine Info seitens der Admins nett gewesen.


----------



## a_k52 (25. März 2014)

Du böser Junge...ein Commencal verkaufen...tstststs


----------



## nullstein (25. März 2014)

So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (25. März 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Oh Gott...hat die Zensur zugeschlagen?
> ...
> Dennoch wäre eine Info seitens der Admins nett gewesen.


Die Zensur sagt dazu, dass Verkaufsangebote nur in den Bikemarkt gehören. Das ist eine altbekannte Forenregel. Auch Werbung für Bikemarktangebote ist nicht gestattet. Siehe auch meine Begründung zur Löschung.


----------



## nullstein (1. April 2014)

Hat jemand eine Liste der benötigten Hinterbaulager für das 2013er Meta AM?
Würde gern schon vor dem Auseinanderbauen bestellen


----------



## a_k52 (1. April 2014)

Im 2013er-Techbook stehen auf Seite 76 die Ersatzteile für das Meta AM, unter anderem auch die Lager.
Das Techbook kannst hier runterladen: http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2013.pdf


----------



## trailboss79 (6. April 2014)

Meine Black Pearl wartet immer noch auf das Absolut Black Kettenblatt, aber es durfte bereits jetzt schon auf den heimischen Trails herumgeschleudert werden. Der aufs Meta abgestimmte Bos Dämpfer ist meiner Meinung nach feinfühliger und passt besser als der alte RS Monarch 3 RT.  Ich hoffe das nächste Woche das Kettenblatt im Laden ist, und dann wird das Baby mal richtig abgelichtet.


----------



## OnoSendai (6. April 2014)

Schaut geil aus! Viel Spaß damit! 
Was hast mit dem rt3 gemacht?  Verkaufst? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## trailboss79 (6. April 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Schaut geil aus! Viel Spaß damit!
> Was hast mit dem rt3 gemacht?  Verkaufst?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300



Der hat leider einen grösseren Kratzer auf der Kolbenfläche, dies erleichterte mir dafür den Kauf des Bos Dämpfer ;-)


----------



## a_k52 (18. April 2014)

Es gibt jetzt übrigens Kettenstreben zu kaufen damit man einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter fahren kann:
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/commencal-meta-piggy-back-chainstays-c2x14018492


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. April 2014)

toll vor ein paar Monaten haben die mir gesagt das soll 299,- kosten


----------



## elfGrad (19. April 2014)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung obs mittlerweile wieder nen neuen Importeur gibt? JBS hat Commencal soweit ich weiß nicht mehr im Programm obwohl auf der Commencal-Seite noch steht


----------



## OnoSendai (20. April 2014)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> toll vor ein paar Monaten haben die mir gesagt das soll 299,- kosten



Wo hast die info her? Seh keinen preis auf der verlinkten site. 

Besten dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (20. April 2014)

Gestern stand da noch was von 349€ auf der verlinkten Seite...


----------



## OnoSendai (22. April 2014)

danke. hab übers handy geschaut, kann sein das es das nicht angezeigt hatte oder ich das übersehen hab.

ist aber kein attraktives angebot


----------



## toastet (22. April 2014)

man findet es auch übern shop, preis ist trotzdem nen witz 

[edit] ok, jetzt sind sie nicht mehr gelistet: http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCCatalog.asp?CatID=2017726


----------



## Xah88 (25. April 2014)

Servus,

wird ja immer stiller um das schöne AM ....

Zur Erfrischung habe ich mal die Szenen aus dem März zusammen geschnitten:






Dann genießt mal den Samstag mit euren Metas, denn Sonntag sieht regnerisch aus 

Grüße und Ride on,

Alex


----------



## DumDum (22. Mai 2014)

Hi @ all,

bin jetzt seid ein paar Wochen auch unter die Meta-Fahrer gegangen.
Hab das Kleine jetzt schon ein paar Kilometer durch Parks, Halden und alles Andere getrieben.
Mach wirklich sau Bock das Teil, geht Bergauf sogar wesentlich besser als ich befürchtet hab
...und Bergab ...waaaaaaaaaah 









Pics sind leider nicht so pralle, aber ich vergesse, wenn ich fahre immer abzusteigen und Fotos zu machen.


----------



## Arne (22. Mai 2014)

sieht super schick aus! Welche größe ist das?


----------



## DumDum (22. Mai 2014)

Ist das 2013er in M, passt wie angegossen


----------



## Christian_85 (22. Mai 2014)

Meins ist auch gekommen, war genau zwischen M und L, hab mich dann in L für die "Girly" Lackierung entschieden, kommt in echt richtig gut   Das Teil ist ja eine Rakete. Super Video


----------



## Xah88 (23. Mai 2014)

Christian_85 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch gekommen, war genau zwischen M und L, hab mich dann in L für die "Girly" Lackierung entschieden, kommt in echt richtig gut   Das Teil ist ja eine Rakete. Super Video



Servus,

cool ! Ich hatte das auch beim Kauf lange überlegt, da man mit dem kürzeren Sitzrohr und etwas kompakteren Reach schnell in eine Richtung "SX" unter den "AMs" kommt . Super, dass es jetzt mal ein Mann gemacht hat 

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_85 (23. Mai 2014)

Das Sitzrohr beim M war mir viel zu kurz und der Reach beim L zu lang, so passt es perfekt  Dazu war es noch 100 Euro billiger als das schlechter ausgestatte AM4 und 200 billiger als das gleichwertige AM3. Für 1500 kann man sich da eh nicht beschweren, echt super die Preise bei denen im Store.
So treffen ich wenigstens denke ich mal keinen mit meiner Farbe 

Findet ihr die 32 auch etwas unterdämpft, hab schon überlegt das Setup einfach im Trail Modus anzupassen und sie nur so zu fahren.
Hatte bisher nur die 36 Modelle und sorgen wegen der Steifigkeit aber die waren unberechtigt. Beim Dämpfer musste ich entgegen der IRD App direkt mal 30 PSI mehr reinhauen.

Gruß


----------



## boescha (23. Mai 2014)

DumDum schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> bin jetzt seid ein paar Wochen auch unter die Meta-Fahrer gegangen.
> Hab das Kleine jetzt schon ein paar Kilometer durch Parks, Halden und alles Andere getrieben.
> ...



@DumDum: welchen Tune hat denn dein Monarch? Wie fährt er sich im Meta?


----------



## DumDum (24. Mai 2014)

Der Monarch hat den mid Tune.
Habe zwar keine anderen Dämpfer, die ich als Vergleichswert nehmen könnte, aber an sich ist der Hinterbau echt super.
In der Ebene/Straße merkt man zwar ein leichtes Wippen im offenen Modus, aber spätestens auf der mittleren/ProPedal - Stellung hört das auf.
Ansprechen tut das ganze auch super angenehm und ist ordentlich schluckfreudig.
Mußt den Dämpfer halt mit relativ viel Druck fahren, aber ist ja von Kinematik zu Kinematik unterschiedlich.


----------



## nullstein (24. Mai 2014)

@Christian_85:
Coole Farbe 
Wie unterscheidet sich denn die Geo der Girly Version von der Herren-Version? Find auf der HP leider nichts.


----------



## katalixa (25. Mai 2014)

Vorläufiges Photo vom neuen Rad, welches eben zum ersten mal getestet wurde.


----------



## Christian_85 (25. Mai 2014)

Tx (; Sitz und Oberrohr sind 1cm kürzer, bin 184 und hab eine 88er Schrittlänge. Lade dir gleich die Geo Fotos hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_85 (25. Mai 2014)




----------



## tequesta (25. Mai 2014)

Was ein Screenshot über einen Menschen aussagt...unheimlich.


----------



## toastet (25. Mai 2014)

ja totaler wahnsinn für so nen gutmenschen wie dich scheinbar


----------



## DerohneName (27. Mai 2014)

Wie groß seid ihr, dass ihr M oder L fährt.

Will mir das SX zulegen, weiß aber nicht ob Large oder Medium mit 1.80m


----------



## toastet (27. Mai 2014)

hängt ja eher an der verteilung ober/unterkörper und wie wendig man das rad gerne hat bzw in wie weit man auch kompromissbereit ist mit vorbaulänge oder setback sattelstütze. gibt da ja zich möglichkeiten das zu beeinflussen...

ich würde immer m nehmen fürs verspielte, hab aber auch kurze beine und wenig probleme dann mit knie -> lenker kontakten


----------



## elfGrad (27. Mai 2014)

Ich habs bei 1,89m in L bergab find ichs super, bergauf find ichs in XL von nem Kumpel besser


----------



## boescha (27. Mai 2014)

Ich habs mir bei 188/91 jetzt auch in l bestellt. Ich mags lieber kompakt und habe keine sehr langen Arme. Und mit der Sitzrohrlänge kann ich auch gut leben...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Mai 2014)

jep hier auch 1,90m und L könnte kaum besser sein


----------



## boescha (27. Mai 2014)

Was ich mich jetzt noch frage ist, ob der Aufpreis für den neuen CC Inline (momentan für stolze 495€ bei Hibike gelistet) lohnt oder ob ich mit nem einfachen Monarch glücklich werde und den Mehrpreis in eine Ferienwohnung in Finale stecke...


----------



## DerohneName (27. Mai 2014)

Dann wede ich wahrscheinlich Med nehmen.

Hab lange Arme und Beine aber das Med ist nicht kleiner als das Voltage Fr was ich im Moment fahre daher sollte das gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Mai 2014)

boescha schrieb:


> Was ich mich jetzt noch frage ist, ob der Aufpreis für den neuen CC Inline (momentan für stolze 495€ bei Hibike gelistet) lohnt oder ob ich mit nem einfachen Monarch glücklich werde und den Mehrpreis in eine Ferienwohnung in Finale stecke...



der CC wird bei der normalen Kettenstreben eh nicht passen, vermutlich auch nicht bei den Update-Streben


----------



## boescha (27. Mai 2014)

Der Inline? Ist der so viel breiter als ein 'normaler' Dämpfer ohne Agb?

Dann wäre die Entscheidung natürlich für mich getroffen..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Mai 2014)

unten bei der Dämpferaufnahme ist kein Platz für die Luftkammer, und der Knubbel mit den Einstellrädchen wird da auch keinen Platz haben.

Aber probier das doch mal aus   würde mich auch freuen wenn der passt


----------



## boescha (27. Mai 2014)

Mal sehen, vielleicht drängelt sich ja hier noch jemand für die Pionierarbeit vor, der dann auch schon erste Einschätzungen zu den Einstellungen liefern kann. 
Und ich werde, wenn der Rahmen dann irgendwann kommt erstmal vermessen...


----------



## DerohneName (27. Mai 2014)

Im Shop kann man jetzt Kettenstreben kaufen, die nen Dämpfer mit Piggy erlauben

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/commencal-meta-piggy-back-chainstays-c2x14018492

Edit: Verschaut, geht um den anderen Dämpfer :/


----------



## DerohneName (27. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## boescha (30. Mai 2014)

Na Super! Den Rahmen am Sonntag für 959 bestellt und seit gestern kostet er nur noch 799...

Mal sehen, ob die mit sich reden lassen.


----------



## toastet (30. Mai 2014)

die 799,- sind doch jetzt schon lange da, ich warte auf den nächsten sprung nach unten, gerade als vip. die ham doch das ganze rad am ende für 1599 im store gehabt


----------



## boescha (30. Mai 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> die 799,- sind doch jetzt schon lange da, ich warte auf den nächsten sprung nach unten, gerade als vip. die ham doch das ganze rad am ende für 1599 im store gehabt


 
Ne, der 13er ist erst seit gestern, maximal vorgestern bei 799. Ich hab ihn doch noch am Sonntag für 959 bestellt. Das Geld ist auch schon vom Konto weg, es wäre mir aufgefallen, wenn es nur 799 wären. Das 12er gibt's jetzt aber für 599.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (30. Mai 2014)

ok, ham wir aneinander vorbei geredet, ging ums 12er bei mir


----------



## Booder (2. Juni 2014)

Hi
möchte mir ein Meta AM direkt in Andorra bestellen!
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was da Versand und eventuelle Zoll Gebühren auf mir zu kommen?
Hat einer schon mal dort bestellt. Wie kompliziert/unkompliziert ist das?
Danke!!!!


----------



## boescha (2. Juni 2014)

Booder schrieb:


> Hi
> möchte mir ein Meta AM direkt in Andorra bestellen!
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung was da Versand und eventuelle Zoll Gebühren auf mir zu kommen?
> Hat einer schon mal dort bestellt. Wie kompliziert/unkompliziert ist das?
> Danke!!!!


 
Habe das gerade auch zum ersten Mal gemacht: Kein Zoll, 18€ Versand. Bestellt habe ich letzten Sonntag, der Rahmen wurde Dienstag verschickt und ist bislang nicht bei mir eingetroffen. Bezahlt habe ich per Kreditkarte. 
Kompliziert ist es eigentlich nicht - einzig mit der Beantwortungszeit von E-Mails bin ich nicht so richtig glücklich.


----------



## a_k52 (2. Juni 2014)

Hatte mir letztes Jahr ein SupremeDH (Komplettrad) bestellt, das war nach Zahlungseingang (Überweisung, hat auch 4-5 Tage gedauert) ziemlich genau eine Woche unterwegs bis es da war.
Heuer dann einen MetaAM-Rahmen, der war 3 Tage nach der Bestellung bei mir (mit Kreditkarte bezahlt)

Ach ja, Kosten: Komplettbike nach D kostet 67.- €, Rahmen hat 18.- € gekostet. Zoll fällt nicht an


----------



## Booder (2. Juni 2014)

Danke!!


----------



## boescha (3. Juni 2014)

boescha schrieb:


> Na Super! Den Rahmen am Sonntag für 959 bestellt und seit gestern kostet er nur noch 799...
> 
> Mal sehen, ob die mit sich reden lassen.


 
Lassen sie leider nur ein bisschen. Einen Voucher für den Store über den Differenzbetrag wollen sie mir geben. So prickelnd finde ich das Angebot dort jetzt aber auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (3. Juni 2014)

finde das mehr als sie müssten. binnen 7 tagen kannst du ja auch gegen cash zurückgeben, steht zumindest in den englischen agb. kannst ihnen ja mal präsentieren und sonst eben sagen das du es zurückschickst und eben neu bestellst für den günstigen kurs 

*Article 13: Withdrawal period

The consumer has a period of seven working days from the date of receipt of the goods to return the item for an exchange or refund at no charge except for shipping.

Cash on delivery (COD) returns or postage paid by consignee returns will be refused.  The goods must be returned to us in as-new unused condition, in its original packaging, and in perfect condition. Returns that do not meet these criteria will not be refunded and remain available to the consumer in our office.

To request a return, contact us at: [email protected], specifying the order number, the reference(s) and reason for the return, and your availability for us to send you a return number.*​

was hat das 2012er meta am eigentlich für ne innenlagerbreite bzw was für ne kurbelwelle brauch man da?


----------



## boescha (3. Juni 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> finde das mehr als sie müssten. binnen 7 tagen kannst du ja auch gegen cash zurückgeben, steht zumindest in den englischen agb. kannst ihnen ja mal präsentieren und sonst eben sagen das du es zurückschickst und eben neu bestellst für den günstigen kurs
> 
> *Article 13: Withdrawal period
> 
> ...


 
Das hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber ganz ehrlich: Der Aufwand ist mir zu groß. Wahrscheinlich bestelle ich mir dann doch einfach einen Satz Ardent, einen Satz Bremsbeläge und nen Lenker dazu. Ich hätte erwartet, dass Commencal mir da eher entgegenkommt, aber was solls...


----------



## trailboss79 (3. Juni 2014)

So, mein 2012 Meta Baby ist nun endlich komplett. In der Zwischenzeit wurde es natürlich aufs schönste Gequält, mit dem BOS Dämpfer habe ich mich auch versöhnt...aber ein Debonair wäre ev. besser, mal schauen.




So sah es im Frühling 2012 aus...

Nach 2 Jahren Einsatz war dann so ziemlich alles im Arsch und es wurde ein bisschen investiert...


----------



## seb_666 (3. Juni 2014)

Sehr leckerer Aufbau 
Aber der Spacerturm unter'm Vorbau geht irgendwie gar nicht ;-)


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. Juni 2014)

Moin, habe ein Meta2 will den Bike was gutes tun, eine neue Gabel!! Eine Pike soll es werden nun meine Frage, habe jetzt die Orginale Fox mit durchgehenden 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft drin, Steuerrohr ist ja Tapered ist der untere Teil des Steuersatz kompatibel oder muß Ich direkt mit der Gabel einen neuen Steuersatz bestellen???

Gruß Cherusker


----------



## seb_666 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich kenne den Steuersatz der drin ist nicht, aber normalerweise brauchst Du den unteren Teil vom Steuersatz neu.
Pass beim Wechsel auf "tapered" auf, dass Dir die Züge nicht den Gabelschaft abschleifen.
Evtl. bleibst Du doch lieber bei 1 1/8" durchgehend.


----------



## boescha (9. Juni 2014)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Steuersatz der drin ist nicht, aber normalerweise brauchst Du den unteren Teil vom Steuersatz neu.
> Pass beim Wechsel auf "tapered" auf, dass Dir die Züge nicht den Gabelschaft abschleifen.
> Evtl. bleibst Du doch lieber bei 1 1/8" durchgehend.



Abkleben sollte laut commencal und dem anderen thread doch reichen. Dann spricht doch auch nichts mehr gegen tapered.


----------



## seb_666 (9. Juni 2014)

Wenn das Abkleben tatsächlich dauerhaft hält, hast Du Recht. 
Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten die 3M Folie von Commencal aufgeklebt. Kontrolle steht noch aus, wird aber diesen Monat vor dem Urlaub noch erledigt.


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. Juni 2014)

Ist glaube das beste wird ein die Gabel einfach mal ausbauen und nach gucken was mit den Steuersatz geht!!!


----------



## boescha (19. Juni 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Mein 13er AM kam heute an.Tja was soll ich sagen...?Das Gelb ist verdammt gut,der Rahmen ist schön,aber die Endkontrolle ist dermaßen miserabel!
> Hintere PM Aufnahme mit Lack übergejaucht,Sitzrohr nicht ausgerieben, Tretlager muss ebenfalls nachgefräst werden und das Sitzrohr misst im Außendurchmesser 35.3mm.Da wird es schwer die 34.9er Klemme raufzubekommen.In beiden Kettenstreben war Draht (vom Schweißen?).
> Ich weiß ja nicht,was die in der Qualitätskontrolle treiben.
> 
> Rahmen in Gr. M wiegt inkl Dämpfer 3,95kg



Das mit dem Sitzrohr ist bei mir auch so. Wie bekomme ich da die 34,9-Klemme drüber? wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (20. Juni 2014)

@boescha:
Ich hab zu Schleifpapier gegriffen.


----------



## boescha (15. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich noch Dämpferalternativen fürs Meta? Der Monarch ist überall vergriffen und der bos kostet mal eben das 2,5-fache.


----------



## trailboss79 (23. Juli 2014)

boescha schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch Dämpferalternativen fürs Meta? Der Monarch ist überall vergriffen und der bos kostet mal eben das 2,5-fache.



Ich fahre den ''passenden'' BOS Vip'R in meinem Meta, aber der Dämpfer fühlt sich nur wenig besser an als der alte Monarch. Nun ist ein DebonAir bestellt, die letzte Chance um das Meta zu retten!! Kannst den BOS dann günstig haben ;-)


----------



## Xah88 (23. Juli 2014)

trailboss79 schrieb:


> Ich fahre den ''passenden'' BOS Vip'R in meinem Meta, aber der Dämpfer fühlt sich nur wenig besser an als der alte Monarch. Nun ist ein DebonAir bestellt, die letzte Chance um das Meta zu retten!! Kannst den BOS dann günstig haben ;-)




Servus,

falls boescha ihn dann nicht will, hätte ich u.U. auch Interesse 

Schicke Grüße euch und Ride on,

Alex


----------



## a_k52 (24. Juli 2014)

trailboss79 schrieb:


> Ich fahre den ''passenden'' BOS Vip'R in meinem Meta, aber der Dämpfer fühlt sich nur wenig besser an als der alte Monarch.



Ich hab mir zwar gestern auch einen Monarch DebonAir bestellt, trotzdem würde mich interessieren was Dir denn genau am Vip'r nicht zugesagt hat. Den hatte ich nämlich auch in der engeren Wahl, hab aber aufgrund der schnelleren Verfügbarkeit und des Preises erstmal zum RockShox gegriffen...


----------



## trailboss79 (24. Juli 2014)

a_k52 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir zwar gestern auch einen Monarch DebonAir bestellt, trotzdem würde mich interessieren was Dir denn genau am Vip'r nicht zugesagt hat. Den hatte ich nämlich auch in der engeren Wahl, hab aber aufgrund der schnelleren Verfügbarkeit und des Preises erstmal zum RockShox gegriffen...



Den Vip'r habe ich passend zum Meta AM bestellt, ob er nun aber passend gekommen ist, oder der Vertrieb einfach irgendeinen geschickt haben..wer weiss. Auf jeden Fall ist der Verstellbereich des Rebound zu klein. Bei mir ist er komplett offen, aber immer noch ein Tick zu langsam. Zudem werden die leichten Schläge nicht richtig abgedämpft. Bei Vollgas und groben Schlägen funktioniert der Dämpfer 1A, aber bei langsamen und verwurzelten Traversen kriege ich das geschepper dann selber ab. Vom DebonAir erhoffe ich mir nun ein Wunder ;-)

P.S. In Sachen Federelemente bin ich kein Anfänger, aber ich masse mir auch nicht an, dass ich da den völligen Durchblick habe.


----------



## a_k52 (25. Juli 2014)

Alles klar, danke!
Dann schauma mal wieder der DebonAir funktioniert und dann seh ich weiter.


----------



## nullstein (25. Juli 2014)

Mein Fox CTD Dänpfer war bei Flatout und seither bin ich recht glücklich.Der Dämpfer ist sensibel und rauscht nun nicht mehr so durch den Federweg. Und ich habe etwas mehr Endprogression.Zuvor sackte mir der Dämpfer zu sehr durch den Federweg und hatte zu wenig Reserven.


----------



## Xah88 (25. Juli 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Mein Fox CTD Dänpfer war bei Flatout und seither bin ich recht glücklich.Der Dämpfer ist sensibel und rauscht nun nicht mehr so durch den Federweg. Und ich habe etwas mehr Endprogression.Zuvor sackte mir der Dämpfer zu sehr durch den Federweg und hatte zu wenig Reserven.



Ich hatte meinen Float auch bei Flatout und er ist jetzt deutlich besser und leicht progressiv. Einziges kleines Manko -> er spricht gefühlt etwas unsensibel am Beginn des Federweges an. Daher fahre ich gerne mit wenig Luftdruck am HR, dann fährt er sich bombastisch (aber wenig Luftdruck = leider hohe Plattenchance) ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (27. Juli 2014)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit dem DebonAir und ich kann nur sagen: 
Spricht deutlich besser an als der Fox und rauscht nicht annähernd so heftig durch den Federweg. Beim Pedalieren ein Wahnsinns-Fortschritt und auch bergab gefällt er mir besser als der Seriendämpfer. Gut gemacht RockShox.


----------



## Xah88 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich denke momentan über eine Vario-Stütze nach ... Habt ihr die Reverb Stealth gut durch den Rahmen bekommen ? Muss man sie dann entlüften ?

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## DumDum (27. Juli 2014)

Moin Xah,
die Reverb geht super durch den Rahmen.
Durch´s Sattelrohr, am Dämpfer vorbei (hab die Leitung mit einem Kabelbinder an der flachen Strebe befestigt, damits nicht am Dämpfer schleift),
von hinten unter´s tretlager und dann in die Leitungsöffnung. In der großen Steuerrohröffnung ist genug Platz für 3 Leitungen, paßt auch mit der Gummidurchführung.
In dem Thread hier sind auch schon Bilder davon, hab jetzt keine von der Zugverlegung.
Entlüften musst du die Stealth mein ich eh, nach dem Verlegen, egal bei was für nem Rahmen. Die Leitung ist beim Durchführen ja offen.


----------



## nullstein (27. Juli 2014)

Man hat ja mit zwei Leitungen schon Reibungsprobleme am Gabelschaft. Wenn dann noch eine dritte Leitung dazu kommt...


----------



## DumDum (27. Juli 2014)

...macht es die Sache auch nicht besser oder schlechter 
Die Leitungen sind sogar alle schön übereinander aufgereiht.


----------



## tequesta (27. Juli 2014)

Verbesserung ist in Sicht: Beim nächsten Meta Modell werden die Leitungen in  Öffnungen im Unterrohr eingefädelt. Speziell dafür hat man das ganze Rahmendesign über den Haufen geworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (28. Juli 2014)

Gibt es denn schon Bilder (ich weiß bisher nur von dieser Presse-Veranstaltung letzte Woche, habe aber noch keine Bidler gesehen) ?


----------



## tequesta (28. Juli 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....3_10152581241223430_1832800799854975521_o.jpg


----------



## Xah88 (28. Juli 2014)

Danke ! ..... Sehen die schei*e aus !...Bin ich froh, dass ich ein altes habe...


----------



## boescha (28. Juli 2014)

Ehrlich? Mmh, ist halt nix besonderes mehr. Und wird möglicherweise deutlich leichter ohne die massive Wippe. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wie ich es finde, bereue aber den Kauf des 13ers nicht.


----------



## Xah88 (28. Juli 2014)

Naja, gerade die Anlenkung finde ich hässlich...sieht "optisch" fast aus wie die alten Commencals


----------



## boescha (28. Juli 2014)

Nur halt in modern und ohne Loch im sitzrohr 10 cm unter dem Sattel. Naja, warten wir mal weitere Perspektiven ab. Wird ja dann bald was kommen.


----------



## nullstein (29. Juli 2014)

Ich find das neue Design recht gelungen. Und einige Details sind verbessert worden (Leitungsausgang am Unterrohr, Kurbel mit 30er Achse passen).


----------



## nullstein (16. August 2014)

Bei meinem 2013er Meta AM lockert sich dich recht häufig die Verschraubung des Hauptlagers. Schrauben werden immer mit Drehmoment angezogen und mittlerweile auch mit Loctite mittelfest gesichert. Dennoch reicht meist ein Tag im Park und die Schrauben sind locker.
Hat hier noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## Arne (16. August 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2013er Meta AM lockert sich dich recht häufig die Verschraubung des Hauptlagers. Schrauben werden immer mit Drehmoment angezogen und mittlerweile auch mit Loctite mittelfest gesichert. Dennoch reicht meist ein Tag im Park und die Schrauben sind locker.
> Hat hier noch jemand das Problem?



bei mir sitzt alles bombenfest seit dem ersten Tag musste nicht einmal nachziehen.


----------



## nullstein (17. August 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback.
Das 2013er Meta AM hat ja eine direct mount Umwerferaufnahme. Ich suche grad eine 1fach KeFü mit oberer Führung. Jetzt gibt es dort u.a. für direct mount eine high und eine low Variante. Welche muss man denn hier nehmen?
Ich danke euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (24. August 2014)

Ich hab einen high direct mount Umwerfer dran...also wird das auch für die KeFü die passende Option sein.


----------



## Xah88 (31. August 2014)

Ich kam die Tage an einen TRS+ und habe mal die stark ramponierten E2000 rausgehauen.

Jetzt steht mein AM zwar auf schwarzen Schühchen und sieht deshalb nicht mehr ganz so gut aus, dafür merkt man echt einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied und die Nabe ist geil laut !

Die TRS halten wirklich besser Geschwindikeit bzw nehmen mehr Momentum mit...







Ride on,

Alex

P´s so sah es vorher aus:


----------



## nullstein (1. September 2014)

Mein Meta gestern im Harz.


----------



## DerohneName (1. September 2014)

Beides sehr schöne Metas

Ich werd mir meins demnächst bestellen.. und zwar das Pinke von 2015 .. die lackierung ist endgeil

Finde es lustig, dass die 2014er und 2015er Rahmen gleich teuer sind aber man am 2015er die neue Kettenstrebe für bessere Dämofer hat.

Denkt ihr, dass Manitou Swinger Expert reinpassen wird?


----------



## Jester (2. September 2014)

Hat schon jemand den Cane Creek DB inline auf dem Schirm oder sogar bestellt?


----------



## boescha (2. September 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Cane Creek DB inline auf dem Schirm oder sogar bestellt?



Laut Cane Creek passt der nicht: https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/fit-finder


----------



## nullstein (12. September 2014)

gelöscht.
Nur für dich John-Doe


----------



## DHRc (14. September 2014)

leider größe m ... vermute bei 1,82m etwas klein für mich


----------



## toastet (15. September 2014)

würds halt an der innenbeinlänge festmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (15. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

stehe kurz vor einem Kauf des Meta Am 2012 Rahmens, hab hier allerdings noch eine 160mm Gabel rumfliegen.
Ist davon abzuraten, die Gabel zu verwenden, oder habt ihr hier schon erfahrung damit gemacht?

Kann  ich meinen 3-fach Antrieb vorne weiterhin verwenden, oder sollte ich auf 2-fach umsteigen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## nullstein (15. September 2014)

Eine 160er Gabel funktioniert im Meta wunderbar. Gibt hier auch einige, die eine 160er glücklich fahren.


----------



## DerohneName (15. September 2014)

Meta ist ja bis 160mm vorne freigegeben.. Lenkwinkel wird dadurch bisschen flacher halt, gehen tut es sicher super!


----------



## watzel (15. September 2014)

Super, dann brauch ich noch ein 12x142 HR und bau mein 3fach XT auf 2-Fach um und ab geht die Post.

Bin gespannt aufs Meta, man liest ja das es sich wie ein "mini-DH" Bergab fährt.


----------



## Xah88 (15. September 2014)

Kann 160mm für den bergab-Betrieb ebenfalls empfehlen -> fahre es mit einer Lyrik und geht bergab super-sahnig !

Welche Farbe wird es denn bei dir ?


----------



## Jester (15. September 2014)

ist der Rahmen wirklich nur für 160mm freigegeben? Ich fahre nun seit 1 1/2 Jahren 170mm.

Wegen dem Cane Creek Inline... warum sollte er denn nicht passen? Kolision mit dem Verbindungsstück der beiden Kettenstreben bzw. vor der Dämpferbefestigung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (15. September 2014)

Wie deins, schönes hellblau =)

Kann mir einer ein HR-Laufrad empfehlen, bin leider noch Student und muss nochwas auf meine Kohle achten.
Evt. guck ich auch mal hier im Bikemarkt.

Bin froh, von meinem Radon Slide wegzukommen. =)

Sind hier auch Fahrer vertreten, die um die 90kg wiegen?
Kommt man trotzdem gut mit dem Dämpfer klar, ohne das er durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht oder man ihn bis zum zerbersten aufpumpt? :-D


----------



## Xah88 (15. September 2014)

Servus Jester,

Bin gerade nur mobil online, aber evtl kann ich dir meinen benutzten E2000 geben (Siehe bikemarkt+meine Fotos). Würde natürlich noch einen Commencal Rabatt einpreisen...

Muss leider off,

Xah


----------



## Xah88 (15. September 2014)

Zu deiner Frage mit dem Dämpfer -> der ist leider doof... Meiner war bei Flatout Suspension zum Tuning für Meta bzw gegen dieses Problem und geht seitdem deutlich besser.
Ich glaube er fliegt aber dennoch in den kommenden Wochen raus und es wird über den Winter mal ein Monarch oder Monarch Debonair probiert.

Grüße


----------



## nullstein (15. September 2014)

Ich versteh aktuell noch nicht so recht, warum ein DebonAir besser funktionieren sollte. Der hat doch eine größere Luftkammer, oder? Somit müsste dieser Dämpfer noch mehr zum Durchrauschen neigen.
Oder übersehe ich irgendwas?


----------



## Xah88 (15. September 2014)

Edit


----------



## DerohneName (15. September 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> ist der Rahmen wirklich nur für 160mm freigegeben? Ich fahre nun seit 1 1/2 Jahren 170mm.
> 
> Wegen dem Cane Creek Inline... warum sollte er denn nicht passen? Kolision mit dem Verbindungsstück der beiden Kettenstreben bzw. vor der Dämpferbefestigung??



http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/fit-finder

Keiner passt laut Commencal 
Ob die jetzt die neue Kettenstrebe mit einberechnet haben, weiß ich nicht... werde Commencal deswegen kontaktieren... will entwedern nen CCDB Inline oder nen Manitou Swinger Expert drinnen haben


----------



## trailboss79 (15. September 2014)

Nach ein paar Fahrten bin ich mit dem DebonAir deutlich zufriedener als mit dem BOS. Der Hinterbau ist so gefühlt weniger progressiv.
Damit der DebonAir aber überhaupt in meinen 2012er Rahmen passte, musste zuvor noch der Dremel aktiviert werden


----------



## Jester (16. September 2014)

Könnte nach so ner Bearbeitung der CCDB Inlay nicht passen?


----------



## trailboss79 (18. September 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> Könnte nach so ner Bearbeitung der CCDB Inlay nicht passen?



Dann bleibt vom Rahmen aber nicht mehr viel übrig!


----------



## Xah88 (14. Oktober 2014)

Mal was aktuelles von meinem AM - Ich liebe den Hobel 







Wie ergeht es euren AMs so ?

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DumDum (14. Oktober 2014)

Mein Meta hat bis letzte Woche noch Urlaub auf Mallorca gemacht.
So wirklich braun geworden ist es aber nicht  









Dafür hat´s anscheinend auch diese merkwürdige Krankheit, das das Vorderrad immer hoch geht


----------



## Xah88 (16. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand von euch AM-Jüngern, ob der Marzocchi Roco Air LO in das Meta passen würde ?

Mir wurde einer angeboten, aber ich bin unsicher.

So sieht er aus:













Das könnte knapp werden, oder ?


----------



## DerohneName (16. Oktober 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/424627-commencal-meta-sx-custom-enduro-build

sollte gehen


----------



## Xah88 (16. Oktober 2014)

DerohneName schrieb:


> sollte gehen



Super, danke !


----------



## Apeman (16. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich brauche hilfe. Kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen Meta v3 2015 oder Meta V4 Origin....
Am liebsten würde ich einfach beide bestellen und testen, geht aber aus finanziellen gründen nicht 

Hilfe! ich rast aus...


http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14495461

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14495036


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Oktober 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich brauche hilfe. Kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen Meta v3 2015 oder Meta V4 Origin....
> Am liebsten würde ich einfach beide bestellen und testen, geht aber aus finanziellen gründen nicht
> 
> ...



Einen ausführlichen Testbericht zum V4 findest du hier im Forum.
Stand vor derselben Frage und habe mir das V3 650b bestellt.


----------



## Apeman (16. Oktober 2014)

wenn du den "kurzfahrbericht" meinst, den hab ich schon gelesen. hört sich aber eher nach marketing blabla an, ala kann alles besser als der vorgänger...

ich warte noch auf echte fahreindrücke (leider wird das noch ca. 30 tage dauern).

warum genau hast du dich für das v3 650b entschieden?


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Oktober 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> wenn du den "kurzfahrbericht" meinst, den hab ich schon gelesen. hört sich aber eher nach marketing blabla an, ala kann alles besser als der vorgänger...
> 
> ich warte noch auf echte fahreindrücke (leider wird das noch ca. 30 tage dauern).
> 
> warum genau hast du dich für das v3 650b entschieden?





Das neue V4 ist wohl progressiver geworden. Kann man jetzt natürlich als Vorteil im Uphill und Downhill auslegen.
Bin das V3 gefahren, letztendlich hat für mich zur Kaufentscheidung die Optik den entscheidenden Teil beigetragen wenn es rein darum geht V3 vs. V4. Für die Entscheidung für Commencal sprechen natürlich noch mehr Gründe.
Mir will das V4 nicht gefallen.


----------



## Apeman (17. Oktober 2014)

optisch gefallen mir beide!

die vor bzw. nachteile dem v4 gegenüber zum v3:

+ innenverlegte kabel laufen nicht mehr am gabelschaft entlang (scheuerstellen)
+ dämpfer nicht mehr unter dreckbeschuss
+ uphillperformance
+ kettenstrebenschutz größer
+ gewichtsminimierung

- limitiert auf dämpfer mit kleinen luftkammern
- dämpferaufnahme anfällig für defekte, da im rahmen integriert
- preis/leistung da neuentwicklung
- evtl. kinderkrankheiten da neuentwicklung
- haltbarkeit noch nicht bewiesen (mach ich mir beim commencal aber keine gedanken)

ich habe bedenken wegen der größe. ich bin 1,86 groß und würde zu large greifen. jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass das sattelrohr bei meta am v3 in large recht hoch ausfällt im vergleich zum sx... kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (17. Oktober 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> optisch gefallen mir beide!
> 
> die vor bzw. nachteile dem v4 gegenüber zum v3:
> 
> ...



Dämpferschutz: Beim V3 hast du dort doch so einen "Gummilappen" der den Dämpfer schützt.
Uphill: Auch das V3 hat einen schön steilen Sitzwinkel, man sitzt bergauf gefühlt weit vorne was das Pedalieren auch bergauf angenehm macht. Dazu sehr antriebsneutral.
Gewicht: Haltbarkeit im Vordergrund . Und leicht genug ist es immer noch, alles andere fällt schon unter Gewichtsfetischismus.

Bei 186cm wird es auf M sicher etwas eng mMn.


----------



## Xah88 (17. Oktober 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass das sattelrohr bei large recht hoch ausfällt beim meta am v3 im vergleich zum sx... kann das wer bestätigen?



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ja, es fällt länger aus als beim SX, ABER immer noch kleiner als Kollegen Canyon und Co. Ich habe eine recht kurze Schrittlänge (glaube 84cm) und komme damit sehr gut zurecht (und mag es sehr berg-ab-lastig)


----------



## Apeman (17. Oktober 2014)

Super! Danke leute
Dann warte ich nur noch auf den Test hier: http://enduro-mtb.com/preview-sieben-interessante-bikes-fuer-2015-im-einzeltest/
und dann entscheide ich mich.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Oktober 2014)

Auf der Homepage steht nun, dasss das gewünschte Modell zur Vorbestellung bereit steht.
Bestellt ist es über den Händler. Weiß jemand wie lange das bei Commencal dann noch in etwa dauert.
Sonst steht bei vielen Artikeln "auf Lager".


----------



## firesoul (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, kann mir evtl. einer von den Commencal Nutzern etwas zu diesem Rahmen sagen:
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12501138

Ist der Rahmen auch wenn er aus 2012 ist brauchbar, oder würdet ihr einen neueren Empfehlen? Kennt ihr Unterschiede zum 2013er Rahmen? Gibt es Nachteile? Wie sieht es mit passenden Dämpfern aus.

Viele Fragen ich weiß. Wäre für nen Rat zu dem Rahmen dankbar, würde den evtl. gerne kaufen.

Danke fire


----------



## Apeman (21. Oktober 2014)

wie schaut es eigentlich mit der reifenfreiheit beim meta am 650b aus? passt da ein dh schlappen drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin am überlegen, eventuell auf einen Meta V3 Rahmen mit Piggy-Hinterbau zu schwenken. Daher die Frage -> hätte jemand Interesse an einem Meta AM-Rahmen von 2012 (erst Ende 2013 gekauft) mit auf Meta-getunten Float-Dämpfer und gegebenenfalls mehr (z.B. inkl. Bremsen, da diese durch den Rahmen müssen) ? Gerne via PN 


(im Moment aber nur Hirngespinst und Winter-Projekt-Idee)


----------



## nullstein (27. Oktober 2014)

Auwei Auwei.
Inappropriate Advertising...
Da bekommst du wohl gleich ne pn vom Mod...

Zum Thema:
Gibt es den AGB kompatiblen Hinterbau nicht im 2012er blau? Oder warum willst du den ganzen Rahmen tauschen?


----------



## Xah88 (27. Oktober 2014)

Mir wäre es neu, dass es ihn in blau gibt. 

Im Moment stehen die Aktien aber deutlich besser dafür, dass ich ihn einfach behalte. Ich mag den Rahmen und vor allem das blau.

Was mich am WE etwas genervt hat ist, dass ich eine Vario-Stütze montiert habe und mich im DH-Betrieb dann der Sattel etwas nervt. Habe vergleichsweise kurze Beine und eine normale Sattelstütze baute tiefer (hatte überlegt u.U. auf SX mit Piggy zu wechseln und dessen Sitzrohr ist ja tiefer). 
Deutlich günstiger ist es also für mich, einfach ohne Vario zu fahren.. Aber ich schaue auch mal nach einer möglichst flachen Klemme, die sollte auch ein paar mm bringen.

Möp Möp


----------



## toastet (27. Oktober 2014)

die reverbs gibts ja auch in 100mm


----------



## Xah88 (27. Oktober 2014)

Die steckt schon voll drin. Es ist der Abstand Sattelklemme bis (maximal eingeschobene Stütze) Sattel, die mir zu groß ist. Da könnte höchstens bauart-bedingt eine andere besser sein. Mal schauen


----------



## nullstein (27. Oktober 2014)

Ist das Sitzrohr vom SX nicht genauso lang wie das vom AM?
Zur Not das Sitzrohr etwas kürzen. Das war es dann aber mit Gewährleistung und Co.


----------



## Xah88 (27. Oktober 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ist das Sitzrohr vom SX nicht genauso lang wie das vom AM?



Recht hast du ! (Mist, mein Fehler)

Joar, ich schaue mal. Sooo wichtig ist mir eine Vario nun auch nicht, da bei uns weniger Wechsel zwischen bergauf und bergab sind. Und ohne Vario passt mir die Sattelhöhe ja im DH.

Aber danke für Beiträge / Ideen !

P´s beim PB-Hinterbau hast du auch recht ! Den gibts in Wunschfarbe ...


----------



## DerohneName (27. Oktober 2014)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es neu, dass es ihn in blau gibt.
> 
> Im Moment stehen die Aktien aber deutlich besser dafür, dass ich ihn einfach behalte. Ich mag den Rahmen und vor allem das blau.
> 
> ...



http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/commencal-meta-piggy-back-chainstays-c2x14018492
Da steht drinne auch für 2012 Modelle, sollte also auch blau sein


----------



## Xah88 (27. Oktober 2014)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Da steht drinne auch für 2012 Modelle, sollte also auch blau sein



Sekundengleich ^^ (s.o.) Hatte ich dann auch gesehen, danke dir !


----------



## Apeman (27. Oktober 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> wie schaut es eigentlich mit der reifenfreiheit beim meta am 650b aus? passt da ein dh schlappen drauf?



und? keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (29. Oktober 2014)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Sekundengleich ^^ (s.o.) Hatte ich dann auch gesehen, danke dir !


 Haha 

So mein Meta Sx 2015 wird demnächst bestellt, freue mich schon übelst drauf!


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Oktober 2014)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> So mein Meta Sx 2015 wird demnächst bestellt, freue mich schon übelst drauf!



Bestell besser schonmal, obwohl bei meinem "Auf Lager" steht lässt es auf sich warten...immer noch keine Versandbenachrichtigung


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir ev. jemand sagen ob ein Continental Trailking in 2.4" in den Hinterbau des Meta AM passt?


----------



## Xah88 (29. Oktober 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann mir ev. jemand sagen ob ein Continental Trailking in 2.4" in den Hinterbau des Meta AM passt?



Der müsste passen. Habe den 2.4 TK an der Front und einen Highroller II am Heck. Der Highroller ist mindestens genauso breit wie der TK und schleift nicht. Wenn du allerdings ne 8 ins Hinterrad fährst, schleift er schnell ^^


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Oktober 2014)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Der müsste passen. Habe den 2.4 TK an der Front und einen Highroller II am Heck. Der Highroller ist mindestens genauso breit wie der TK und schleift nicht. Wenn du allerdings ne 8 ins Hinterrad fährst, schleift er schnell ^^



Welchen Highroller, 2.5?

Kannst du ev. noch etwas zum Trailking sagen, Grip bei Nässe?
Ist der 2.2er ein Schmalspurreifen oder ev. schon ausreichend?


----------



## Apeman (29. Oktober 2014)

Meta V3 in L ausverkauft:
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14495461

Wird jetzt dann doch das Meta V4.


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Oktober 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Meta V3 in L ausverkauft:
> http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14495461
> 
> Wird jetzt dann doch das Meta V4.



Zu lange gewartet .

Das SX gibt es noch in L und 26".


----------



## Xah88 (29. Oktober 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Welchen Highroller, 2.5?
> 
> Kannst du ev. noch etwas zum Trailking sagen, Grip bei Nässe?
> Ist der 2.2er ein Schmalspurreifen oder ev. schon ausreichend?



Ich finde alle Contis unter 2.4 zu schmal für berg-ab / bzw. leichtes DH. Daher höchstens am Heck fahrbar, aber Geschmackssache.

Grip ist bei Contis m.E. unschlagbar, da Black Chili wirklich griffiger ist als andere Mischungen. Der TK selbst ist bei richtig Matsch aber (zumindest meine Erfahrung) auch schnell am Limit, da weniger Selbstreinigung als andere Reifen. Deswegen fahre ich an allen Bikes Conti an der Front.

Mein Highroller am Heck ist ein 2.4 falt (Exo Kevlar irgendwas). Macht sich ganz gut, da starkes Außenprofil und inne wenig Querprofil (aber nur mein eigenes Popo-Gefühl)


----------



## Xah88 (29. Oktober 2014)

Mist, du willst ja ein 2014/2015er kaufen, richtig ? 

Ein Kumpel hat ein 2014ér SX und hatte mit der Hinterbau-Freiheit Probleme. (musste dann auf 2,35ér gehen, glaube ich)

Von daher muss meine Aussage nicht zwingend auf einer neueres AM übertragbar sein ! (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (29. Oktober 2014)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Mist, du willst ja ein 2014/2015er kaufen, richtig ?
> 
> Ein Kumpel hat ein 2014ér SX und hatte mit der Hinterbau-Freiheit Probleme. (musste dann auf 2,35ér gehen, glaube ich)
> 
> Von daher muss meine Aussage nicht zwingend auf einer neueres AM übertragbar sein ! (?)



2015er
original ist ein 2.25er Ardent hinten verbaut

die Datenreifenbank hat Aufschluss gegeben.


----------



## watzel (2. November 2014)

Kurze Frage passt bei 180cm die Rahmengröße M?
Hat hier einer Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## DerohneName (2. November 2014)

Sollte passen. Ich hab das L mit 35er Vorbau getestet.. der Sattel war sehr hoch und der Rahmen war mir echt zu lang. Ich bin auch 180/181 und ich werd mir nen Med besorgen... hab im Moment aber auch ein Rad mit 404 und ein anders mit 417 Reach, also alle auf der kurzen Seite!


----------



## 4Stroke (6. November 2014)

Bike bestellt...
auf der Homepage steht "en stock"/auf Lager, seit knapp 20 Tagen und inzwischen sogar in meiner Größe ausverkauft. Habe aber schon im Voraus bestellt, da war es noch nichtmal auf Lager.
Seither warte ich, keine Versandbenachrichtigung...weiß jemand mit welcher Wartezeit man da rechnen muss?
Hat Commencal ev. nur die Rahmen und wartet auf die Anbauteile der Zulieferer?


----------



## tequesta (6. November 2014)

Commencal hat eine eigene Zeitrechnung, die schwer nachvollziehbar ist. Ich habe eine einfache Näherung für mich entwickelt: Bei gestoppten Lieferzeiten zwischen 72Stunden und über 4Monaten heisst die Zeiteinheit "vielleicht bald sofort". In Abwandlungen auch ohne "bald" oder "sofort".


----------



## neurofibrill (7. November 2014)

hi an euch commencal jünger,
ich bin am hirnen ob ein meta am von 2012 evtl. mein winterprojekt werden soll.
frage an euch und verzeiht mir bitte vorab, dass ich nicht den kompletten thread durchgelesen habe, was für dämpfer (abgesehen fox float od. den cdt mist) sind von der rahmenkonstruktion mgl.? mit piggy geht nicht? vlt. cc db inline?
160er gabel und winkelsteuersatz sollten schon mgl. sein, od.?
1000 dank im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (7. November 2014)

tequesta schrieb:


> Commencal hat eine eigene Zeitrechnung, die schwer nachvollziehbar ist. Ich habe eine einfache Näherung für mich entwickelt: Bei gestoppten Lieferzeiten zwischen 72Stunden und über 4Monaten heisst die Zeiteinheit "vielleicht bald sofort". In Abwandlungen auch ohne "bald" oder "sofort".



"vielleicht bald sofort" ist eingetroffen . Wurde geliefert.


----------



## Apeman (8. November 2014)

Also, ist jetzt doch das Meta AM 650B 2015 geworden. Gestern bestellt. Die gab es plötzlich wieder in Large. Hatte mich schon fast damit angefreundet ein v4 oder sx zu bestellen. Zum glück ist es aber jetzt ein AM geworden. Denke das ist der bessere Allrounder. Wie schaut's eigendlich mit der Lieferzeit aus?


----------



## 4Stroke (8. November 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Also, ist jetzt doch das Meta AM 650B 2015 geworden. Gestern bestellt. Die gab es plötzlich wieder in Large. Hatte mich schon fast damit angefreundet ein v4 oder sx zu bestellen. Zum glück ist es aber jetzt ein AM geworden. Denke das ist der bessere Allrounder. Wie schaut's eigendlich mit der Lieferzeit aus?



Ich habe seit "en stock" etwa 20 Tage auf mein V3 2015 gewartet.

Habe mich extra für das AM einen Rockguard bestellt aus Carbon, passt vorne und hinten nicht. Verstehe nicht warum, haben sich die Unterrohre verändert?


----------



## Apeman (8. November 2014)

Hast du es jetzt schon? Wenn ja, mach mal ein Foto ;-)


----------



## 4Stroke (8. November 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Hast du es jetzt schon? Wenn ja, mach mal ein Foto ;-)


Ja ich habs schon. Fotos folgen die Tage .
Werden in kürze noch ein paar Sachen umgebaut.


----------



## Apeman (9. November 2014)

Wie schlagen sich die sram db5 bis jetzt? Bin am überlegen mir gleich andere bremsen zu bestellen.


----------



## 4Stroke (9. November 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Wie schlagen sich die sram db5 bis jetzt? Bin am überlegen mir gleich andere bremsen zu bestellen.



Ich wiege fahrfertig mit Rucksack und Co. >95kg. 
Einmal "eingebremst/eingefahren" ist die Bremsleistung "ok". Das vorne eine 180mm Scheibe verbaut ist, macht sich mMn schon in der Bremsleistung bemerkbar. 
Ich werde über kurz oder lang auf Shimano Deore XT 200/180 umsteigen:
a) bei Bedarf super leicht zu entlüften
b) bessere Bremsleistung


----------



## Apeman (9. November 2014)

Danke


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2014)

.


----------



## Apeman (10. November 2014)

Sehr geil!
Wie macht sich der Dämpfer bis jetzt? Vermisst du einen Piggy ala Rc3 Plus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> Wie macht sich der Dämpfer bis jetzt? Vermisst du einen Piggy ala Rc3 Plus?



Um darüber eine klare Aussage treffen zu können, muss ich das Bike erstmal auf einem richtigen Trail ausgiebig testen. 
Vermissen werde ich ihn aber wahrscheinlich nicht, wüsste nicht welchen "Mehrwert" mir das bringen sollte.
Luftdruck, Zugstufe und 3 zusätzliche Hebelpositionen (offen, Pedal, Lock) sollten ausreichen.  Wobei der Hinterbau so verdammt antriebsneutrail arbeitet, dass weder Pedal noch Lock bisher zum Einsatz kamen.Den beiliegenden Volumenspacer werde ich auch nicht brauchen.

Da gibt es sinnvollere Investitionen: Reverb Stealth, 1:10 Antrieb mit neuer Übersetzung, Reifen+tubeless Ventile...


----------



## Apeman (16. November 2014)

kann mir einer eine schaltbare kefü für das meta am empfehlen?
wie schaut es mit der truvative x guide aus? passt die?


----------



## elfGrad (16. November 2014)

Am Meta SX passt sie


----------



## 4Stroke (16. November 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> kann mir einer eine schaltbare kefü für das meta am empfehlen?
> wie schaut es mit der truvative x guide aus? passt die?



Brauchst du nicht....
Alternativ Bau es um auf 1fach 32:40 oder 34:40.
Mit dem neuen race face norrow wide fällt auch nix ab.


----------



## Apeman (16. November 2014)

okay danke. habe mir jetzt mal eine gebrauchte mrp und eine c guide eco bestellt. mal schauen wie die so im meta funtzen


----------



## a_k52 (16. November 2014)

die C-Guide funzt bei mir astrein...


----------



## Blue729 (16. November 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> okay danke. habe mir jetzt mal eine gebrauchte mrp und eine c guide eco bestellt. mal schauen wie die so
> im meta funtzen



oh man
Du weißt schon das du ein Type 2 schaltwerk verbaut hast?
Kannst dir auch 150 g Blei unter den Rahmen kleben hat denselben Effekt.


----------



## Apeman (17. November 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> oh man
> Du weißt schon das du ein Type 2 schaltwerk verbaut hast?
> Kannst dir auch 150 g Blei unter den Rahmen kleben hat denselben Effekt.



nein, wusste ich gestern noch nicht 
heute ist es gekommen, ufgebaut und dann gleich mal eine runde auf der borderline damit gewesen.
kette bleibt wo sie hin soll und der rest auch. hammer kiste


----------



## Apeman (17. November 2014)

leider nur Handybilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (18. November 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> leider nur Handybilder



Viel Spaß damit, noch irgendwelche Umbauten geplant?


----------



## Apeman (18. November 2014)

Danke 

Tubless, Sattel und evtl. probiere ich mal den Rc3 Plus aus. Mir fehlt die compressionseinstellung am Heck oder ich befasse mich erst einmal richtig mit dem RT3 
Ansonsten echt ein top Allrounder. Geht gut Bergauf und sehr gut Bergab. Teilweise zu gut, was in meinem fall zur selbstüberschätzung führt 

Ich bereue den kauf des v3 nicht!


----------



## Blue729 (20. November 2014)

hey

konnte mal irgend jemand ein paar Parts vom Meta wiegen, wie Lenker, Vorbau, sattel?


----------



## seb_666 (20. November 2014)

Der SDG-Sattel vom 2012er AM1 wiegt ~252 Gramm.


----------



## Apeman (24. November 2014)

konnte jetzt schon jemand einen maxxis 27.5" x 2.30 im meta testen. passt der?


----------



## 4Stroke (24. November 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> konnte jetzt schon jemand einen maxxis 27.5" x 2.30 im meta testen. passt der?



Der Schwalbe Magic Mary in 2.35" passt.
Dann der Maxxis mit Sicherheit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (24. November 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Der Schwalbe Magic Mary in 2.35" passt.
> Dann der Maxxis mit Sicherheit .



Vorne und Hinten?


----------



## 4Stroke (24. November 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Vorne und Hinten?



Ja 
fahr das schon seit Beginn 2.35 MM v/h
kein Leichtgewicht, aber der perfekte Reifen für die Jahreszeit


----------



## Blue729 (27. November 2014)

Wie breit ist das Tretlagergehäuse vom neuen Meta?

Ich habe jetzt mit 73 oder 83mm gerechnet, dem Standard halt, komme aber irgendwie auf 92mm. Kann das sein?


----------



## boescha (27. November 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Wie breit ist das Tretlagergehäuse vom neuen Meta?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mit 73 oder 83mm gerechnet, dem Standard halt, komme aber irgendwie auf 92mm. Kann das sein?



Ja, das kann sein. Ist ein Pressfittretlager mit 92mm Breite.


----------



## 4Stroke (27. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche *Carbon* Kurbel an das Meta passt, wenn:

- ich 1x10 fahre
- ich mein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt mit 104er Lochkreis fahren möchte
- Kurbel müsste mit einem 92mm Pressfit Innenlager kompatibel sein 

ich finde Kurbeln von Sram, diese sind aber scheinbar ausdrücklich für 1x11, oder haben keinen Adapter für ein Kettenblatt mit 104er Lochkreis


----------



## watzel (30. November 2014)

Kurze Frage,
haben gestern die HR Nabe von einem Kumpel geöffnet (Meta 2012 ori Nabe), uns sind dann lauter Halbkugeln entgegen gekommen.
Bekommt man die Ori-Kugeln noch irgendwo zu kaufen, hat da wer Erfahrung mit?
Er hat das Bike halt gebraucht gekauft und braucht eine schnelle Low Budget Lösung, ich weiß, dass es eine billig Nabe ist, aber er hat halt gerade erst mit dem MTB angefangen und will nicht wieder schon investieren.

EDIT: Wir haben auch noch Restgarantie, Bike wurde hier im Forum gekauft, weiß einer wie Kulant die vn Commencal in dem Fall sein können?
KonTakt besser nur über Erstbesitzer?


----------



## 4Stroke (30. November 2014)

watzel schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,
> haben gestern die HR Nabe von einem Kumpel geöffnet (Meta 2012 ori Nabe), uns sind dann lauter Halbkugeln entgegen gekommen.
> Bekommt man die Ori-Kugeln noch irgendwo zu kaufen, hat da wer Erfahrung mit?
> Er hat das Bike halt gebraucht gekauft und braucht eine schnelle Low Budget Lösung, ich weiß, dass es eine billig Nabe ist, aber er hat halt gerade erst mit dem MTB angefangen und will nicht wieder schon investieren.
> ...



Die Kugeln bekommt man "normal" im Bikeladen einzeln nachzukaufen, kostet bei uns 10 Cent das Stück.


----------



## toastet (30. November 2014)




----------



## Xah88 (4. Dezember 2014)

Servus Meta-Jünger,

hier mal das Jahresrückblicksvideo meiner beiden blauen Ladies, das ich mit euch teilen wollte 
(falls ihr ein Like/Sternchen übrig hättet, wäre das natürlich super)

-
Ich hoffe euren Metas geht es gut ? Meins hat seit letzter Woche einen DebonAir 

Beste Grüße euch und ein eisfreies Wochenende,

Alex


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Dezember 2014)

Sind in den Metas die normalen beschitteten Metal-Gleitbuchsen verbaut?

Jemand mal Huber Bushings im Meta verbaut und getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (4. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## Blue729 (10. Dezember 2014)

jemand hier dessen Meta AM unter 14kg auf die Waage bringt (trotz verstellbarer Sattelstütze)?


----------



## trailboss79 (10. Dezember 2014)

Jauchz, habe mir das V4 Race Limited Edition Black geordert....wenn jemand interesse an meinem alten Meta hat.....ist übrigens mit der RS Reverb unter 14kg, aber auch nur knapp ;-)


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Januar 2015)

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem *FOX Float X CTD Trail Adjust* im Meta?
Passt dieser Dämpfer zur Kennlinie des Hinterbaus?


----------



## Dennis88 (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Mal eine Frage an euch meta besitzer mit dem orginalen mudguard aus neopren....

Könnte mir einer mal ein paar bilder senden von der unteren haltung mit den metalklammern?

Könnte man durch verbiegen oder brechen auch die klammern entfernen? Würde mir dann eine halterung bauen zum verschrauben an den rahmen.

Wollte mir den mudguard an mein v3 bauen...

Vielen dank


----------



## seb_666 (11. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte das glaub ich schonmal gepostet:




Die Klammer ist einfach ein gebogenes Stück Draht.
Das solltest Du mit nem Seitenschneider durchknipsen und dann entfernen können.


----------



## Simon Katsch (11. Januar 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Sind in den Metas die normalen beschitteten Metal-Gleitbuchsen verbaut?
> 
> Jemand mal Huber Bushings im Meta verbaut und getestet?




hey 4stroke,
ich habe an meinem meta 55 von 2010 die huber buhings drin.
Läuft sehr geschmeidig das ganze


----------



## Apeman (18. Januar 2015)

Mein Meta von heute:


----------



## trailboss79 (18. Januar 2015)

@Apeman 
Bist du mit den Guide Bremsen zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (18. Januar 2015)

trailboss79 schrieb:


> @Apeman
> Bist du mit den Guide Bremsen zufrieden?



Sind DB5 aber Naja geht so. Quietschen tun sie wie ne abgestochene Gans und die Hebelweiteneinstellung nervt auch, aber im großen und ganzen passen sie bis jetzt. Hatte davor Elixir cr, die waren schon einiges besser. Jetzt müssen die db5 aber erst mal eine Saison herhalten und dann steige ich wieder auf die Elixir oder auf die Trail um.


----------



## TommyTheMan (19. Januar 2015)




----------



## TommyTheMan (19. Januar 2015)

Fahre seit kurzem die Shimano XT Bremse mit den 160mm Formula scheiben die drauf waren. 
Meiner Meinung nach sehr viel besser als die Formula RX vorallem in der Dosierbarkeit und auch etwas mehr bremskraft. 
Postiver nebeneffekt, nicht mehr dieses nervige quitschen sobalt mal ein tropfen wasser an die bremse kommt ...


----------



## Apeman (19. Januar 2015)

Kleines Video von gestern:





Nix besonderes


----------



## Apeman (23. Januar 2015)

fährt jemand einen coil im AM? sollte ja mit neuem hinterbau passen...?


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Januar 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> fährt jemand einen coil im AM? sollte ja mit neuem hinterbau passen...?



Nein, das passt nicht.

Dafür ab sofort den FLOAT X CTD Trail Adjust. Bin auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (23. Januar 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> Kleines Video von gestern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hattest die Kamera auf dem Helm?


----------



## Xah88 (23. Januar 2015)

Zur Info: Ich habe meinem (von Flatout aufs Meta optimierten) Fox Float mal in den Bikemarkt gestellt. Meta-Fahrer bekämen natürlich einen extra-Rabatt  
Ride on, Alex


----------



## Apeman (24. Januar 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Hattest die Kamera auf dem Helm?



Jup. Hatte einen Fullface auf und das Visier abmontiert. Geht aber auch so wenn du die richtigen Halterungen oder Bastelzeugs hast 

Hier ein video dazu von user endO: 
Anders als endO hab ich den Winkel der gopro mehr zum Lenker gemacht.


----------



## Blue729 (27. Januar 2015)

Weiß jemand welche Hinterbaukennlinie das meta v3 hat?

Linerar, oder progressiv?


----------



## wooky123 (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand Das Gewicht vom anodisierten Meta am v3 Rahmen? Wieviel Gewicht spart der zum lackierten. Mich würde das gewogene Gewicht interessieren.

Grüße Wooky


----------



## Xah88 (30. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Hinterbaukennlinie das meta v3 hat?
> 
> Linerar, oder progressiv?





wooky123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weiß jemand Das Gewicht vom anodisierten Meta am v3 Rahmen? Wieviel Gewicht spart der zum lackierten. Mich würde das gewogene Gewicht interessieren.
> 
> Grüße Wooky



Jungs,...Das alles ist über SuFu, Google, Commencal / Techbook herausfindbar....


----------



## wooky123 (30. Januar 2015)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Jungs,...Das alles ist über SuFu, Google, Commencal / Techbook herausfindbar....



Mich interessiert nicht das Gewicht aus dem Techbook sondern das Gewicht das selber gewogen wurde.


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Februar 2015)

Für Interessierte, Dämpfer mit AGB im Meta


----------



## getin2000 (5. Februar 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Für Interessierte, Dämpfer mit AGB im Meta


4Stoke, Du hast doch ein M. Kannst Du mal Oberrohr (Hor.), Steuerrohr und Radstand messen? Hatte gestern ein 2015er V3 650 M in der Hand und die Maße haben nicht mit denen von Commencal übereingestimmt. Steuerrohr war z.B. ein cm länger (115 statt 105)! Ansonsten schwanke ich weil mit 188/92 an der Grenze zwischen L und XL. Meinungen hierzu?


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Februar 2015)

getin2000 schrieb:


> 4Stoke, Du hast doch ein M. Kannst Du mal Oberrohr (Hor.), Steuerrohr und Radstand messen? Hatte gestern ein 2015er V3 650 M in der Hand und die Maße haben nicht mit denen von Commencal übereingestimmt. Steuerrohr war z.B. ein cm länger (115 statt 105)! Ansonsten schwanke ich weil mit 188/92 an der Grenze zwischen L und XL. Meinungen hierzu?



Ich habe einen L Rahmen (190cm).
Bei 188cm würde ich ganz klar zum L Rahmen greifen.
Allein auch wenn du es irgendwann wieder verkaufen willst, mit XL wirds deutlich schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getin2000 (5. Februar 2015)

Dank für die Einschätzung! Miss doch torzdem mal nach wenn Du mal Zeit hast ob die L-Werte stimmen. War schon kurios gestern im Bikeshop


----------



## JDEM (11. Februar 2015)

Falls wer noch nen Rahmen sucht: http://www.probikeshop.com/commencal-meta-am-frame-27-5-yellow-2014/92053.html

Hab mir auch einen bestellt und sollte am Wochenende hier sein.

Jemand ne Ahnung ob da schon ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter reinpasst?


----------



## elfGrad (11. Februar 2015)

Glaube nein sieht von den Fotos der Schwinge auch nicht danach aus


----------



## JDEM (12. Februar 2015)

Okay, danke... Sollte morgen da sein, dann werd ich mir das mal anschauen


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Februar 2015)

Suche eine Alternative zur verbauten Maxle Steckachse:

Passt die Syntace 142x12 am Meta ggf. ohne Probleme?


----------



## JDEM (12. Februar 2015)

Syntace X12 hat ein anderes Gewinde, passt demnach nicht.


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Februar 2015)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Syntace X12 hat ein anderes Gewinde, passt demnach nicht.


 Ok schade.
Gibt es eine Alternative zur maxle?


----------



## JDEM (13. Februar 2015)

Bin auch noch auf der Suche - angeblich gibt es von Reverse eine mit 12x142mm für Sram.

http://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/la...2mm-schwarz/?gclid=CO-ro_fe3sMCFSYHwwodIYIAiA


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Februar 2015)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bin auch noch auf der Suche - angeblich gibt es von Reverse eine mit 12x142mm für Sram.
> 
> http://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/la...2mm-schwarz/?gclid=CO-ro_fe3sMCFSYHwwodIYIAiA



ok ich suche eine ohne Schnellspanner
die maxle löst sich immer, suche jetzt was zum Schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (17. Februar 2015)

Für Interessierte, auch der Monarch RC3 Debon Air passt ins Meta 2015. Es ist allerdings auch mm-Arbeit aufgrund der größeren Luftkammer.


----------



## trailboss79 (17. Februar 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> ok ich suche eine ohne Schnellspanner
> die maxle löst sich immer, suche jetzt was zum Schrauben



Ich habe eine Carbon Ti, aber die löst sich auch, dann hilft nur grobes anziehen....

http://www.carbon-ti.com/products/axles-and-quick-releases/x-lock-12-mm-rear/x-lock-x-maxle-12-x-142


----------



## JDEM (18. Februar 2015)

Kaum da, schon der erste Ärger - Die Kurbel passt nicht. 
Die von mir gewählte Next SL hat ja ne 30mm Welle und stößt gegen die Verjüngung im Tretlagergehäuse


----------



## Cambria (27. Februar 2015)

trailboss79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 297114



Was ist denn das für ein Dämpferschutz? Irgendwie mag ich den originalen Neoprenlappen loswerden


----------



## trailboss79 (27. Februar 2015)

Cambria schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Dämpferschutz? Irgendwie mag ich den originalen Neoprenlappen loswerden



Ein zurechtgeschnittener 26'' Schlauch....


----------



## 4Stroke (7. März 2015)

Kennt jemand das *Maß* für eine passende *Sattelklemme*?
Was misst das Sattelrohr außen? 
Kann leider gerade nicht messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (7. März 2015)

Hat 34,9mm außen.


----------



## Apeman (21. März 2015)

Commencal Meta AM 650B Gr. L
Jetzt mit Magic Marry


----------



## DocThrasher (22. März 2015)

Hey Apeman,

bin gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen, wenn mein Hobel mal fertig wird  

Cool wäre, wenn Ihr mal messen würdet und die Ergebnisse hier postet:

http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Schwalbe-Magic Mary.html

Wenn man keine Vergleiche hat, ist die Auswahl des passenden Reifens schwierig.


----------



## 4Stroke (31. März 2015)

Schaltwerk:

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn das Schaltwerk am Schaltauge verschraubt wird, ein minimaler Spalt bleibt. Höchstens 1mm, dennoch ist an dieser Stelle Spiel vorhanden!? Schraube ist ganz angezogen.

Ist das normal? Ist ein Sram X7 Type 2 Schaltwerk.


----------



## Xah88 (19. April 2015)

Nicht das hier was einstaubt...

Das gute alte Meta´chen läuft und läuft (sogar im Bikepark):















und ein mal dezente Federwegsausnutzung:





Schicke Woche euch,

Alex


----------



## deralteser (19. April 2015)

Xah88 schrieb:


> und ein mal dezente Federwegsausnutzung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bämmmm!!!! Geiles Bild!


----------



## 4Stroke (21. April 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> Commencal Meta AM 650B Gr. L
> Jetzt mit Magic Marry



Was sagt bei deinen Laufrädern die Speichenspannung?

Hatte sie schon 1x sicherheitshalber nachzentrieren lassen.

Inzwischen hat die Spannung mancher Speichen schon wieder nachgelassen.


----------



## Apeman (21. April 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Was sagt bei deinen Laufrädern die Speichenspannung?
> 
> Hatte sie schon 1x sicherheitshalber nachzentrieren lassen.
> 
> Inzwischen hat die Spannung mancher Speichen schon wieder nachgelassen.



Kein Plan. Sowa check ich erst wenn die Neue Felge kommt ;-)


----------



## Yan0sh (28. April 2015)

Hat von euch schon wer Erfahrung mit einem Angleset im Meta 650B? Hab mir gedacht wenn man -1° oder -1,5° einbaut kommt man ca auf den flacheren LW eines SXs und der Radstand sollte sich dementsprechent auch verlängern, wenn ich keinen Denkfehler hab?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. April 2015)

Hallo Jungs, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Ergänzung zu meinem Torque FRX. Ursprünglich war das Rad mal als Alleskönner gedacht. Das tut es soweit auch, nur ist es mir für die alltäglichen Trails und Endurotouren doch etwas zu träge geworden. 
Ich habe mich auf Anhieb in das Design vom Meta verliebt. Jetzt stellen sich mir noch ein paar Fragen. V4 oder V3 oder evtl. sogar das SX? Mit 189cm und kurzbeinigen 89cm SL liege ich genau zwischen L und XL. Das 520er Sitzrohr macht mir Sorgen. Da wird es mit einer 125er Reverb schon knapp. Hat jemand ähnliche Maße?
Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Commencal irgendwo zu testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb_666 (28. April 2015)

Ich würd dir zum L raten. Bin 185cm und SL IIRC auch irgendwo in Deinem Bereich - ich fahr das 2012er in L und empfinde das keinesfalls als klein.
Statt der Reverb einfach ne 150er KS Lev rein und gut is


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. April 2015)

Die 150er würde bei ner L passen, bei XL nicht. Da könnte ich die Stütze nicht soweit versenken, dass meine Sitzposition passt. Ich muss sagen ich tendiere eher zur XL. Beim Torque wünsche ich mir ab und zu mehr Reach. Hat jemand für das alte 26er AM den Reach für L und XL parat? Im Netz gibts dazu keine Angabe. Oder entsprechen der Reach dem 27.5er?


----------



## ykcor (30. April 2015)

Yan0sh schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon wer Erfahrung mit einem Angleset im Meta 650B? Hab mir gedacht wenn man -1° oder -1,5° einbaut kommt man ca auf den flacheren LW eines SXs und der Radstand sollte sich dementsprechent auch verlängern, wenn ich keinen Denkfehler hab?



Ich fahre im SX ein AngleSet von 1°. Ein deutlicher Unterschied ist nicht zu merken, nur dass der Cane Creek fleissig am knacken ist. Demnach beim Versuch auf andere Steuersätze, wie zB die von WorksComponents, zurückgreifen.


----------



## seb_666 (30. April 2015)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich tendiere eher zur XL. Beim Torque wünsche ich mir ab und zu mehr Reach. Hat jemand für das alte 26er AM den Reach für L und XL parat? Im Netz gibts dazu keine Angabe. Oder entsprechen der Reach dem 27.5er?



Du kommst anscheinend aus Zwickau - dann guck doch mal in Chemnitz bei http://commencal-bikes.de/ evtl. hat der Thomas was passendes zum Probefahren da.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (30. April 2015)

Auf der Seite war ich schon öfters und bin nicht auf die Idee gekommen ins Impressum zu schauen. Ich dachte Commencal vertreibt nur noch direkt. Danke dir!


----------



## Yan0sh (30. April 2015)

ykcor schrieb:


> Ich fahre im SX ein AngleSet von 1°. Ein deutlicher Unterschied ist nicht zu merken, nur dass der Cane Creek fleissig am knacken ist. Demnach beim Versuch auf andere Steuersätze, wie zB die von WorksComponents, zurückgreifen.



Fährst du +1 oder -1? Ich hab mal ein paar Sachen bei Commencal nachgefragt:

1. Punkto Angleset geht klar bei ihnen, sowohl auf Garantie gesehen usw, aber genau wie @ykcor erwähnt hat, wird es angeblich recht schwierig das ganze ohne knacken einzustellen.

2. Als AGB Dämpfer empfehlen sie von Haus aus den Monarch + Debon Air, mit Compression L und Rebound M Tune.


----------



## Christian_85 (1. Mai 2015)

Moin, bezieht sich das mit dem Tune wohl auch auf das AM?

Gruß


----------



## Yan0sh (1. Mai 2015)

@Christian_85 hab extra das Tune fürs Meta AM nachgefragt. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich auch zunächst mal den Monarch RC3 + DA in M/M bestellen und mal testen... Hab den auch nirgends mit M/L Tune gefunden im Netz... 

Hab lediglich das ShimStack für M/L gefunden: http://www.gabelprofi.de/Nach-Herst...us-Reb-Low-Comp-Low-3-CF-60lbs-LF-320-B1.html - den gibts aber in 2 Varianten, 60 lbs und 80 lbs, wobei ich denk dass das die Auslösehärte ist??

Angeblich kann man auch eine oder 2 der Scheiben entfernen um auf den L Tune zu kommen, da hab ich aber nichts genaues dazu gefunden...

LG Yannick


----------



## hermscher (1. Mai 2015)

ist es möglich ein Meta AM 26 zoll mit dem hinterbau des 650b umzurüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_85 (2. Mai 2015)

Kannst dann ja mal berichten wie er sich so macht, wollte mir auch den Debon Air in M/M bestellen  Im Bikemarkt sind manchmal welche mit dem M/L Tune aus den neuen Metas, die muessten dann doch eigentlich passen. Der Fox nervt echt, muss da so viel Druck draufmachen


----------



## Yan0sh (2. Mai 2015)

Dauert leider noch, werde das Bike erst kommende Woche bestellen.. werde aber gerne berichten, wenn es soweit ist!

@hermscher frag am besten bei Commencal nach, denk dass es schon möglich ist, glaub aber dass die Geo vom 26" bissl anders ist!


----------



## elfGrad (4. Mai 2015)

hermscher schrieb:


> ist es möglich ein Meta AM 26 zoll mit dem hinterbau des 650b umzurüsten?


Hatte ich bei Commencal schonmal gefragt und mir wurde gesagt das es nicht möglich sei.


----------



## Yan0sh (13. Mai 2015)

Hab gestern das Bike bekommen, geiles Gerät Aber dann ist mir nach einigem Rumbasteln dieser "Riss" in der Schweißnaht zwischen Unterrohr und Tretlager aufgefallen... Denk mir dass der an sich normal ist, weil man da nicht zum schweißen ran kommt und das Rohr halt offen ist und man ihn deswegen sieht.. Wie schaut das bei euch aus? bin noch nicht gefahren damit!

Lg Yannick


----------



## seb_666 (13. Mai 2015)

Hm, normal sieht das für mich nicht aus...
Schreib doch mal ne Mail an Commencal mit dem Bild.


----------



## Yan0sh (13. Mai 2015)

Ich hab ihnen vorher mal geschrieben, die checken das daweil ab mit ihrer Produktion. Ich poste die Antwort sobald ich was weiß!

Von außen schaut die Naht auf jedenfall gut aus!

LG Yannick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yan0sh (14. Mai 2015)

Orginale Antwort: "Les marques de soudure à l’intérieur du tube diagonal sont normales. Cela montre que la soudure a correctement pénétré la jonction entre le tube diagonal et le boitier. Etant donné que la soudure se fait par l’extérieur, il n’est pas possible d’obtenir une forme régulière à l’intérieur du tube, elle diffère d’un vélo à l'autre. Quoi qu’il en soit cette soudure est totalement sûre, j’ai également demandé confirmation à l’un de nos ingénieurs et il me confirme que vous pouvez rouler votre vélo sans problème."

Für die die es nicht verstehen, hier die Übersetzung:
Der "Riss" bzw die Spuren auf der Innenseite der Schweißnaht im Unterrohr sind normal! Diese Spuren zeigen dass die Schweißnaht richtig ausgeführt wurde und erfolgreich das Tretlager mit dem Unterrohr verbunden wurde. Eben weil die Schweißnaht ausserhalb angelegt wird, ist es quasi unmöglich es "hübsch" im Inneren ausschauen zu lassen und somit schaut diese Naht auch bei jedem anders aus. Somit ist diese Naht komplett normal und sicher, und das Rad kann ohne Probleme gefahren werden.

Unnötige Unruhe also 

LG Yannick


----------



## seb_666 (14. Mai 2015)

Bestens! Mir ist auch erst hinterher klar geworden, dass die Stelle IM Unterrohr ist.
Mein '12er Meta AM hat an der Stelle gar keine so große Öffnung (nur zwei Langlöcher wo Brems- und Schaltleitungen rauskommen).


----------



## seb_666 (14. Mai 2015)

Hat schonmal jemand die Lager am ('12er) Meta AM gewechselt?
Gibt's da evtl. günstigere Alternativen zu den auf der Commencal-Seite angebotenen Ersatzteilen?
Wie funktioniert der Wechsel dann? Benötigt man irgendein Spezialwerkzeug?
Die Lager scheinen ja recht fest eingepresst zu sein...


----------



## Yan0sh (15. Mai 2015)

Kauf dir gleich gescheite Industrielager, wenn du sie schon tauschst! Hab sie mal bei meinem V3 DH gewechselt: Einfach ne Gewindestange mit Muttern, Beilagscheiben und abgeklebtem "Rohr" (dient nur als "Auffangbehälter" für die ausgepressten Lager) zum auspressen verwenden. Aufbau auf Stange: Mutter - 2 dicke Beilagscheiben - Mutter(n) in Größe des Lagers - Lager - abgeklebtes Rohr - 2 Beilagscheiben und Mutter. Hat super funktioniert! Zum Einpressen das gleiche, halt nur ohne dieses Rohr, da kannst du alternativ die alten Lager anstelle von den Muttern zum Einpressen verwenden. Vielleicht kennt ja noch wer eine elegantere Methode 

LG Yannick


----------



## seb_666 (15. Mai 2015)

Gute Idee, so könnt's funktionieren 
Ich würd bei den Lagern zu SKF greifen - wird zwar etwas teurer als bei Commencal, dafür halt keine Chinaware.


----------



## DerohneName (16. Mai 2015)

Soo ich habe irgendwie ein Proooblem

Wenn ich mein Pressfit GXP BB92 Innenlager montieren möchte passt die eine Seite nicht ganz rein, ohne dass ein Teil absplittert während der Montage, da das Innenlager ja nicht komplett ausgefräst wurde....

Habt ihr ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und ist es egal, solange das Innenlager fest drinnen sitzt?


----------



## seb_666 (16. Mai 2015)

Ich denke, dass Du dann Probleme mit der Kurbel bekommst.
Ich würd die Lager nochmal rausnehmen und den Lagersitz sauber ausfräsen (lassen).


----------



## DerohneName (16. Mai 2015)

Das heißt wohl, dass das Innenlager nicht sauber ausgefräst wurde.... fuck

Kann man das in einem Bikeshop ausfräsen lassen?


----------



## seb_666 (16. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte dich so verstanden, dass da noch Farbreste o. Ä. im Lagersitz waren. Die Lager sollten auf jeden Fall bündig sitzen.
Im Bikeshop sollten die auf jeden Fall das passende Werkzeug dahaben. Vielleicht kannst Du die Lager auch gleich einpressen lassen.
Das sollte ja nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## DerohneName (16. Mai 2015)

SO hab das jetzt anders gelöst...

Also es ist so, dass das BB  nicht vollkommen rund ausgefräst ist und das GXP Pressfit Innenlager auf der einen Seite zu lange ist und so splittern würde .. hab jetzt einfach ein Teil vom Innenlager abgesägt und das passt auch so laut Shop.. ging ohne Probleme zum montieren!

Aber danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (16. Mai 2015)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand die Lager am ('12er) Meta AM gewechselt?
> Gibt's da evtl. günstigere Alternativen zu den auf der Commencal-Seite angebotenen Ersatzteilen?
> Wie funktioniert der Wechsel dann? Benötigt man irgendein Spezialwerkzeug?
> Die Lager scheinen ja recht fest eingepresst zu sein...



Es tut ein günstiges Werkzeug zum Auschlagen der Lager von ebay für 30€.



seb_666 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, so könnt's funktionieren
> Ich würd bei den Lagern zu SKF greifen - wird zwar etwas teurer als bei Commencal, dafür halt keine Chinaware.



Lager findest du bei Kugellager express, die SKF Lager werden sich wahrscheinlich nicht rentieren. Warum wurde hier schon im Forum diskutiert. Aber soll jeder machen wie er möchte .



DerohneName schrieb:


> SO hab das jetzt anders gelöst...
> 
> Also es ist so, dass das BB  nicht vollkommen rund ausgefräst ist und das GXP Pressfit Innenlager auf der einen Seite zu lange ist und so splittern würde .. hab jetzt einfach ein Teil vom Innenlager abgesägt und das passt auch so laut Shop.. ging ohne Probleme zum montieren!
> 
> Aber danke für deine Hilfe



Ist auch richtig so, einmal eingepresst ist es zu 100% dicht.


----------



## seb_666 (16. Mai 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Lager findest du bei Kugellager express, die SKF Lager werden sich wahrscheinlich nicht rentieren. Warum wurde hier schon im Forum diskutiert. Aber soll jeder machen wie er möchte .



Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich Lager tauschen würde, daher bin ich für jegliche Hinweise dankbar.
Lohnt sich denn die Edelstahl-Variante ggü. der normalen? Ich nehme mal an, Edelstahl ist haltbarer?


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Mai 2015)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich Lager tauschen würde, daher bin ich für jegliche Hinweise dankbar.
> Lohnt sich denn die Edelstahl-Variante ggü. der normalen? Ich nehme mal an, Edelstahl ist haltbarer?



Bau die alten erstmal aus und guck mal welche Lager das sind, werden wohl 2RS gedichtet sein.
Material steht auf der Kugellager Express Seite bei den jeweiligen Lagern bei, dürfte sowieso Edelstahl sein. 
Wenn du viel fährst gönndeinem Rad 1x im Frühjahr neue Lager und fertig =)(was an sich kostenmäßig keine große Investition ist).
Neue Lager vor einbau einfrieren und man kann auch minimal Öl auf den Lagersitz geben, dann rutscht es besser rein. 

Dann google mal nach einem Auspress/Einpresswerkzeug. Kauft man 1x, fertig.


----------



## seb_666 (16. Mai 2015)

Ich hab das Bike gerade auf dem Montageständer stehen und hatte die Tage den Hinterbau zum Reinigen zerlegt.
Dabei ist mir halt aufgefallen, dass mindestens ein Lager fertig ist.
Ich hab das Bike jetzt 2.5 Jahre und bin 6.000 km damit gefahren - ich denke, das ist von der Haltbarkeit ok...
Ich würde halt gleich alle Lager wechseln, wenn ich schonmal dabei bin.

Die originalen Lager scheinen mir nicht Edelstahl zu sein, daher meine Frage.... die kleinen sind 6902-2RS; die Hauptlagern müssten 6804-2RS sein.
Edelstahl wäre meines Wissens doch "SS 6xxx-2RS" - das ist halt ein nicht ganz zu vernachlässigender Faktor von 5-6 am Endpreis.

PS: Als Werkzeug dann sowas hier?


----------



## seb_666 (19. Mai 2015)

So, 1x10 Umbau fertig


----------



## Apeman (24. Mai 2015)

hat schon wer schlechte erfahrungen mit den alpha wheels lrs gemacht. bei mir halten die dinger bis jetzt, hab aber auch schon horror-storys im internet gelesen...


----------



## Yan0sh (26. Mai 2015)

Grüßt euch,

Konnte nun endlich mein Rad fertigstellen und am Wochenende eine kleine Testrunde drehen  Das Rad ist der Hammer!! Ging auf dem Hometrail sogar besser als mein altes V3 DH 

Wegen dem Dämpfer: Ich hab den verbauten Monarch RT3 (M/L) gleich gegen den Monarch + RC3 (M/M) getauscht, und muss sagen dass der Hinterbau im M/M Tune sehr feinfühlig gearbeitet hat (insofern man dass nach 2 Ausfahrten behaupten kann, ohne überhaupt den andern mit M/L Tune gefahren zu sein).

Natürlich gibts auch 2 Bilder zum Ausritt 












LG Yannick


----------



## Christian_85 (27. Mai 2015)

Habe eben auch den RS DA in M/M verbaut und schnell probe gerollt, fühlt sich um Welten besser an. Das Ansprechverhalten ist ebenfalls besser, da tragen die Huber Buchsen sicher ihren Teil zu bei  Hat sich gelohnt, am WE wird auf dem Trail getestet!

Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Mai 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> hat schon wer schlechte erfahrungen mit den alpha wheels lrs gemacht. bei mir halten die dinger bis jetzt, hab aber auch schon horror-storys im internet gelesen...



Nein, du solltest nach einigen km die Speichenspannung checken und ggf. korrigieren, dann hält er auch. 
Lager können bei Bedarf einfach gewechselt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (9. Juni 2015)

Weiß jemand wann die 2016er Modelle auf den Markt kommen? Ich bin nun kurz davor ein Meta zu kaufen. Mich würde es ärgern, wenn in einem Monat die Vorjahresmodelle reduziert werden. Solange kann ich dann auch noch warten. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, konnte man die 2015er Räder schon im August 2014 bestellen.


----------



## seb_666 (9. Juni 2015)

Die Abverkäufe fangen meines Wissens ab ca. Ende August an. Nach der Eurobike...


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Juni 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> hat schon wer schlechte erfahrungen mit den alpha wheels lrs gemacht. bei mir halten die dinger bis jetzt, hab aber auch schon horror-storys im internet gelesen...



Update: 
Mein Alpha LRS ist nun in der Werkstatt.
Es haben sich im etwas härteren Geläuf einfach 2 Speichen aus dem hinteren Laufrad verabschiedet. Von Überanspruchung kann aber nicht wirklich die Rede sein. Komplett gelöst und aus dem Nippel gefallen. Machte sich erst durch klimpern bemerkbar.


----------



## Apeman (21. Juni 2015)

hattest du die speichenspannung gecheckt?


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Juni 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> hattest du die speichenspannung gecheckt?



Ja, das war ca. 400km davor.


----------



## Apeman (19. Juli 2015)

Um mal bisserl Schwung in die Bude zu bringen. Video Quali ist mies, biken war trotzdem ein Traum mit dem Meta! Denke es kommt rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (3. August 2015)

Sorry für OT, Fährt jemand die Sram Guide RS am Meta? Möchte die DB5 ersetzen. Leitungen sollten ja die selben sein.


----------



## 4Stroke (8. August 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, Fährt jemand die Sram Guide RS am Meta? Möchte die DB5 ersetzen. Leitungen sollten ja die selben sein.



Ja fahre ich. Geht.
Nimm lieber die xt .


----------



## Apeman (10. August 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Apeman (11. August 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ja fahre ich. Geht.
> Nimm lieber die xt .



Was gefällt dir an den Guide Rs nicht?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (18. August 2015)

Hat zufällig jemand diesen Rahmenschutz verbaut? Hat sich das Unterrohr beim V3 über die Jahre geändert? Die nächste Frage ist wie groß der Unterschied bei den verschieden Rahmengrößen ist. Ich hatte die Jungs mal kontaktiert, da ist aber nichts bei rum gekommen.


----------



## Xah88 (18. August 2015)

Ich habe ihn verbaut...was ist deine Frage ?

(Mein Rahmen = Größe L)


----------



## Hendrik1988 (18. August 2015)

Meine Frage ist, ob er bei allen Modelljahren und Größen des V3 passt. Ich habe eine 2015er V3 in L. Wie ist das Teil so von der Verarbeitung, Passform und Wandstärke?


----------



## Xah88 (19. August 2015)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist, ob er bei allen Modelljahren und Größen des V3 passt.


Für 2012 kann ich es dir bestätigen und vermute, dass es für alle 26" keine großen Änderungen am Unterrohr gab. Versichern kann ich dir das aber nicht (am besten bei Commencal nachfragen oder Rockguardz weiter auf die Nerven gehen)



Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 2015er V3 in L. Wie ist das Teil so von der Verarbeitung, Passform und Wandstärke?



Verarbeitung: so weit sehr gut
Passform: Richtige Handhabung ist enorm wichtig, sonst reißt dir das Ding. Du musst es in ein heißes Wasserbad legen, denn nur im warmen Zustand lässt es sich um das Unterrohr ziehen. Im kalten Zustand reißt es. Passform ist bei mir nicht ganz perfekt (steht vorne leicht offen/liegt nicht ganz perfekt an)
Wandstärke: dünn, aber ausreichend...Carbon halt...


----------



## Apeman (7. September 2015)

Gibt es bei Commencal die Gummiabdichtungen für die innenverlegten Züge auch im Set zu kaufen? Finde die auf der Seite nicht... Mein Remotekabel ist schon ganz "angeschliffen"


----------



## DerohneName (8. September 2015)

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/complete-joints-kit-for-supreme-and-meta-c2x12502547
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/internal-joints-passing-for-meta-6-units-c2x12502288

Die da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (15. September 2015)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Verarbeitung: so weit sehr gut
> Passform: Richtige Handhabung ist enorm wichtig, sonst reißt dir das Ding. Du musst es in ein heißes Wasserbad legen, denn nur im warmen Zustand lässt es sich um das Unterrohr ziehen. Im kalten Zustand reißt es. Passform ist bei mir nicht ganz perfekt (steht vorne leicht offen/liegt nicht ganz perfekt an)
> Wandstärke: dünn, aber ausreichend...Carbon




Danke auf jeden Fall für die Infos. Ich habe mich dagegen entschieden und werde mir ein Laminierset zusammenstellen. Ist zwar vorerst etwas teurer, es wird aber nicht bei dem einen Teil bleiben.


Nach 2 Monaten mit dem Meta V3 möchte ich kurz ein paar Worte loswerden.
Das Rad ist momentan mein absoluter Liebling. Mein Torque wird nur noch für den Park ausgepackt, wobei das Meta da auch recht gut funktionieren würde.
Der Rahmen macht einen extrem soliden, fast unzerstörbaren Eindruck. Der Hinterbau ist sehr steif, was mir bei 90Kg Fahrergewicht gut entgegen kommt. Größe L bei 189cm und SL89cm passt auch sehr gut. Ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel würde dem Rad sicher gut tun, aber so passt das schon.
Die originalen Laufräder habe ich sofort gegen Hope Hoops getauscht und fahre jetzt tubeless, wobei hinten nun ein DHR II anstatt des unterdimensionierten Ardent rollt. Was für ein Traum, nie wieder Snakebites!
Eine Reverb ist noch dazu gekommen. Ich schätze mal das Gewicht pendelt sich irgendwo zwischen 14-15kg ein. Aber das stört überhaupt nicht. Das Rad lässt sich spielerisch bewegen. Der Vortrieb auf dem Trail ist sehr schön.

Was ich bemängeln muss, ist die Schaltung. 1x10 funktioniert m.M. nicht. Die Schaltperformance hat schnell nachgelassen. Das 10fach X7 Schaltwerk spannt in den letzten Gängen so gut wie gar nicht, obwohl es beim 42er Ritzel fast auf Anschlag ist,  sowohl von der Spannung als auch vom Röllchenabstand. Das sorgt doch ab und zu für eine abspringende Kette. Wenn das Kit verschlissen ist, werde ich wohl auf Shimano 11x gehen.
Zum Dämpfer: Ich glaube die kleine Luftkammer des Monarch passt nicht ganz zum Hinterbau. Im mittleren Bereich könnte der Hinterbau etwas straffer sein. Hinten raus wird er dann zu progressiv. Selbst bei 30% SAG bleibt fast 1cm Hub übrig, egal was ich mache. Normalerweise fahre ich nicht mehr als 25% am Meta. Eine Option wäre mal die DebonAir Luftkammer zu testen. Laut Commencal soll sie nicht passen. Ich habe aber schon Bilder mit DebonAir am V3 gesehen. Ist wohl ein sehr knappes Ding. Werksseitig sind nicht zufällig Volumenspacer beim Monarch verbaut?


----------



## Yan0sh (15. September 2015)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Eine Option wäre mal die DebonAir Luftkammer zu testen. Laut Commencal soll sie nicht passen. Ich habe aber schon Bilder mit DebonAir am V3 gesehen. Ist wohl ein sehr knappes Ding. Werksseitig sind nicht zufällig Volumenspacer beim Monarch verbaut?



Keine Spacer verbaut. Ich fahr nen DebonAir Monarch + im Meta V3 mit 3 Spacern und 180 PSI, das kommt auf 30% Sag, wieg allerdings auch nur 70 kg.  Hast Recht es ist etwas knapp mit der größeren Luftkammer, da schleift aber nix. Ich nutze den Federweg übrigens komplett, ca 2mm bleiben über ohne Durchschlag und ich fahr alles damit, auch im Bikepark, super Kiste!


----------



## Xah88 (15. September 2015)

Dito, habe auch den DebonAir mit +10kg von dir ...Eng, aber funktioniert


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. September 2015)

Schon einmal gut zu wissen. Noch interessanter wäre ob der CC DB Inline passt. Commencal sagt nein, Cane Creeks Fit Finder behauptet das Gegenteil.


----------



## Mx343 (16. September 2015)

Mal eine Frage zu der 1x10, wie schaltet man eigentlich aufs 42er Ritzel, das müssten dann doch 11 anstatt 10 Ritzel sein.
Oder wurde das 36er durch das 42er ersetzt?


----------



## seb_666 (16. September 2015)

Das 17er Ritzel wird entfernt und die freigewordene Position "oben" mit dem 42 wieder aufgefüllt.
Idealerweise schmeißt man das 15er Ritzel auch noch raus und ersetzt es durch ein 16er, so dass man statt einer 11-13-15-19-... Abstufung 11-13-16-19-... hat.


----------



## AlbertSchwabl (21. Oktober 2015)

Hi ich hoff ich bin hier richtig. Bin bis jetzt nur DH Bikes gefahren Rotwild, Bergamont, Specialized usw. Schön langsam stört es mich immer mit den Lift zu fahren oder den Schweren Bock rauf zu schieben. Hab im Sommer mal das Giant Reign 2 LTD probiert und es hat mir sehr gefallen (wollte mir auch eins kaufen) aber jetzt hab ich das Commencal gefunden und bin total begeister vom Aussehen. Hab leider keine Erfahrung mit der Marke da es bei uns (Saalbach Hinterglemm) weit und breit keines gibt. Bin jetzt bei der Entscheidung V3 oder V4 bin eher auf Bergabspaß aus. Könnt Ihr mir etwas helfen und wie seit Ihr so zufrieden damit. Leider kann ich keins Probefahren.


----------



## JDEM (21. Oktober 2015)

Wo wohnst du denn? Das Meta V3 ist schon laut einigen Aussagen bergablastiger als das V4, stabil gebaut ist es auf jeden Fall. Hab das V3 als 650B Version jetzt die Saison gefahren und war immer zufrieden, hat auch mal dickere Freeride und Downhill Aktionen überstanden.


----------



## seb_666 (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mein V3 in Saalbach auch schon einige Berge zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit rauf- und runtergeschickt, sowohl die Park-Strecken als auch Touren. 
Damit machst Du auf jeden Fall keinen Fehler, auch wenn's nicht das leichteste Bike ist 
Das V4 bin ich noch nicht gefahren.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlbertSchwabl (21. Oktober 2015)

Leicht ist nicht wichtig, Robust aber es soll auch halbwegs im Rahmen bleiben das man es auch mal bis auf Gipfelkreuz tragen kann 
Was würdet Ihr bei Körpergröße 170 fahren? S oder doch eher M ich würde eher das S nehmen da ich auf verspielte Bikes stehe


----------



## seb_666 (21. Oktober 2015)

Meins ist L (ich bin 185) - bei 170 würd ich wahrscheinlich auch das S nehmen.
Als Orientierung: Gewicht ist bei mir ca 15 kg mit 1x10, 36er Van und Saint Bremse und -Pedale. Also eher stabil als leicht aufgebaut


----------



## AlbertSchwabl (21. Oktober 2015)

Wie viel Federweg? 160


----------



## seb_666 (21. Oktober 2015)

Ja, 160mm. Bild gibts eine Seite weiter vorn.


----------



## Jakten (22. Oktober 2015)

Ist das 2014 baugleich mit dem 2015er?
Wenn ja würde ich mich mal gerne auf @seb_666 's Meta setzen 

Überlege mir den V3 oder den V4 Rahmen Anfang nächsten Jahres evtl. zu gönnen.
Den V3 kann man auch mit einer 170er Gabel fahren, oder?
Es würde zwar zuerst eine Pike reinkommen, aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## Yan0sh (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab nen V3 in M in Innsbruck, falls du mal da in der Nähe wärst  Ich würd doch eher zu M tendieren, bin 177 und hab das M, das passt für mich soweit gut, aber es kommt mir auch eher klein vor! Ich fahr mit dem Ding übrigens alles, auch Bikeparkstrecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yan0sh (22. Oktober 2015)

@Jakten der Federweg der Gabel ist prinzipiell egal, damit die Geo stimmt muss die Axle to Crown Länge passen, in dem Fall 545mm


----------



## Jakten (22. Oktober 2015)

Bin 182cm
Und Innsbruck ist nicht ganz meine Gegend 

Seb kommt aus Dortmund, das passt schon ganz gut


----------



## Yan0sh (22. Oktober 2015)

War auf den @AlbertSchwabl bezogen  182 ist definitiv ein L!


----------



## seb_666 (22. Oktober 2015)

@Jakten, klar, kannst Dich gerne mal draufsetzen. 
Ich werd's dieses WE allerdings nicht zu einer Tour schaffen - Du müsstest entweder bei mir vorbeikommen oder Dich etwas gedulden  ->PM
Bei einer 170er Gabel müsste man probieren, wie es sich fährt. 
Rein von den Specs her, ist dann die Einbauhöhe bei den mir bekannten Gabeln 10mm zu groß.


----------



## DerohneName (22. Oktober 2015)

Ne 170er Gabel ist von Commencal noch zugelassen, mehr aber auch nicht. Lenkwinkel wird halt etwa flacher dadurch


----------



## AlbertSchwabl (23. Oktober 2015)

Jetz muss ich mal Mein Status verkaufen das ich wieder ein nettes Budget erreiche gg


----------



## Totoxl (29. November 2015)

Habe gerade den Faden endeckt, dürfen hier auch dei großen Jungs mitspielen 
Habe ein Meta AM 29", mit meinen knapp 2 Metern passt es super und trotz leichtem Übergewicht, fährt es Top 
Reifenfreiheit hinten könnte größer sein, ich brauch noch ne Alternative zum NN, aber da findet sich schon was.
Habe den Rahmen und Laufräder von einem IBC User, die Restlichen Teile kommen aus meinem Bestand.
Kein Bling Bling, aber es funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, nach Verschleiß wird gegen besseres getauscht.


----------



## Yan0sh (3. Dezember 2015)

So nachdem mein RS Monarch + DA nach nur 6 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben hat und es scheinbar kein Garantiefall sein soll (laut SRAM wurde der Serviceintervall nicht eingehalten, was ich mir aber nach 6 Monaten normalen Betriebs nicht vorstellen kann ), bin ich auf der Suche nach nem neuen Dämpfer! 


 

Bin nach der ganzen Garantieaktion nicht grad besonders begeistert drüber wieder einen RS zu kaufen. Kann wer was zum Kirk sagen oder hat ne andere Empfehlung? Interessieren würde mich vorallem ob der CCDB Inline nun passt oder nicht, hab im Netz ein Foto gefunden wo es zu klappen scheint! 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/tuzo-biker,18651/setup,27993

Was das 1x10 Zeug angeht, das funktioniert mit nem X7 echt nur grenzwertig. Hab Commencal geschrieben, weil das Gewinde der B-Schraube (lustigerweise mit Plastikeinsatz  ) kaputt war und ich es mit 2 Kontermuttern erstmal "repariert" bzw funktionsfähig gemacht hatte. Sie haben sich sofort entschuldigt und mir gleich ohne große Diskussion ein X9 Schaltwerk geschickt  Das X9 hab ich allerdings verkauft und werd mir jz ein 11fach zulegen

   

LG Yannick


----------



## seb_666 (3. Dezember 2015)

Bei 6 Monaten würde ich es versuchen, über die Händlergewährleistung abzuwickeln.
Wenn der Dämpfer noch knapp unter 6 Monate alt war, gibt's da eh keine Diskussion.


----------



## Yan0sh (3. Dezember 2015)

Sind eher 7, wurde halt nur ca 6 gefahren wenn überhaupt. Scheinbar gab es da doch ne große Diskussion zwischen Händler und SRAM, aber die zeigen keine Kulanz und ich krieg nur den kaputten Dämpfer zurück. 

Ich hab aber grad ne nette Mail von Commencal gekriegt die bestimmt auch einige freuen wird hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (19. Dezember 2015)

Servus Jungs,

ich habe mir auf Verdacht einen DB Inline gekauft. Jetzt habe ich gerade zwei Einbaupositionen getestet. Allerdings fehlen mir noch Buchsen, daher hat das System 1-2mm Spiel. Der DB Inline scheint tatsächlich ans 2015er Meta V3 650B zu passen. Dafür ausgelegt ist er aber nicht. Teilweise beträgt der Spielraum 1mm. Da sind wir locker im Bereich der Fertigungstoleranzen beim Schweißen. Es kann sein dass es bei einem anderen Meta nicht passt. Außerdem ist der Hinterbau kein unendlich steifes System, beim Fahren wird sich zeigen ob was schleift.


Hier die beiden Einbaupositionen:


*Variante 1 (Luftkammer oben):
*
Man kommt gut an das Ventil. Die Einsteller und der Climb Switch sind dagegen beschissen positioniert. Der Schmutzfänger liegt dort auch ziemlich straff an. Die einzig kritische Stelle ist an der Durchführung(rot markiert). Dort kann man zur Not mit asymmetrischen Buchsen gegensteuern. Die Variante sollte zu 99% funktionieren.


















*Variante 2 (Einsteller oben):*

Die Variante würde ich bevorzugen. Einsteller und Climb Switch sind oben und gut erreichbar. Das Ventil lässt sich in eine halbwegs gut erreichbare Position drehen. Allerdings ist diese Variante etwas kritischer. Die Engstelle zwischen Luftkammer und Durchführung bleibt und zusätzlich hat man zwischen Luftkammer und Schwinge nur minimales Spiel. Dort könnte man mit einer exzentrischen Buchse noch etwas rausholen.
















Ich habe jeweils durchgefedert und das sind alle kritischen Stellen die mir aufgefallen sind. Ende des Jahres müsste ich meine Buchsen haben. Dann werde ich berichten.


----------



## DonSchoeni (19. Dezember 2015)

Ist deine Schwinge Piggybag tauglich oder nur für inline Dämpfer?
Wenn es im V3 passt sollte es doch im Meta SX auch passen?
Der inline coil lässt ja auf sich warten


----------



## Hendrik1988 (19. Dezember 2015)

Die Schwinge vom 2015er Meta AM ist kompatibel zu Dämpfern mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Ich hab im Netz mal ein Bild vom SX mit DB Inline gesehen. Wird wohl ähnlich knapp sein.


----------



## DonSchoeni (20. Dezember 2015)

Hatte mal ein Bild mit inline Cc gepostet-anderer Thread.
Commencal hat ja geantwortet das es passen sollte.
Danke für deine Antwort
Wenn ich bei Cane Creek den Fit Finder nutze und das SX eingebe bekomme ich automatisch das Setup für das V3 obwohl der V3 Rahmen 150mm hat und das SX 160mm.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (20. Dezember 2015)

Mal eine Frage zu den Gleitlagern. Der DB Inline braucht welche mit 15,07mm Außendurchmesser. Kann es sein, dass das Standardmaße wie bei RockShox und Fox sind? Da könnte ich die Gleitlager bei meinem Monarch gleich auspressen. 
Exzentrische Buchsen beim Meta funktionieren übrigens nicht. Bei 10mm Innendurchmesser bleibt nur eine Wandstärke von 1,35mm. Also nichts mit mehr Platz an der Schwinge.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (3. Januar 2016)

Der DB Inline ist nun verbaut. Position 1 ist problemlos möglich, der Climbswitch ist aber beim Fahren recht bescheiden erreichbar. Deswegen habe ich den Dämpfer andersherum verbaut. Damit sind Einstellrädchen und CS sehr einfach zu erreichen. Allerdings hatte ich ab 2/3 des Dämpferhubs einen Kontakt zwischen Luftkammer und Schwinge(Position 2, Bild 2). Die Kontaktstelle liegt genau auf der Schweißnaht. Ich habe mit dem Dremel vielleicht 1mm Material auf einer Fläche von 5x10mm entfernt. Die Schweißnaht ist nicht einmal geglättet. 

Zum Dämpfer selbst kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Ich bin ihn kurz ohne Volumenspacer probegefahren. Bei 30% SAG konnte ich Durchschläge sehr einfach provozieren. Momentan ist ein großer Spacer verbaut und die Base Tunes von Cane Creek sind eingestellt. Bei der letzten Ausfahrt lag die Temperatur bei -8Grad. Da hatte ich keine große Lust mich um das Fahrwerk zu kümmern und die Einstellung ist auch um ein paar Klicks verfälscht. Ich kann sagen, dass der Federweg mit einem großen Spacer und 30% SAG sehr gut ausgenutzt wird. Reserven bei verpatzten Landungen hat man aber nicht und im mittleren Bereich könnte es etwas straffer sein. Die nächste Fahrt findet dann mit 2 großen Spacern statt. 

Nebenbei hatte ich ein einfaches kinematisches Modell vom Hinterbau erstellt. Hier sieht man dass der Hinterbau nur leicht progressiv ist. 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1945477]
	
[/URL]


----------



## HC4EVER (9. Januar 2016)

Hey Folks,

habe mich schon vor Ewigkeiten in den V3-Rahmen verliebt und werde wohl jetzt endlich zuschlagen 
Wäre super, wenn ihr mir bei den folgenden Fragen behilflich sein könntet:

1) Falls jemand ´nen 650B-Rahmen in S fährt: Bräuchte mal ein Maß für die Überstandshöhe (Boden bis tiefsten Punkt Oberrohr). Hab verdammt kurze Beine und das Meta ist quasi der einzige Rahmen, bei welchem mein Gemächt im Stand nicht auf´m Oberohr verdichtet wird 

2) Werde mich wohl für die schwarz anodisierte 2014er Version entscheiden. Können die Decals entfernt werden und sind beim 14er Modell bereits die Piggy-kompatiblen Kettenstreben verbaut? Hat sich die Geo zu 2015 überhaupt geändert?

3) Wollte ´nen Fox Float CTD reinklemmen. Welches Tuning (Luftkammergröße und co.) ist für den Meta-Hinterbau empfehlenswert?

BTW: Wird ´nen kompletter Eigenaufbau mit Mattoc, MT5, 1x11,... - kurzum ´nen potentes Trailbike!

Muchas Gracias für eure Hilfe! 
Kay


----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. Januar 2016)

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit einem Winkelsteuersatz gemacht. Die von Cane Creek und Workscomponents würde in Frage kommen. Benötigt wird eigentlich ein ZS44/ZS56. Ich würde unten gerne einen EC56 verbauen. Die Einpresstiefe müsste beim Cane Creek bei 15mm liegen. Oder hat jemand generell unten schon einmal EC verbaut?


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (19. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich habe seit ein paar Wochen ein blaues Meta AM 26 von 2012. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, allerdings nervt mich der Dämpfer (BOS VIPR) unsensibel, rauscht durch oder zu hart aufgepumpt, Zugstufe zu langsam. Was wäre denn aktuell der beste Dämpfer für den Rahmen? Loht es sich den BOS tunen zu lassen? Gibt es Erfahrungen mit einem X-Fusion O2 RCX?
Vielen Dank!!!

Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (20. Januar 2016)

Ernste Frage? ... 

X-Fusion vs. BOS? .. Du weißt schon, was Du da hast? 

Fahre nen FOX CTD Remote ... können gern tauschen ... is keine 100km gefahren und wie Neu.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (20. Januar 2016)

Hi,

ja das meine ich ernst. Ich nehme den X-Fusion jetzt mal, dann berichte ich ob der Dämpfer vielleicht besser ist als sein Image.

Grüße Tobias


----------



## Apeman (2. Februar 2016)

Seit es KS gibt, fahre ich die Dropzone und die Super Natural. Es sind mmn die langlebigsten Remotesattelstützen auf dem Markt. Jetzt habe ich einen Meta Rahmen in Large mit niedrigerem Sattelrohr und die 150 Stütze reicht nicht. Ich würde den Sattel gerne komplet versenken können...

Gibt es denn eine vernünftige und Lieferbare Alternative zu KS? Bei 1,88m sollten es schon eine 170+ Stütze sein.
Die Moveloc 170 oder 200 wäre was feines, wenn Sie denn Lieferbar wäre...


----------



## Totoxl (3. Februar 2016)

Musste erst 2x lesen damit ich es kapiert habe. Wenn deine Stütze weit genug ausgezogen ist, so das sie zum treten passt, lässt sie sich nicht tief genug versenken. Außer der Moveloc wüsste ich jetzt auch keine, sorry.


----------



## Apeman (13. Februar 2016)

Hier muss ich auch noch Bilder von gestern "spamen" 

Neu sind Mudguard, Sattel und Remote für Sattelstütze.


























Erst auf den Gipfel getragen, dann doch noch gefahren ;-)


----------



## mikey20333 (8. April 2016)

hi,

wollte euch fragen da ich in nächster zeit wahrscheinlich ein commencal meta am 3 von 2012 kaufen werde wie das ganze mit dem gewichtsoptimierungen aussieht. ich weiß ja nach oben ist ja luft. aber ich habe gelesen das es 14 kg bei standardausführung hat. da ich nicht sonderlich schwer bin sollte es mindesten 1 kg weniger werden wenn nicht sogar mehr.
mein einsatzgebiet ist bergtouren und hometrails, wobei auch bergfahrten uphills usw. dazuzählen und da zählt ja jedes gramm.
in diversen berichten wird erwähnt wie super das meta am 3 von 2012 ist, es wird lediglich das gewicht und der dämpfer kritisiert.

denke da an die laufräder und die schaltgruppe.

bsp. sram oder shimano 2 x 11
laufräder ?

für die dämpfung dachte ich an einen
rock shox monarc plus 3 depon air tune? besser m/m oder L/M
Fox float x
X-fusion Vector HLR Air

würde mich über eure erfahrungen freuen.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSchoeni (8. April 2016)

Würde drauf achten ob die Schwinge verbaut ist um überhaupt ein Piggy Bag Dämpfer fahren zu können!
Mit Gewichtstuning kenn ich mich nicht aus,anständig rollen muss es bei mir.


----------



## mikey20333 (9. April 2016)

hi, kann mir jemand mitteilen wie schwer dielaufräder sind lt. homepage sind es 2110 g.
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...z-Shimano-Deore-XT-Disc-Mavic-XM119.html?&d=1

wenn ich die laufräder tausche könnte ich über 300 - 400g sparen.


----------



## seb_666 (9. April 2016)

Die haben Schnellspann-Naben. Die passen nicht ins Meta.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## mikey20333 (9. April 2016)

hi,

danke für die info aber auf der homepage steht doch das die disc mavic xm119 verbaut sind.
aber es gibt ja auch leichtere laufräder.

http://velonews.pl/posts/973-nowa-meta-am-ewolucja-doskonalosci

was würde denn passen?

auf was muss ich bei der schwinge achtenum einen dämpfer mit biggypack zu fahren?
kann mann die schwinge austauschen?

auf der commencal homepage stehtdas es kompatibel ist.
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14018492


----------



## DonSchoeni (9. April 2016)

Das wäre die Piggy Bag Schwinge oder ein Meta ab 2014 kaufen,da war die Schwinge dann Serie.
Lrs würde ich dir DT Swiss 240 oder 350 Naben+ex471 Felgen empfehlen.
Da hast du ein LRS für alles und bist nicht allzu schwer unterwegs.


----------



## mikey20333 (9. April 2016)

hi,

danke für die info,wie gesagt würde ein meta am 3 von 2012 kaufen. da werde ich es bei bedarf nachrüsten.
schade das im deutschen shop fast keine ersatzteile im vergleich zum uk store sind.

kann ich auch ne pike rock shox rc solo air verbauen, sollte ein besseres ansprechverhalten habe im
vergleich zu der damals verbauten Fox 32 Float RL 150mm 15 QR Tapered ?
dazu würde ja auch ein rock shox dämpfer passen.

hat wer schon mal huber pushings verbaut undkann davon berichten.

lg


----------



## DonSchoeni (9. April 2016)

Du kannst jede Gabel verbauen die von der Einbauhöhe freigegeben ist.
Würde eine Pike RCT3 nehmen statt der RC.
Dämpfer gibt es derzeit einige gute, jeder hat so seine Vorlieben.
Bei Huber Bushings machst du nix falsch.
Besser als originale Buchsen allemal.


----------



## seb_666 (9. April 2016)

Die Piggyback-kompatible Schwinge nachzurüsten, lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht - zumindest nicht für den Preis, den Commencal dafür aufruft.
Ich habe bei mir damals den serienmäßigen Fox RP2 durch einen RP23 (recht günstig aus dem Bikemarkt) ersetzt.
Das ist lange nicht perfekt, weil der Dämpfer recht schnell durch den Federweg rauscht. 
Im normalen "Betrieb" fällt mir das aber nicht negativ auf.
Wenn Du irgendwo auf der Jagd nach Zehntelsekunden bist, könnt's dich evtl. stören...

Wenn Du einen unbedingt Piggyback-Dämpfer verbauen willst, solltest Du nach einem 2014+ Rahmen schauen - das dürfte unter'm Strich günstiger sein.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## mikey20333 (9. April 2016)

hi, ja danke für die infos bin gerade am nachlesen welcher unterschied zwischen der rock shox solo air und der rtc3 ist.
die rct3 kann die einstellungen alle über das drehrad verstellen, während man bei der soloair die klicks zählen muss.

ist eigentlich ein unterschied spürbar von fox oder rock shox dämpfer im meta am 3. zwecks hinterbau und kinematic
meine ich. fahr gern mein bike sehr soft.

lg


----------



## toastet (9. April 2016)

ne rct3 hat auch soloair, rct3=dämpfung rechts in der gabel, soloair=federmedium links in der gabel, lasse dich besser beraten oder lies dich in die technik ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikey20333 (9. April 2016)

danke für die info sorry für die verwechslung. lese mich ja gerade erst êin


----------



## mikey20333 (9. April 2016)

was haltet ihr von dieser federgabel im meta am 3 

fox drcv rlc float 32 
das müsste doch gegenüber der pike einen vorteil bieten, habt ihr erfahrungen damit


----------



## toastet (9. April 2016)

32er ist zu dünn, 34 an der grenze, aber lieber pike, lyrik oder 36


----------



## mikey20333 (9. April 2016)

danke, aber standardmäßig ist ja auch eine 32 er Fox 32 Float RL,
dachte das man diese einfach austauschen kann und dann gleich mit dem drvc system von fox.
was spricht denn für die 34 er auser steifigkeit und größeren tauchrohren?
hast du selbst schon mal eine 32 mit drcv system gefahren?


----------



## DonSchoeni (9. April 2016)

32mm kannst du am CC Bike fahren


----------



## mikey20333 (9. April 2016)

super infos, das bedeutet jeder der ein commencal meta am 3 aus dem jahr 2012 hat, tauschte gleich die gabel 
auf rox shox pike oder fox 34,36.
aber ich würde gerne schon etwas input benötigen warum drcv den ausscheiden sollte am meta.
ich fahre nicht nur trails sondern auch bergtouren, daher die vielen fragen.
auser das fox drcv von trek und fox im dämpfer und teilweise in gabel verbaut werden, konnte ich sonst keine infos finden.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (9. April 2016)

Oder einfach den ganzen Ärger umgehen und ein aktuelles V3 kaufen. Das ist in allen Größen verfügbar und gut ausgestattet.


----------



## mikey20333 (9. April 2016)

hi, ja da wäre auch möglich aber leider gibts die aktuellen rahmen nicht in blau.
außerdem möchte ich mich mehr mit der mtb technik und den aufbau, tunen usw beschäftigen.

aber ich muss mich nochmals recht herzlich für die tips bedanken.

was ich unbedingt noch wissen möchte sind die lager bzw buchsen lange haltbar.
sprich auf la palma und auf kreta habe ich überall den feinen sand.
würde vorher schon ein tausch sinnvoll sein, auf hochwertige lager.

aber ich denke für mich werde ich zuerst die drcv technik testen und wenns nicht passt auf die
pike rct3 umsteigen. leider hat ja niemand erfahrung mit drcv federgabel in verbindung mit commencal am


----------



## mikey20333 (9. April 2016)

noch ne frage was wiegen denn eure bikes so lese einmal 13 kg dann wieder 14 und 15.
klar es kommt auf die ausstattung an.

aber falls ich mich für ein meta am v3 entscheide brauche ich eure hilfe fürs tuning.
gewicht, dämpfer, schaltung, usw.
eventuell wird es dann eine race face atlas kurbel in gold mit gleichen lenker

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06...011/06/30/commencal-meta-am-2012-fahrbericht/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yan0sh (10. April 2016)

Zu den Lagern: Es macht nicht wirklich Sinn die Lager auszutauschen bevor sie kaputt oder ausgeschlagen sind!

Wenn ich das richtig versteh willst du unbedingt den alten blauen 2012er Rahmen, da gibt es allerdings einige "Einschränkungen" zu beachten:
- 26" (Ob das jetzt ein Vor- oder Nachteil ist, steht nicht zur Diskussion, das darf bitte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!)
- die verbaute Schwinge ist nicht Piggyback kompatibel, wiederum mehr Einschränkungen bei der Dämpferwahl - nachrüsten ist sündhaft teuer (300€ +) und macht keinen Sinn

Bei deinen ganzen Umbauten ist es eher fragwürdig, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht den alten Hobel zu kaufen, oder es nicht besser ist entweder gleich ein neueres Modell zu kaufen bzw. ein Frameset, da du ja eh quasi alles ändern willst!


----------



## mikey20333 (10. April 2016)

hi, super input. stimmt ja eigentlich will halt mehr am bike basteln und die technik gleich mitverstehen und da dachte ich wäre als einstieg dises bike sehr interessant denn bis auf das gewicht ist es auch super zum berghochfahren geeignet, was bei anderen bikes etwas 
schwer möglich ist.
ja standardmäßig sind ja x5 und x7 verbaut, und fox 32 150 mm rl und  Fox 32 Float RL 150mm 15 QR
diese komponenten würde ich nach und nach tauschen um zu sehen wie sich das bike verhält, ja das mit biggypack ist etwas blöd aber auch dasman esnachrüsten kann, denke es wirdbilliger werden. 

vorstellen kann ich mir x0 oder gx gruppe, fox 32 mit drcv technik, und dämpfer entweder fox der rock shox, bremse magura mt7 oder shimano xt 

ich hoffe ich kann auf eure unterstützung zählen wird dann zwar etwas länger das thema aber dafür interessanter.


----------



## toastet (10. April 2016)

32er fox und dann aber nen anker wie mt7 passt halt nicht zusammen so wirklich. wenn du das potential der bremse nutzen möchtest, ist die gabel schon lange am ende und nutzt du "nur" die gabel, ist die bremse overkill und man könnte was leichteres nehmen wenn dir das gewicht so wichtig ist 

wie schwer bist du denn?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. April 2016)

Das Rad verhält sich so wie du es bewegst. Die Komponenten sind da zweitranging. 

Es scheint ja als hättest du dich schon festgelegt und Ratschläge hier einfach überlesen werden. 
Sinnvoll wäre es ein aktuelles Modell zu kaufen. Das v3, egal ob die günstigste oder teure Variante, ist sehr gut ausgestattet. Für den Preis bekommst du das Rad in dieser Ausstattung nicht einmal mit Gebrauchtteilen zusammengeschustert. Abgesehen davon ist da eine Marzocchi 350 bzw. eine Pike drin. Die Pike RC ist eine klasse Gabel, die auch ohne drcv xyz Technik bestens funktioniert. Und wenn dir die Farbe wirklich nicht passt, kannst du das Meta immer noch in seine Einzelteile zerlegen und zum pulvern oder eloxieren geben. Das sollte keine 100€ kosten. 
Übrigens durch das Umstecken von Komponenten machst du dich nicht mit der Materie vertraut. Das ist nur Lego für Erwachsene.


----------



## mikey20333 (10. April 2016)

hi, danke für den input, werde es trotzdem versuchen und das meta am v3 erst mal probefahren und mich dann entscheiden, 
ja das mit der farbe ist so eine sache, darauf will ich momentan nicht eingehen, aber wie gesagt zuerst muss man es besitzen und dann kann man erst durch den austausch der komponenten herausfinden ob es sich leichter und besser steuert als vorher. 
und ich denke schon das es einen unterschied macht ob man x5 kurbeln oder x0 kurbeln fährt zusätzlich kommt es auch aufs innenlager an.
auch die trigger spielen eine rolle, aber ja durch den vereinzelnten austausch ist man halt schnell wieder auf neupreisniveau, aber ist ja als ganzjahresproject angedacht. und biken kann man auch mit der serien ausstattung auf la palma, den alpen oder kreta.
soweit ich weiß hat das bike 14 kg und ich möchte auf 13 kg und darunter kommen, da ich nicht soviel wiege.
ja, man könnte sich auch ein liteville bike 301 mit xtr parts gönnen dann ist man bei 12 kg ist alles nur eine preissache.

aber ich habe hier schon so viele anregungen bekommen das ich mich frage ob ihr eurer am v3 einfach gegen ein neues v4 modell tauschen würdet?

lg


----------



## mikey20333 (10. April 2016)

hier ist die ausstattung, scheinbar hat esmehrere modelle und unterschiede gegeben

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-commencal-meta-am-3.625655.2.htm

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yan0sh (10. April 2016)

Ich versteh den Sinn deines "Tunings" noch nicht ganz. Es gibt ne klare Ansage, mit einem aktuellen V3 kommst du besser weg, als mit dem 2012er bei deinem ganzen Tauschprogramm, es sei denn du würdest das 2012er für lau kriegen, und dann sind die Tauschkosten noch fragwürdig. Klar besteht ein Unterschied zwischen x5 und x0, der liegt aber hauptsächlich im Preis/Gewicht Raum und eher wenig im Performancebereich, vorallem was Tretlager betrifft. Wirklich Sinn macht es nicht über ein Kilo bei dem V3 abzuspecken, das ist fast schon utopisch vorallem wenn du einen schwereren Dämpfer (mit Piggyback) und eine Pike (ca 300g schwerer als die 32er) einbauen willst. Dann sind die MT7 auch überflüssig! Das V3 ist nun mal etwas schwerer, aber solange der Gewichtsschwerpunkt an der richtigen Stelle liegt (so wie es beim V3 ist, nämlich oberhalb des Tretlagers) passt das ganz gut, auch wenn die Bikebravos dazu was anderes sagen!  Ein Leichtgewicht und ne Gazelle war das V3 noch nie, aber dafür übt es seine Stärken im DH aus.

Ein V4 hab ich nur nicht genommen, weil das Rahmendesign mir nicht gefällt und ich das V3 schon immer mochte. Und das Ding tritt sich auch mit 32er Kettenblatt und 1x11 ganz gut hier in den Alpen den Berg hoch!


----------



## seb_666 (11. April 2016)

Moin!
Ich muss bei meinem Meta jetzt endlich mal die Hinterbau- und Wippen-Lager tauschen....
Kurze Frage in die Runde: lohnen sich die Edelstahl-Varianten der Lager oder reichen die normalen Versionen?
Für die 6 kleinen und 2 großen Lager komme ich in Edelstahl auf ca 55 EUR, bei normalem Stahl sind's nur etwas über 10 EUR.
Von der Haltbarkeit waren die originalen Lager okay - schlechter sollte es aber nicht werden.


----------



## DonSchoeni (11. April 2016)

Wenn du die normalen Lager öffnest-
(die Verkapselung) und gleich ordentlich fettest halten Sie wahrscheinlich nochmal länger und Rost ist auch kein Thema.
Würde die normalen nehmen!
Von Haus aus ist immer zu wenig Fett im Lager damit sie ja nicht zu lange halten.
Kann dir zudem das Motorex 2000 Fett empfehlen ist Druck+Feuchtigkeit'sbeständig und ideal dafür.


----------



## seb_666 (11. April 2016)

Ah, ok, wenn's nur um die Rostbeständigkeit geht, sollten es die normalen Lager tun.
Ich hatte vermutet, dass die Edelstahl ggf. etwas haltbarer (härter?) sind als die normalen.
Hab aber eben keine Erfahrungswerte und auch keine Maschinenbau-Ausbildung


----------



## DonSchoeni (11. April 2016)

Ansich hat für mich Edelstahl nur den Vorteil das es nicht rostet wenn es oft Feuchtigkeit ausgesetzt ist.
Solange es ein normales Stahllager ist und mit ausreichend Fett gefüllt ist rostet das genauso wenig wie ein VA Lager.
Von der Stabilität wird sich beides nix nehmen.
Mir wäre der Preisunterschied zu groß


----------



## seb_666 (11. April 2016)

Cool, dann probier' ich einfach die normalen Lager mal aus.
Sollten die nach nem halben Jahr durch sein, kann ich nächstes Mal ja immer noch "upgraden"


----------



## mikey20333 (11. April 2016)

hi, wo bestellt ihr die lager? direkt bei commencal im shop?
oder sind das skl lager?

lg


----------



## DonSchoeni (11. April 2016)

Wenn du die Lagermaße hast kannst du diese überall kaufen,sind ja genormt!
Entweder direkt über Commencal oder einen Shop deiner Wahl wie z.b SKF.


----------



## mikey20333 (11. April 2016)

welche lager sind den besser, die von commencal oder die von skf.
bei skf gibt es ja viele kugel, wälz usw. was nimmt man da am besten.


----------



## DonSchoeni (11. April 2016)

Commencal baut keine Lager!
Sind auch bloß im Zubehör gekauft.
Mach keine Wissenschaft drauß,drehen müssen sie sich leicht und wenig Spiel sollten sie haben,am Ende eben doppelt gekapselte Wälzlager.
Denke du machst bei beiden nix falsch.
In meinem Bikepark Meta halten die Lager nun schon die 3. Saison,hab sie aber auch von Anfang an gefettet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikey20333 (11. April 2016)

cool, werde als erstes das komplette bike zerlegen reinigen und mit motorex 2000 fetten und dann gegebenfalls austauschen.


----------



## seb_666 (11. April 2016)

Genau, bei irgeneinem Kugellager-Versender; da gibts dutzende...
Die kleinen Lager in der Schwinge sind 15x28x7 (6902, 6 Stück), die großen in der Dämpferwippe 20x32x7 (6804, 2 Stück).
Jeweils als -2RS (beidseitige Dichtung).


----------



## seb_666 (11. April 2016)

mikey20333 schrieb:


> cool, werde als erstes das komplette bike zerlegen reinigen und mit motorex 2000 fetten und dann gegebenfalls austauschen.


Das lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht; meine Lager haben auch "serienmäßig" 3 Jahre durchgehalten (ca. 6000 km).
Um die Dinger zu fetten, musst Du alles zerlegen - das ist praktisch der gleiche Aufwand, wie die Lager zu tauschen.
Das lohnt sich nur, wenn Du die Lager eh schon vor Dir liegen hast.
Nutze die Zeit lieber zum biken


----------



## mikey20333 (11. April 2016)

werde es so oder so zerlegen brauche die dämpfer maße für huber bushing usw. außerdem soll es auch mal ordentlich gereinigt werden.


----------



## mikey20333 (11. April 2016)

hey, wollte euch fragen ob ich einen neuen freilauf benötige wenn ich die neue sram gx montieren möchte, oder funktioniert es mit
dem standardmäßig verbauten freilauf

lg


----------



## DonSchoeni (11. April 2016)

Die Schaltung hat mit dem Dämpfer nix zu tun.
Sram 11- Fach hat XD Freilauf
Shimano 11 Fach benutzt den normalen 9-10 Fach Freilauf.
Nicht nur ständig fragen auch mal die Suche benutzen


----------



## mikey20333 (11. April 2016)

sorry habemich verschrieben, meintenicht dämpfer sondern freilauf.
werde gleich mal nachsehen welcher freilauf standardmäßig verbaut wurde, dankenochmals


----------



## Hendrik1988 (11. April 2016)

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob beim V3 eine PF30 Kurbel vom Durchmesser her durch das Innenlagergehäuse passt? Das sah beim letzten Lagerwechsel sehr knapp aus.


----------



## DonSchoeni (11. April 2016)

Wenn man schon das normale Pressfit bearbeiten muss könnte das bei 30mm sehr eng werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikey20333 (12. April 2016)

hi, wollte euch fragen ob mein meta am 3 pressfit hat, möchte nämlich gerne lager und kurbel tauschen.
gibt es dabei was zu beachten?






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mikey20333 (12. April 2016)

hey gibt es irgenwo günstiges werkzeug zu kaufen damit man alle lager und dämpferschrauben demontieren kann?
sind das, inbus oder torx, nutzt wer einen drehmomentschlüssel?

lg


----------



## mikey20333 (12. April 2016)

hey, habe jetzt einen 7 er inbus und fast alles am bike zerlegt, habe jedoch ein problem, das sich die untere dämper schraube nur bis zur
hälfte lösen läßr danach drehen die silbernen halterungen durch.
muss ich auf der anderen seite was nachschieben, drücken ???

nochwas wegen dem freilauf und 11 fach schaltung.
habe die fulcrum red power xl felgen, die sollten für 11 fach ausgelegt sein.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fulcrum/Red-Power-XL-Disc-6-Loch-26-Laufradsatz-p30020/


----------



## DonSchoeni (12. April 2016)

Dein Freilauf ist ein 8-10 fach,sprich du kannst ohne xd keine Kassette mit kleiner als 11 Zähnen fahren.
Sram 11 Fach geht da nicht drauf.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (12. April 2016)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Wenn man schon das normale Pressfit bearbeiten muss könnte das bei 30mm sehr eng werden.



Beim BB92 musste ich dieses Plasteröhrchen weglassen. Es könnte passen, aber ganz knapp. Ich kann nicht nachschauen, da ich gerade ein einfaches Pressfitlager aus Plaste drin habe. Ein zweites Mal einpressen funktioniert damit nicht.  
Ich hatte gehofft, dass hier jemand ein BB30 verbaut hat.


----------



## mikey20333 (12. April 2016)

auf meinem innen lager steht truvativ gxp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikey20333 (12. April 2016)

hi, 11 fach sollte funktionieren, aber nur shimano.


----------



## mikey20333 (12. April 2016)

da ja auf meinem innenlager truvativ gxp steht wollte ich fragen ob auch eine shimano xtr 
kurbel eingebaut werden kann oder muss dann das lager getauscht werden?

lg


----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. April 2016)

Jetzt hör mal bitte auf wegen jedem Anliegen dieses Thema mit Fragen zu überhäufen. Google liefert dir zu 90% deiner Anfragen sofort Ergebnisse.


----------



## mikey20333 (13. April 2016)

bin nicht so bike technisch veranlagt, jeder hat ja seine stärken. 
werde einfach weiterposten und hoffe auf antwort.


----------



## mikey20333 (13. April 2016)

hi, anbei ein kleines tool von commencal für technische details, finde ich klasse

http://www.commencalstore.de/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1741208


----------



## Yan0sh (13. April 2016)

Es geht halt keiner mehr auf deine Fragen ein, weil du scheinbar auch die Ratschläge nicht wahrnimmst und die meisten Fragen nix mit dem Meta, sondern mit den verbauten Teilen zu tuen haben, worauf du zu 100% hier im Forum in anderen Themen die Antwort findest.

LG


----------



## toastet (13. April 2016)

Protipp 





Und zack ist der Thread wieder sauber, solang keiner Antwortet


----------



## mikey20333 (13. April 2016)

hi, danke für die info, dachte es wäre einfacher alles in einem thema zu beantworten, wußte nicht das man in einigen unterforen das posten soll, biite meine themen löschen, da sie hier unerwünscht sind, danke


----------



## OnoSendai (27. April 2016)

Servus,

ist bekannt ob das Meta V2 mit dem orig. Hinterbau kompatibel mit nem Coil Dämpfer ist?

Will das Rad nicht nicht nutzen, aber zwecks Neuanschaffungen stehts nur noch rum. Plan ist das Bike für Park Einsätze zu optimieren.

@toastet Danke für den Tipp...


----------



## OnoSendai (27. April 2016)

Servus,

ist bekannt ob in den orig. Meta V2 Hinterbau ein Coil-Dämpfer passt?

Hintergrund ist ein Projekt um das Rad auf unbedingten Park-Einsatz zu trimmen. Wenns am Dämpfer schon scheitern sollte, macht das aber wenig Sinn. Im Netz habe ich leider nichts fundiertes finden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC4EVER (27. April 2016)

Mal wieder frisches Bildmaterial...

Custom-Project 13,7 kg

Meta 650B 2015 Frame
Manitou Fahrwerk
Mag. MT5
Renthal Cockpit
Sram Roam LRS
Sram GX 1x11
XT Kurbel


----------



## Tingltanglbob (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo, nochmal eine Frage: mit welchem Drehmoment zieht man die Dämpferschrauben M10 am Meta an? Bei dem "alten Model" mit Dämpfer über Tretlager (Bild über mir). Ich finde in den Techbooks nichts dazu. Gruß


----------



## seb_666 (5. Mai 2016)

Ich würde gefühlsmäßig 10-15 Nm nehmen. 
Bei einer M10 Schraube ist das jetzt nicht so gravierend wichtig, so lange Du im vernünftigen Rahmen bleibst (also nicht mit aller Gewalt anknallen).


----------



## moab_x410 (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 

laut TechBook 2014 Seite 164  bei M10 mit 30-35 Nm.

Keine Garantie auf Gewähr.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (5. Mai 2016)

30 Nm sind a weng viel für mein Geschmack. Da klemmt ja der Dämpfer


----------



## Tingltanglbob (7. Mai 2016)

Ich hab jetz mal mit 8 Nm und blauem Loctite mittelfest angezogen. An Commencal hab ich gemailt wegen dem richtigen Drehmoment. Sobald Antwort kommt poste ich hier.


----------



## mikey20333 (7. Mai 2016)

hi, wolltemal fragenwelches werkzeug ihr einsetzt um die lager beim bike zu tauschen. 
baut ihr die selbst?
gibt es die teile im baumarkt?


----------



## seb_666 (7. Mai 2016)

Guck mal bei Ebay nach "Druckstücksatz". Kostet zwischen 20 und 25 Euro.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Mai 2016)

HC4EVER schrieb:


> Mal wieder frisches Bildmaterial...
> 
> Custom-Project 13,7 kg
> 
> ...


 
tolles Teil; wo steckt(e) denn deiner Meinung nach das meiste Einsparpotential, oder ist es die Summe der Teile/Einsparungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (9. Mai 2016)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz mal mit 8 Nm und blauem Loctite mittelfest angezogen. An Commencal hab ich gemailt wegen dem richtigen Drehmoment. Sobald Antwort kommt poste ich hier.



Hier die Antwort von Commencal:

Drehmoment Dämpfer Schrauben M10:  9 - 12 Nm


----------



## Apeman (23. Juni 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Monarch Debonair oder der Monarch + Debonair passt.
Commencal sagt ja nein...


----------



## Yan0sh (23. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte einen in meinem drin, musst halt schauen ob die Aircan nicht gegen die Schweißnaht stößt, hängt je nach Rahmen ab durch die Toleranz der Schweißnaht.

LG Yannick


----------



## Apeman (23. Juni 2016)

Danke. Du schreibst hattest. Was ist jetzt verbaut?


----------



## Yan0sh (23. Juni 2016)

Anderer Rahmen


----------



## Tingltanglbob (23. Juni 2016)

Bei mir hat es nicht gepasst. Du kannst die Aircan Debon Air gegen eine High Volume tauschen dann passts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (28. Juni 2016)

Naja, wird jetzt warscheinlich doch ein Monarch+ (ohne Debon Air)
Welcher Tune wird denn empfohlen?


----------



## Yan0sh (29. Juni 2016)

Empfohlen ist M/L, bin aber einen M/M - allerdings Debon Air - gefahren und das hat auch gut gepasst!


----------



## DerohneName (29. Juni 2016)

Und kauf dir gleich diese Gummi- Spacer für die Luftkammer mit dazu- meiner hat den Federweg ohne denen extrem schlecht ausgenützt.


----------



## xander80 (8. Juli 2016)

Hy....
ich fahre ein META V4 und und meine Steckachse hinten steckt fest und ich bekomme sie nur raus wenn ich mit ner Wasserpumpenzange ran gehe weil der Spannkopf sich beim rausdrehen abdreht( besser kann ich es nicht erklären) jetzt wollte ich mir ne neue Steckachse bestellen und wollte mal wissen ob jemand weiß was für eine größe ich da brauch? und nein ....ich hab die achse noch nicht rausgedreht weil ich damit ja immer noch fahren kann( in der hoffnung keinen platten zu bekommen)


----------



## toastet (8. Juli 2016)

X12 = 12x142mm


----------



## Totoxl (11. Juli 2016)

Mein treuer Begleiter


----------



## toastet (27. August 2016)

Na, ob der vllt was ist für die "alten" Metas http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08/19/test-cane-creek-double-barrel-inline-coil-stahlfeder/


----------



## HC4EVER (28. September 2016)

Hallo Comemncal-Folks,

was habt ihr gegen das hier beschriebene Problem am V3 gemacht?: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-655889.html

Bin mittelfristig´nen bissl um meine Sicherheit besorgt :/
Pics anbei!

Muchas Gracias,
Kay


----------



## ykcor (28. September 2016)

Ich habe abriebfestes Gewebeband um den Gabelschaft geklebt. Funktioniert gut.


----------



## Yan0sh (28. September 2016)

Dicker Schrumpfschlauch in passender Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC4EVER (28. September 2016)

Besten Dank für die Infos! 
@ykcor: Wie heißt das Band konkret?
@Yan0sh: Welche Größe/Dicke hat der Schrumpfschlauch inn etwa?

Dankööööö


----------



## Yan0sh (28. September 2016)

HC4EVER schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Infos!
> @ykcor: Wie heißt das Band konkret?
> @Yan0sh: Welche Größe/Dicke hat der Schrumpfschlauch inn etwa?
> 
> Dankööööö



Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hat ein Kumpel von mir gemacht beim Gabelservice und hab das Rad vor kurzem verkauft... Hat aber gut geklappt! Funktioniert aber nur gut bei tapered Gabeln, weil sonst kriegst das untere Lager nicht mehr drüber.


----------



## HC4EVER (28. September 2016)

Yan0sh schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hat ein Kumpel von mir gemacht beim Gabelservice und hab das Rad vor kurzem verkauft... Hat aber gut geklappt! Funktioniert aber nur gut bei tapered Gabeln, weil sonst kriegst das untere Lager nicht mehr drüber.



Alles klar - danke! Falls du deinen Kumpel bei Gelegenheit triffst, kannst ja mal dezent nachfragen


----------



## toastet (29. September 2016)

Man kauft sich einfach Tesa Gewebeband und gut ists, ist doch keine Raketenwissenschaft


----------



## HC4EVER (29. September 2016)

Naja, die Kollegen im von mir geposteten Thread haben einiges durch, was zunächst vielversprechend war, am Ende aber trotzdem schnell durchgeschliffen war...


----------



## Tingltanglbob (31. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Bottemless token im Monarch Dämpfer?

Ich fahre das Meta Hip Hop mit nur 120 mm hinten. Gestern einen Token verbaut und der Hinterbau kommt mir nun sehr "hart" vor.
Vorher ohne Token hat er im Bikepark den kompletten Weg genutzt.
Ich dachte ich verbau mal einen Token als Durchschlagschutz.
Das der Hinterbau sich nun von einem Token so viel mehr progressiv anfühlt hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Ich fahre den Monarch mit der normalen Luftkammer. Ist ein Debonair, auf normale Kammer umgebaut, sonst würde der nicht passen.
Das Federverhalten ist bei gleichem Sag nun deutlich straffer, und das nur von einem Token !

Ich stelle meine Frage hier, da das Hiphop baugleich mit dem SX ist, bis auf den Federweg.....


----------



## toastet (31. Juli 2017)

Joa, wird am begrenzten Federweg liegen, dass es sich so stark auswirkt. Mein Meta AM nutzt auch den ganzen Federweg trotz max. Luftdruck. Die Metas sind eben sehr schluckfreudig, man kann das machen, vor dem Tokenzeug wurden die Dämpfer ja dann auch eher mit mehr Druckstufe ausgestattet. Bei mir schlägt es nicht durch, ist bei etwas größeren Schlägen aber sicher kurz davor wenn ich den SAG-Ring anschaue. Wenn der Federweg genutzt wird ist es mir aber recht, und so ist es auch straff genug, dass es eben nicht sofort wegsackt auch ohne an der Plattform zu spielen. Wenn du vorher keine Durchschläge hattest und sonst zufrieden warst würde ich auch weiter ohne den Token fahren. Das alles straffer wird ist mit Token nunmal beabsichtigt. Luftkammer wird kleiner, bei gleichem Druck nimmt dieser durch die kleinere Kammer deutlich schneller zu und macht das ganze einfach härter bzw. die Kennlinie steigt früher und ggf. auch steiler an. Bei kürzerem Federweg am HipHop merkt man dann natürlich noch mehr davon als an den anderen Metas wo sich das auf mehr Federweg verteilt.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (31. Juli 2017)

Ja danke für deine Ausführung.
Ich werde den Token wieder rausbauen. Auch die Yari mit Charger ist mir zu straff mit einem Zusatztoken


----------



## Xah88 (31. Juli 2017)

Servus,

bei mir lief der Cane Creek Inline sehr gut. Kannst ihn dir halt -in Cane Creek Manier-  penibel genau so einstellen, wie du ihn brauchst...
(Bike steht übrigens seid ner Stunde zum Verkauf: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...gr-l-viele-neuteile-enduro/692255622-217-4578)

Grüße,
Xah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (31. Juli 2017)

okilidokeli danke für den Tip


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Januar 2018)

Die farbauswahl scheint sich 2018 zu erweitern


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute, hätte ein paar Fragen zum Meta AM. Es gibt ja jetzt das Meta V4 und V4.2. Ist da ein extremer Unterschied zwischen den beiden das es den Aufpreis wert wäre bzw. gibt es ja auf der Commencal Seite einige Meta Angebote. Also ein V4 mit super Ausstattung oder ein V4.2 mit mittelmässiger Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis. Einsatzgebiet wäre ganz einfach alles  wobei ich auch sehr viel mit den Kids unterwegs sein werde, also auch viel Feldweg.


----------



## DerohneName (5. Februar 2018)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hätte ein paar Fragen zum Meta AM. Es gibt ja jetzt das Meta V4 und V4.2. Ist da ein extremer Unterschied zwischen den beiden das es den Aufpreis wert wäre bzw. gibt es ja auf der Commencal Seite einige Meta Angebote. Also ein V4 mit super Ausstattung oder ein V4.2 mit mittelmässiger Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis. Einsatzgebiet wäre ganz einfach alles  wobei ich auch sehr viel mit den Kids unterwegs sein werde, also auch viel Feldweg.



Das V4.2 hat nen progressiveren Hinterbau und auch paar andere Sachen wurden verfeinert. 
Ich würde das v4.2 nehmen weil der Hinterbau besser funktioniert


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Februar 2018)

Ok, dachte ich mir schon. Also konkret ginge es um https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=24064470 vs. https://www.commencal-store.de/meta-am-v42-ride-650b-red-2017-c2x21212636 vs. https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=20000349 
Leider bin ich seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr so in dem Thema drin weswegen ich jetzt nicht weiss ob der Ausstattungsunterschied so gravierend ist. Und bei letzterem fehlt die Reverb Sattelstütze welche sicher mehr 200€ kosten würde :/


----------



## Fekl (25. März 2018)

Ich probiere es auch hier nochmal: Hat zufällig jemand noch eine Gummidichtung für den Leitungseingang am Steuerrohr? Ich mache gerade mein Supreme FR fit und bei mir zerfällt sie fast. Sollte bei allen V3 (Meta, Supreme FR/DH) die gleiche sein. Evtl hat ja jemand noch etwas. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (25. März 2018)

Fekl schrieb:


> Ich probiere es auch hier nochmal: Hat zufällig jemand noch eine Gummidichtung für den Leitungseingang am Steuerrohr? Ich mache gerade mein Supreme FR fit und bei mir zerfällt sie fast. Sollte bei allen V3 (Meta, Supreme FR/DH) die gleiche sein. Evtl hat ja jemand noch etwas. Danke!


Ich schau nachher im Keller ob ich zufällig noch was habe- ansonsten: 

https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/Mobile/complete-joints-kit-for-supreme-and-meta-c2x12502547


----------



## Fekl (25. März 2018)

Danke das ist super lieb. 10€ + Versand finde ich für das Teil echt heftig. Vor allem bin ich mir sicher, auch noch so eins zu haben...finde es aber momentan nirgends und das Rad muss wieder zusammengebaut werden


----------



## Fekl (27. März 2018)

und @DerohneName ? Mal geschaut?


----------



## DerohneName (27. März 2018)

Fekl schrieb:


> und @DerohneName ? Mal geschaut?


Hey- habe im Keller nachgeschaut und leider nix gefunden. Habe die wsl beim Verkauf des Rahmens mitversendet


----------

